#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-15
<[Neurotic]> Sorry to both you guys, but I'm trying to debug a reprodusable kernel panic I'm getting with iwl4965 on hardy, and while I can get the panic happening in the alt+ctrl+f1 console, I can't see the whole thing, as it is longer than my screen.  Is there anything I can do about that so I can submit it a bug report?
<[Neurotic]> or is there another channel I should be asking in? I tried #ubuntu, but couldn't get a response.
<ara> morning everyone
<davmor2> Morning everybody
<davmor2> is cdimages.u.c down?
<cody-somerville> The server is up but there is some definite lag in the rtt
<davmor2> I just get failed to connect :(
<cody-somerville> davmor2, Apache is down
<davmor2> :(
<cody-somerville> davmor2, back up
<davmor2> \0/
<ara> cr3: ping
<cr3> ara: pong
<ara> cr3: hey! how is the checkbox packaging going?
<cr3> ara: procrastinatingly good :)
<ara> hehehehe
<cr3> ara: I've been working on installer testing so it fell off the way side. I should be done packaging the installer testing code today, so I won't have a reason to procrastinate anymore :)
<ara> :)
<ara> ok
<ara> let me know if you need/want any help
<ara> cr3: ^
<cr3> I wrote this awesome log checker this weekend which enables me to monitor the syslog in the installer
<mathiaz> cr3: \o/
<cr3> mathiaz: dude, it's really cool! you can search for a pattern within lines or times, until a timeout, follow by descriptor or by name, etc.
<cr3> mathiaz: for example, you could search for a pattern for tomorrow regardless of when the log gets rotated: checkbox_log --time-offset="Sep 16 00:00:00" --time-delta=86400 --follow-name pattern /var/log/syslog
<davmor2> ara: cr3: have you tried running tests on todays images?
<ara> davmor2: not me
<davmor2> cr3: how about you?
<cr3> davmor2: yep, I've gotten results for ubuntu, ubuntu-studio and xubuntu
<davmor2> cr3: you use alternate right?
<cr3> davmor2: right
<davmor2> cr3: so did they fail because of landscpe-client?
<davmor2> landscape even
<cr3> davmor2: the installation seems to have run just fine, have you experienced problems?
<Arby> davmor2: I experienced landscape related problems with an upgrade test yesterday
<davmor2> yes on live with Ubuntu and Xubuntu and alt kubuntu failed to install at all.  All because of landscape-client
<Arby> davmor2: did your problems resemble bug 270131 at all
<Arby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client/+bug/270131
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 270131 in update-manager "kubuntu hardy-kde3 upgrade to intrepid hangs" [Undecided,Invalid]
<davmor2> Arby: yes for live but alternate it just fails as soon as it gets to it
<cr3> davmor2: I didn't get results for kubuntu, so it is indeed possible that it failed
<cr3> davmor2: I'm currently working on a way to report installation failures because "no results" just isn't good enough :)
<Arby> hmm, so we need someone who knows about landscape then
<Arby> got to go now, I'll drop back later
<Arby> has anybody come up against bug 270636 in recent testing
<Arby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/270636
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 270636 in xorg "Kubuntu hardy-kde4 -> intrepid upgrade test X server fails to start after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<Arby> ?
<jcastro> bdmurray: any idea if we're going to switch up the ISO testing for this release or do I get the same ISOs as last time?
<bdmurray> jcastro: I've no idea
<stgraber> jcastro: if you want to switch your subscriptions with someone else, just tell me and I'll update them.
<jcastro> stgraber: no worries, I was just seeing if I needed to update my rsync script thing
<stgraber> jcastro: btw, received the mail from the calendar server ? (it should have sent you a .ical or something similar)
<jcastro> yeah I got it, thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-16
<nullack> ping asac
<nullack> ping asac if your there :)
<nullack> Can I please appeal for people testing Intrepid to consider adding some ppa binaries for sound and flash experience
<nullack> Its discussed here
<nullack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5797571#post5797571
<nullack> Including instructions for the PPA
<stgraber> nullack: it's 6:34 his time, I'd wait an hour or two before he appears :)
<nullack> Thanks Stephan :) the appeal for testing is open for any Intrepid testers :) Just a shameless bump
<nullack> sbeattie : along with the other links I just suggested
<nullack> sbeattie: Can I also give http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/demos/
<nullack> sbeattie: that URL has a bunch of demos for flash 10 new features
<nullack> To get coverage of new functionality
<ara> morning all :)
<nullack> Morning :) Or Evening in my case
<ara> good evening nullack
<edwinmmoore> Can someone please help me find where to report a successful upgrade from 8.04? I can't seem to find where to submit a testing form.
<nullack> Success is good, I think generally its bugs that are reported
<persia> edwinmmoore: Indeed.  Success is the expected case, so there's no need for the reports.  The exception is when there is a new candidate prepared for an Alpha, Beta, RC, or final release, when there is a rush to verify successful installation.
<edwinmmoore> ok thanks
<persia> If you want to participate, you'll want to start downloading the pre-Alpha test images about one day before the next Alpha date.
<ara> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> ara: pong
<ara> davmor2: one quick one, in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Includes there are many applications test cases, i.e. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Includes/Ekiga
<ara> davmor2: where are those referenced?
<ara> davmor2: I though they were referenced somewhere below https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases, but I just don't see any
<davmor2> ara: the idea is to alternate the test by swaping the includes line on the main page.   So I just wrote an includes for every app
<ara> davmor2: which main page?
<davmor2> ara: if you look at the main pages ie https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Ubuntu/LiveCd/LiveSession etc. you'll see that is is almost completely made up of include lines
<ara> davmor2: OK. Thanks, that's what I was looking for :)
<davmor2> mind you if that process could automated that would be better :)  But I have no idea if it is possible or how to do it :(
<nullack> ping asac
<heno> ara, schwuk: template for the test coverage page: https://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Coverage/Automation
<nullack> Hi heno :)
<heno> can we link to the actual test cases in some sensible way?
<heno> Hi nullack, you've been looking for me?
<heno> nullack: that was an excellent report you wrote up!
<ara> heno: about the dk one, you mean, the actual results, or the description of the test case. anything else?
<nullack> thanks, though I cant remember on which one :)
<heno> ara: description and the script itself
<ara> heno: yes, we can add a link to the code of the script: i.e. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apulido/ubuntu-desktop-testing/intrepid/annotate/10?file_id=gedit_chains.py-20080821111816-r0lps6v9asa0u9fc-4
<ara> heno: and a link to the description in the wiki
<heno> ara: thanks, see update
<asac> nullack: ?
<nullack> Hi Alexander
<asac> nullack: can you remind me about the ia32-libs once alpha-6 is out?
<nullack> Sure, Ive notied it
<nullack> Ive done testing of Conns PPA
<nullack> And I have a test report on the last page of his thread on the Ubuntu forums
<asac> nullack: for the pulseaudio thing Conn should really come into the dev channels and talk to TheMuso
<nullack> Yeah, hes with him and adding his PPA to his guide so they are working close
<nullack> But that thread also deals with flash
<nullack> Most of the feedback is about flash
<asac> nullack: in which way? its about flash + pulseaudio isnt it?
<nullack> Yes
<nullack> For example, performance is better on the latest flash RC
<asac> thats TheMuso then. if he isnt cooperative i can surely help to make a point. but i think he is just not aware of the ppa
<nullack> Generally the user experience is better
<asac> and maybe there are issues with it
<asac> nullack: its just a new flash right?
<asac> (besides the pulseaudio fixes)
<asac> nullack: we can do that directly after alpha-6
<nullack> Yes, with some 32bit libs
<asac> right
<asac> libflashsupport removal for instance
<asac> ok
<nullack> Understood, Ive noted it for after A6
<nullack> Ive done some comparative platform testing on Mac OSX too
<nullack> And well have to get a new release from Adobe for Linux
<nullack> Still some functions are broken on linux flash
<asac> nullack: we will upgrade flash to whatever is out before we release
<asac> i wouldnt be too bothered that we would be blocked by any beta freeze on this
<nullack> Right, the current flash updated sept 15 on Linux isnt right
<asac> nullack: but we should surely get the latest available in the archive for beta ... agreed
<nullack> Good news
<asac> nullack: isnt right? in which way?
<asac> not final or are there new issues?
<nullack> The following URL is a good test site
<nullack> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/demos/
<asac> yeah
<nullack> Try it on Mac OSX, and youll see how the flash has demos of features
<nullack> On Linux, with Conns PPA and the Intrepid repo flash versions its all broken
<asac> nullack: anyway. maybe one more word. if there are people really doing technical work in the forums they should surely join the dev channels and talk to the right people how and if we can use their work
<nullack> The flash doesnt display menus and no demos
<asac> thats much more efficient ;)
<nullack> asac: Ill try to encourage him - he gets a bit grumpy
<asac> grumpy about what?
<nullack> Im not sure he knows who to talk too and gets frustrated about the level of progress
<asac> nullack: right. thats what i mean. there will be _no_ progress if he does his work in the forums
<asac> i understand that he might be frustrated.
<asac> thats why i feel that he might just not know the proper procedures
<asac> so lets help him
<nullack> asac : Maybe you could PM him on the forums, coming from a dev it might be more exciting for Conn than coming from me
<nullack> asac : Or another Dev :) Hes quite a knowledgeable guy
<asac> nullack: i can do that ... can you give me a post he made?
<asac> so i can click on it?
<heno> ara: could you add some of your other desktop tests to that page? (https://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Coverage/Automation)
<nullack> First post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<asac> nullack: i couldnt spott him in the thread you gave me
<asac> psyke83 ?
<nullack> Oh yes, thats his forum name, his name on LP is conn
<heno> schwuk: if we add a page in that wiki for each test we can link to them from the mails
<ara> heno: sure
<nullack> asac : thanks :)
<asac> nullack: ok ... ping send
<asac> sent
<persia> He also uses psyke83 in IRC when he's about.
<schwuk> heno: we can, but we'll have to create that link in the database where the results are.
<heno> schwuk: ok, this would make more sense when we get a case ID as well
<nullack> heno: One of the things I try to decide with test cases is the level of detail that should go into pre requisite conditions, test data, how detailed the test execution instructions should be
<nullack> heno : What Ive learnt is that less is good for building tests quickly
<nullack> heno : But it can bite you when you need to bring in new staff to execute tests
<nullack> heno : Or the team churns
<nullack> heno : Some my first bit of feedback is that the test cases are pretty light
<nullack> heno : That may or may not be a problem depending on the objective
<heno> nullack: conversely, I'm worried about defining the cases too strictly so that everyone tests the same thing each time and we don't discover what happens with odd configurations
<nullack> heno : exploratory testing is good
<heno> how do we balance those?
<nullack> heno : But repetability is an issue too
<nullack> heno : In my experience the balance comes from the test plan - the objectives
<nullack> heno : And knowing how stable your team members will be in the group
<heno> ok, so you would suggest explicitly separating out those activities
<nullack> Well, theres assumed knowledge in the cases
<nullack> And because input data isnt defined
<nullack> You cant be sure the test will pass next time
<nullack> Often bugs rely on input data
<nullack> IMHO Id try to have some more formal tests that specify the cases out in a more IEEE standard way
<nullack> And keep some others as exploratory type tests
<heno> we rarely specify input data in fact
<nullack> Boudnary cases
<nullack> *Boundary
<heno> nullack: I take your point about the cases being light - could you walk through an example perhaps (in an ML post ideally) taking it from it's current state to a more formal one?
<nullack> Sure, can I do it later though its 11:38 pm :)
<heno> right :)
<heno> cgregan has written a bit about this as well - http://ubuntu-mobile-edition.blogspot.com/
<nullack> Sorry, Id love to work on Ubuntu 24/7 :)
<heno> I hear you
<nullack> Ill share one thing
<nullack> I was doing a contract for a major Aus government department on a mission critical app
<nullack> We were in SIT - sociability testing
<nullack> I happened to being showing someone in my team some ideas about boundary testing
<cgregan> heno: :-)
<nullack> And I crashed the app, and it corrupted the DB in the process
<nullack> It was a major crisis to resolve
<nullack> And from then on, I really care about input data and boundary test conditions
<ara> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> ara: pong
<davmor2> ara: What's up?
<ara> davmor2: as you might know, we are moving the ubuntu test cases to testcases.qa.ubuntu.com
<davmor2> Yeap
<ara> davmor2: can you please have a look to https://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Applications and tell me if you understand what it is needed? (we want a wider community to help a bit)
<ara> davmor2: if you also want to pick one, you're more than welcome ;-)
<davmor2> ara: any reason why most of the images are missing?
<davmor2> ah it's okay you gone back to adding the images as attachments :)
<ara> davmor2: reason is because is not yet done. That's the calling for help :)
<ara> davmor2: Gedit is the one that in completely migrated
<davmor2> ara: No Prob's I'll add it to my to do for tomorrow if that is okay :)
<ara> davmor2: sure, but you don't have to do them all :-) we will ask more people to give a hand
<davmor2> shouldn't take too long anyway :)
<heno> cr3, schwuk: https://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Coverage/Automation
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-17
<davmor2> heno: Morning :) Testing starting today for real?
<davmor2> ara: Morning.  Is there any reason that you opened a separate page for the attachments for gedit rather than just using the attachment button on the side an linking to that?
<ara> davmor2: yes, we wanted screenshots & other attachments in a separate page, so we can track them more easily
<davmor2> ara: okay no probs :)
<ara> if you're formatting any particular page, please, add yourself to the list on https://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Applications
<ara> davmor2: ^
<davmor2> ara: being as I have all the screenshots for Ubuntu still do you want me to blitz through them all and add the gfx?
<ara> davmor2: that would be great! thanks!
<davmor2> np's
<XDi> allo
<XDi> anyone awake?
<davmor2> ara: just check out Calc and let me know if it's alright?
<davmor2> XDi: yes thanks
<ara> davmor2: yes. perfect :-)
<davmor2> cool I'll update all the images now then :)
<davmor2> testing netboot :)
<davmor2> all of netboot is done they all have bugs but they work :)
<davmor2> heno: can you update the tracker kubuntu should be on 20080917.4 for live
<davmor2> ara: I'm up to evolution on the image updates.  But testing has taken over now so I'll carry on with them after (probably friday)
<ara> davmor2: cool, np :)
<schwuk> davmor2: is that i386, amd64 or both (re updating the tracker)
<davmor2> both but they are updated now :)
<schwuk> davmor2: fair enough
<davmor2> kubuntu needs to be re-spun :(
<heno> schwuk: are we generating test run reports to the gmail acct automatically now, or is that on manual? Are there stub reports going anywhere?
<persia> If anyone isn't swamped testing stuff for Alpha 6: what's the procedure to register an additional image for KVM testing?
<davmor2> tests ubuntu alt
<slangasek> hmm, no ubuntu server test results in?  Usually those are the first to finish
<davmor2> netboot's done though which is the longest tests :)
<slangasek> all ISOs should be posted now except for ubuntu and xubuntu desktop, which I'm working on
<davmor2> slangasek: cool :)
<slangasek> I'll also be posting DVDs as targets of opportunity, but those won't be until later
<davmor2> won't get tested today me thinks
<cody-somerville> slangasek, why is there no desktop cd?
<cody-somerville> (For xubuntu)
<slangasek> cody-somerville: because I'm working on them, as per above?
<slangasek> the desktop CDs should pick up the newest network-manager, which landed fairly late
<cody-somerville> awesome :)
<davmor2> slangasek: is it known that FF doesn't display startpage.html anymore?
<slangasek> asking me personally is not usually the best way to get answers to such questions; check LP?
<mathiaz> is the rsync server on cdimage.ubuntu.com not working ? I've got a connection refused error.
<davmor2> mathiaz: try chromium.u.c instead
<mathiaz> davmor2: same error
<davmor2> working here
<davmor2>  :(
<mathiaz> davmor2: ok - thanks. That may be an issue on my side then.
<davmor2> slangasek: is the update to n-m to enable vpn?
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> ubuntu, xubuntu desktop posted
<davmor2> cool :)
<cody-somerville> slangasek, thanks
 * ara is working surrounded by handkerchiefs because she has a terrible cold
 * davmor2 enables clamav kills viruses :D
<davmor2> asac: ping
<asac> davmor2: all goody?
<davmor2> asac: is it known that startpage.html isn't working in FF on pre-alpha 6 images I can't see a direct bug but there are some similar
<asac> huh?
<asac> havent heard of it
<asac> davmor2: what happens?
<davmor2> chrome://ubufox/content/startpage.html  now seems to be the home page but is just a blank page
<davmor2> asac: ^
<asac> hmm
<davmor2> asac: on FF first run you get 2 tabs that have the above address and then the eula in the last one.  On second run you just get the above address as homepage
<asac> yeah
<davmor2> asac: but is doesn't display anything.  Only a blank page.  I thought it was the link to the startpage in hardy
<asac> davmor2: give me a few minutes
<davmor2> np's
<asac> davmor2: do we have anything who could QA any eventual regressions in language support? we dont have translations for ffox in intrepid atm or am i wrong?
<davmor2> Hmm pass heno might be the better person to ask
<asac> davmor2: can you please open a brief bug about the homepage so we can make that an alpha-6 blocker
<asac> it wasnt reported against ubufox from what i can see
<davmor2> asac: np's and you want it reporting against ubufox then?
<asac> yes
<davmor2> np's I'll add a screenshot too
<asac> davmor2: no need. better paste the output you see in tools -> error console
<asac> ther are a few errors visible
<davmor2> np's
<asac> davmor2: oh ... plesae subscribe me :) ... or even assign to me
<asac> asac is LP iod
<asac> id
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> asac: bug 271443 I've assigned it to you :)
<asac> hmm no bot:/
<davmor2> it's iffy
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/271443
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 271443 in ubufox "Interpid: FireFox homepage is blank due in part to ubufox" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> isotracker says we are testing candidates for Alpha 5 not 6
<mathiaz> cr3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootDegradedRaid
<mathiaz> cr3: ^^ here is an interesting test case to automate.
<davmor2> is this me being dumb or what?  On the new n-m there is an option for vpn when you click on it, it has an option to configure vpn, click that and you can't select add?
<davmor2> on Ubuntu
<davmor2> heno: the day is vanishing so I do the wubi and m-a tests tomorrow
<cr3> mathiaz: that is one crazy use case
<mathiaz> cr3: yes :) - but I think it can be automated :P
<mathiaz> cr3: using virtualization you can add/remove disks at will
<sbeattie> cr3: crazy but also important that it works
<cr3> sbeattie: yep, seems brittle
<mathiaz> cr3: thanks to this use case you could try to engineer a system that pops up hard drives from physical machines and push them back in
<mathiaz> cr3: I'm sure it would entertain you for a while ;)
<asac> slangasek: for #271443 i have to upload http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu/revision/62
<slangasek> asac: "have" to?
<slangasek> asac: it doesn't look alpha-critical, to me; go ahead and upload, but I probably won't respin images for that issue only
<asac> slangasek: ok. its fine with me. i just thought that having no startpage in firefox, but still the eula might even be harder to sell :)
<slangasek> well, alphas generally shouldn't require selling
<slangasek> we can certainly document this in the technical overview
<davmor2> Right bed
<stgraber> how's testing going ?
<davmor2> bad :( but getting there :)
<stgraber> ok, I still have that slow internet here, so I doubt I will be able to test more than one image tonight :(
<stgraber> takes almost an hour to download the .iso
<Arby> :(
<stgraber> yeah, I'm trying to get a business 10Mb internet here so that'll be a lot better
<stgraber> the current DSL is really crappy
<davmor2> stgraber: that's really bad :(
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-18
<mathiaz>  There is a new test cases for the -server install that has been added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/ServerInstall
<mathiaz> a test case for tomcat.
<mathiaz> How can I add it to the isotesting tracker ?
<slangasek> stgraber: what happened to the CSS on the ISO tracker?  I can't reach the checkboxes anymore to disable images. :)
<stgraber> oh ?
<stgraber> seems to work here.
<stgraber> we had some broken CSS in squid's cache during last upgrade but that was one or two weeks ago and forcing firefox to reload the page (shift+reload) did the trick
 * slangasek gives it a try
<slangasek> stgraber: nope, they're wayyy off to the side, doesn't work on a 1280x800 screen here...
<slangasek> kubuntu desktop rebuilding, finally
<stgraber> slangasek: can you make me a screenshot of that ? it's been a long time since I last touched the tracker CSS code, must be a side effect of a brainstorm update
<slangasek> stgraber: http://people.ubuntu.com/~vorlon/wherez%20my%20checkboxiz%20yo.png
 * cody-somerville needs people to help test Xubuntu :)
<stgraber> ok, that's really weird, I'll ping nand when I see him. He also has 1280x800 and is the last one who changed the CSS ...
<stgraber> does reducing the font size make the checkbox appear ? (or just zooming out)
<slangasek> zooming out?
<slangasek> as in ^- ?
<slangasek> yes, it appears, but yuck that's tiny
<slangasek> the spacing between the columns seems to be something like 3x what's called for
<stgraber> yeah, and that spacing is supposed to be dynamic ...
<slangasek> stgraber: btw, it's probably ok to take the Kubuntu-KDE4 products off the tracker now, we shouldn't have any more builds of those
<stgraber> ok, I'll do that in the next update.
<stgraber> we probably also have some testcases to update/add/remove
<slangasek> ah, if we're queuing wishlist requests, then having mythbuntu alternate on there would be nice too :)
<stgraber> oh, they are now built the same way all the others are ?
<stgraber> IIRC it was the reason they didn't want to be included before
<slangasek> mythbuntu alternate is, yes
<slangasek> kubuntu desktop posted at last, with the should-be-fixed ubiquity
 * Hobbsee pokes people who are awake about ISO testing!
<_Zeus_> should I install to test the ISOs?  or should i just boot it and stop right before install
<Hobbsee> _Zeus_: installing it is usually the idea, to check that works.
<_Zeus_> ah
<_Zeus_> I'm testing an install of i386 Desktop w/ manual partitioning
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<_Zeus_> am i supposed to test all the types of installs?
<_Zeus_> or is it optional
<nellery> go Hobbsee!! way to send out a similar message to four mailing lists!
<Hobbsee> _Zeus_: the more the better, but either way
<Hobbsee> nellery: *grin*.  2 got moderated, though.
 * Hobbsee figured people probably weren't subscribed multiple times
<_Zeus_> slow downloads
<nellery> heh, you sent it to u-d-d and u-d-a
<_Zeus_> i had no idea you could get them earlier like this :D
<Hobbsee> _Zeus_: you can :)
<Hobbsee> _Zeus_: but they might kill your kittens.
<_Zeus_> i will from now on
<Hobbsee> _Zeus_: \o/
<_Zeus_> eh, i don't really worry, i reinstall all the time cause i keep /home in a diff partition
<Hobbsee> same here.
<Hobbsee> i just have a download limit
<_Zeus_> oh :P
<Hobbsee> and i can't find a recent unmetered iso to rsync from.
<_Zeus_> 1MB/s  now :D
<_Zeus_> Hobbsee: wait, what does that mean?
<Hobbsee> _Zeus_: my isp has an unmetered site, which often mirrors the iso's - but they haven't done kubuntu ones, which is what i'd like.
<_Zeus_> ohhh, i get it
<_Zeus_> i just use vanilla ubuntu
<_Zeus_> not too crazy for KDE
<_Zeus_> man, my download speeds are all over the place this is annoying
<_Zeus_> will i have to download another cd image when it comes out?
<_Zeus_> or can i update it
<Hobbsee> you can update it - there's a tool called rsync.
<Hobbsee> if you click the little green down arrow + cd icon, it gives you a command to use so you can rsync it.
<Hobbsee> You can read more about rsync on the wiki : community/RsyncCdImage
<Hobbsee> which is a real url, on the page
<_Zeus_> ok
<_Zeus_> so when the real version of a6 comes out, i can use rsync?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> although, if there are no release critical bugs on it, this will *be* the real version of alpha 6.
<Hobbsee> it just gets copied over to the release directory
<_Zeus_> great
<_Zeus_> do you know how to find that out?
<Hobbsee> as in, how to check if it is the same?
<_Zeus_> yes
<_Zeus_> sure
<Hobbsee> there are md5sums on each of the pages - compare them.
<_Zeus_> great
<Hobbsee> if for some reason we have to respin, the testing page will show that as well, and null all the previous results, iirc.
<Hobbsee> or at least, reset the testing counts
<_Zeus_> brb if it works
<nullack>  Im going offline to do the ISO tests, I'll come back with any reports on showstoppers
<slangasek> so far, we've had zero people testing wubi - is anyone in a position to test this?
<sbeattie> slangasek: I'll try poking at wubi. Sigh.
<slangasek> sbeattie: enjoy :-)
<ara> morning everybody
<sbeattie> morning ara
<ara> morning sbeattie :-)
<ara> sbeattie: wow it might be late for you!
<sbeattie> 11pm. that's not actually out of the ordinary.
<ara> stgraber: ping
<ara> does any one have the link to post a new story to the QA blog?
<ara> I answer myself: http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/add/story
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<Arby> morning
<davmor2> slangasek: any other re-spins bar Kubuntu?
<ara> morning davmor2
<Arby> davmor2: ubiquity worked for me this morning on the kubuntu desktop re-spin
<Arby> would be nice to confirm :)
<davmor2> Arby: \o/
<Arby> I've let jr know already
<davmor2> cool
<davmor2> don't call him jr though might get shot ;)
<sbeattie> davmor2: the ubufox thing appears to be fixed with a post-install update, but now I'm seeing 2 homepage tabs + the eula the first time firefox is started.
<Arby> trying to find something that doesn't highlight him so he doesn't get excessively nagged :)
<davmor2> \o/ the next respin should burn the fix too
<slangasek> davmor2: nope, everything else should be golden, until someone reports that it isn't
<davmor2> Today, I will mostly be hitting 64bit and wubi and M-A on 32bit
<davmor2> slangasek: cool :)
<slangasek> cody-somerville: none of your xubuntu testers have reported in yet?
 * slangasek queues xubuntu desktop amd64 for overnight download
<davmor2> ara: your back :)  Are we posting about Testing Jam yet and are we being specific on just live cd's?
<ara> davmor2: yes, i was installing alpha 6 in my personal laptop :)
<ara> davmor2: yes, please, do. about the live cds only thing, I think we agreed on that for the first testing jam, isn't?
<davmor2> cool np's post shortly
<davmor2> ara: posted on planet shortly
<ara> davmor2: cool, thanks
<davmor2> ara: should be on planet now :)
<davmor2> anyone testing a live cd at all?
<ara> davmor2: I did earlier today
<ara> davmor2: ubuntu desktop i386
<ara> davmor2: it went well in one of my machines
<ara> davmor2: but it is failing in another one. i will investigate further
<davmor2> did you get https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/271693
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 271693 in ubiquity "Intrepid: ubiquity throws up an error message box part way throw the install" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> ara: ^
<ara> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> okay cool ta
<ara> davmor2: ok
<davmor2> heno: My blog is aggregated on 3 or 4 planets now too :)
<heno> heh
 * heno tests Ubuntu i386 DVD
<stgraber> ara: hehe, looks like you found the link you were looking for :) For your information I'm now in Canada so only appear around 14:00-15:00 CEST
<ara> stgraber: :D
<davmor2> stgraber: how's things dude?
 * heno tests kubuntu i386 DVD
<sbeattie> davmor2: I tested the live i386 cd and got the popup, documenting it in the marked as duplicate bug 271641
<sbeattie> Hrm, ubot5 is not triggering on bug numbers anymore?
<davmor2> sbeattie: only does it on full links which kinda defeats the object me thinks
<bdmurray> Is it not sudo oem-config-prepare any more?
<davmor2> bdmurray: no it's clicking on the button ;)
<bdmurray> I've no button though!
<davmor2> bdmurray: on what desktop?
<bdmurray> ubuntu i386
<davmor2> Have you done the reboot after initial install it should be there on the desktop was for me on 64bit
<davmor2> bdmurray: ^
<bdmurray> yeah, I'm logged in as the OEM user so must have rebooted
<davmor2> hmmmm stranger and stranger :-/
<davmor2> ah that could be why I did Kubuntu not Ubuntu
<davmor2> losing track of what I've tested can't be a good sign
<davmor2> bdmurray: have a look in sys -> admin/prefs and see if there is a menu entry for it
<bdmurray> davmor2: nope, I'm going to give it another shot
<davmor2> i'll try 64bit in a second
 * cody-somerville really needs some help with testing Xubuntu images :)
<davmor2> cody-somerville: I'm on that next
<davmor2> teach you to have the quickest system :P
<sbeattie> hrm, wondering why wubi boots with en_GB by default...
<bdmurray> isn't based off your windows setting?
<sbeattie> davmor2: I'll take xubuntu i386 manual partition...
<sbeattie> bdmurray: I'll verify, but I'd be extremely surprised if my win2k vm was set to GB.
<davmor2> sbeattie: it takes the info from your windows setup
<davmor2> unless agostino has made a slight bobo
<davmor2> mine is set to uk time anyway
<davmor2> bliss on ubuntu it is just WRONG!!!!!!
<bdmurray> what's this? http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<davmor2> someone after our job ;)
<persia> Looks to me like an independent ad-supported hardware testing/reporting forum.
<persia> Likely not as well targeted as people here, but see http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/other for distro "support"
 * davmor2 takes xubuntu 64bit and ubuntu oem 64 bit
<davmor2> cody-somerville: what's the bug number for the ubuntu usplash in xubuntu I can't find it :(
<cody-somerville> Not sure
<bdmurray> davmor2: did you choose the live desktop or the quick installer?
<davmor2> live desktop
<bdmurray> maybe, that's it I choose the minimal installer
<davmor2> bdmurray: It should really make any difference I don't think I'll soon tell you anyway
<leandroo> The card reader of my notebook doesn't work in 8.04, but works in 8.10 alpha5 (tested in livecd), there's a way to work in 8.04?
<davmor2> leandroo: yes create a kernel module for it and install
<bdmurray> or running the 2.6.27 kernel with hardy
<persia> leandroo: Or, we're close enough to 8.10, that you might be able to just upgrade.  While there are surely a number of bugs remaining, your help testing would help ensure a better release.
<davmor2> bdmurray: I got it here
<bdmurray> davmor2: you have the icon?
<davmor2> yeap
<leandroo> thanks davmor2 persia
<leandroo> and bdmurray =]
 * davmor2 moves onto xubuntu 64bit alt and live
<leandroo> davmor2: 8.10 alpha 5?
<davmor2> 8.10 alpha 6 testing
<leandroo> davmor2: nice, i teste alpha 5 and get bug in flash 10 with firefox =/
<leandroo> *tested
<_Zeus_> I found a bug in the live cd install; should i report it on launchpad then include it in my test results?
<davmor2> Yes
<davmor2> just add the bug number
<_Zeus_> 271817
<davmor2> _Zeus_: what is the bug
<_Zeus_> bug 271817
<_Zeus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/271817
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 271817 in ubuntu "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> i don't know where to get more info about it
<davmor2> already known
<_Zeus_> i didn't see any bug report about it
<Aleksey_S> it is dublicate
<_Zeus_> i searched for it, no matches
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/271693
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 271693 in ubiquity "Intrepid: ubiquity throws up an error message box part way throw the install" [Undecided,Fix released]
<_Zeus_> oh, now i see it.  i wonder why the bug duplicate thing didn't list it
<_Zeus_> marked
<davmor2> _Zeus_: I think you have to input the exact phrase the other person used
<_Zeus_> huh?
<persia> Doesn't have to be the exact phrase, but something close.  It might be good to change that bug title to include the error message.
<davmor2> noted and changed
<slangasek> who all here is doing kubuntu desktop testing?
<slangasek> (also, ubuntu desktop testing)
<davmor2> me why what do you want?
<davmor2> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> davmor2: well, I'm considering another testing cycle for the desktop images due to that ubiquity bug, and am trying to evaluate whether we can get the testing done in a reasonable amount of time
<davmor2> don't forget xubuntu too then
<slangasek> I was going to pass on rerolling xubuntu, which doesn't have an OEM mode, and document that as errata
<slangasek> davmor2: btw, I wanted to suggest that maybe it's not necessary to re-enter the bug numbers for each image where the bug manifests... I seem to be spending a lot of time mousing over bug icons that are all the same bug :)
<sbeattie> slangasek: I think re-rolling the desktop images would be a good idea; that ubiquity bug is sure to generate a lot of dupe bugs if it gets released.
<davmor2> slangasek: is this for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/271693
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 271693 in ubiquity "Intrepid: ubiquity throws up an error message An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from CD failed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<slangasek> davmor2: yes
<slangasek> sbeattie: exactly
<davmor2> slangasek: it affects xubuntu too then
<slangasek> yes, it does
<slangasek> I didn't say it didn't affect xubuntu, I just said I wasn't planning on respinning xubuntu
<slangasek> because xubuntu has a hard enough time getting all its tests in
<davmor2> fair enough :)
<davmor2> slangasek: most of them are done :)
<slangasek> ah; there were zero results for xubuntu alternate last time I loaded the page
<davmor2> 2 on 64bit and I was going onto 32bit as soon as I'd finished the others :)
<sbeattie> slangasek: I've got a manual partitioning xubuntu desktop i386 successful testrun that I haven't reported yet, thanks to wubi and edubuntu
<slangasek> thanks to wubi and edubuntu you have it, or thanks to wubi and edubuntu you haven't reported it? :)
<sbeattie> thanks to wubi and edubuntu issues, I've been too busy to report.
<sbeattie> err, report it.
<sbeattie> not that I've reported the edubuntu and wubi issues either. :-)
<davmor2> sbeattie: what wubi issue?
<davmor2> slangasek: If you're going to respin sooner than latter please it's already 19:00 here
<slangasek> they're already rebuilding
<sbeattie> davmor2: two things: umenu.exe reports invalid cd when I try to run (in win2k) and it sets itself up with LANG=en_GB.UTF8 despite my win2k environment being en_US.
<davmor2> sbeattie: known evand is working on it
<davmor2> umenu.exe sorry
<sbeattie> davmor2: oh good.
<slangasek> davmor2: ubuntu daily-live 20080918 is already published, if you want to get started
<davmor2> syncing now
<slangasek> davmor2: how much time do you have left for us tonight, and which images are you actively working on?
<davmor2> I got till midnight I guess but as I was up till 23:00 yesterday do it I'd like to go to sleep at some point :)
<slangasek> well, do you think you're going to be able to finish xubuntu alternate, and also get through ubuntu+kubuntu desktop amd64+i386, or do I need to drum up more testers?
<slangasek> sbeattie: btw, does the 'edubuntu' comment mean you're handling edubuntu i386?
<sbeattie> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> sbeattie: ok, great
<davmor2> slangasek: Xubuntu is np's most of the issues are already reported.  I will be able to plough through live installer tests np's
<davmor2> the only limiter will be if I get slow band rather than broadband
<slangasek> ETA 30min on updated kubuntu desktop images
<davmor2> slangasek: cool bring it on dude :)
 * davmor2 falls asleep in his chair and operates the keyboard by dreams
 * slangasek suddenly questions the reliability of the test results on the tracker
<sbeattie> slangasek: only now you question it? :-)
<davmor2> :P
<slangasek> ;-)
<slangasek> kubuntu desktop 20080918 published
<davmor2> yay
<davmor2> burns ubuntu 64bit live
<davmor2> slangasek: all bar xubuntu alt 32 bit are now pretty much complete
<davmor2> starting on the lives now and I'll drop back to the other xubuntu if there is time :)
<n0body> hello, just wanted to ask when alpha6 comes out. :)
<davmor2> n0body: never ;) we decide to pack up shop and go to bed :)
<n0body> :D i see
<davmor2> firefox works correctly now \o/ one bug down :)
<n0body> thats good
<sbeattie> davmor2: does it still start 3 tabs?
<davmor2> yes but 2 of them aren't blank anymore :)
<slangasek> hmm, I had said 20080918 earlier for kubuntu desktop, and it's really 20080918.1 now
 * davmor2 now has a strong coffee
 * n0body goes to bed  now
<n0body> any chance that alpha 6 comes out tomorrow?
<davmor2> maybe but lat on into slangasek time zone I should think
<slangasek> it's due out today, not tomorrow.
<davmor2> :( feels sad
<n0body> great guys. thank you :)
<davmor2> pleads with his machines to work faster
<slangasek> davmor2: what's at the bottom of your queue right now?  I'll chip from the other end
<davmor2> Kubuntu lives and xubuntu alt
<davmor2> nearly finished test 3 for ubuntu
<slangasek> conveniently, xubuntu alt i386 is the one I've already snarfed
<davmor2> slangasek: I've just put in bug 271512 once on whole disk
<slangasek> sounds good, thanks
<Yoghurt^> Goodevening
<Yoghurt^> davmor2 > are you Danish?
<davmor2> English
<Yoghurt^> Ooh...
<Yoghurt^> Because... in Danish DavMor means HeyMom
<Yoghurt^> :D
<davmor2> where as in england it's the first 3 letters of my first and last name Dave Morley :)
<Yoghurt^> Sorry for off-topic... Does anyone knows when Alpha 6 will get released?
<Yoghurt^> Oooh :)
<davmor2> when it's finished :)
<Yoghurt^> Okay then... i thought that the ubuntu devel. team used to stick to the schedule... :)
<davmor2> Should be today :)
<Yoghurt^> Exactly :)
<slangasek> it's on schedule for a release on 20080918, in the release manager's timezone
<Yoghurt^> and where is the release manager located? :P
<davmor2> that's 3 days off he's on his way to mars :D
<slangasek> West Coast US
<davmor2> god I forgot how slow my old box was :(
<Yoghurt^> Oh! it's only 11:48 am on the West Coast :D
<Yoghurt^> haha...
<Yoghurt^> It's 09:49 pm in Denmark! But might be the answer :D
<davmor2> Yoghurt^: It's always from WC timezone
<Yoghurt^> Okay :)
<davmor2> we release early sometimes if everything is tested to death
<slangasek> Yoghurt^: 12:51pm, actually. :)
<slangasek> davmor2: the release manager may be a space cadet, but he doesn't resort to inventing his own timezones
<Yoghurt^> what? where? :P
<slangasek> Yoghurt^: the current time in US/Pacific is 12:52, not 11:52
<davmor2> Yoghurt^: in slangasek The RM time zone
<Yoghurt^> aah okay :P
<slangasek> it's summer, UTC-7 instead of UTC-8. :)
<davmor2> slangasek: thanks to sbeattie that's ubuntu i386 done bar wubi and m-a
<davmor2> so I'm going to start on kubuntu i368 now on that machine
<slangasek> hmm, you know that 100% test case x image coverage isn't required for alphas ?
<davmor2> slangasek: I take pride in my role as a tester I like to get as close to complete as possible :)
<davmor2> slangasek: fingers crossed by 23:00 my time I should be pretty much through them all
<starkmjolk> eavning
<davmor2> lo
<starkmjolk> came in here for no paticular reason, testing alpha 5 on a desktop since a week and most things are going smoothly :)
<starkmjolk> epiphany-webkit was a nice addition to see already even though it seem to have some way to go before being a full web browser
<davmor2> yes it's a nice speedy browser to be fair as you say though lot of work yet
<starkmjolk> I couldn't find extensions at all? do you know if they are currently disabled?
<stgraber> are we still testing ?
<davmor2> stgraber: Yes
<stgraber> davmor2: any suggestion on what to test ?
<stgraber> I can't download DVD
<davmor2> kubuntu alt 64bit if you can
<davmor2> only one test on it
<stgraber> ok, downloading
<slangasek> fwiw, I'm satisfied with the test coverage already at this point, so further tests are gravy and not a blocker for the alpha
<stgraber> ok, I'll need an hour to get the ISO, then probably one more hour to do the testing
<slangasek> if someone were to test UbuntuStudio amd64, I bet they'd appreciate making it into the alpha for a change
<slangasek> sbeattie: you filed bug #271689 as private?
<sbeattie> slangasek: it was a crash bug report.
<sbeattie> I'll open it up.
<slangasek> sbeattie: ok; or subscribe me at least, so I know whether or not to release note it :)
<sbeattie> slangasek: you should be subscribed, I don't think it's worth release noting; It's quite possible it's a dupe given https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-places-plugin
<slangasek> ok, thanks
<davmor2> slangasek: I'll do whole disk and auto resize for ubuntu stdio then I'm off to bed
<slangasek> so much for you wanting sleep :)
<davmor2> I have 2 machines free now with the Kubuntu tests finished so it's only one test on each :)
<davmor2> slangasek: pot, kettle, black ring any bells :D
<slangasek> hey, I rarely profess to /wanting/ sleep
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-19
<carlhako> i am testing alpha6 now, 8.04 would not even boot on this machine, e8500 p5qc
<nullack> ARG - I cant only get xchat-gnome working but running it in valgrind
<nullack> I might do a clean reinstall
<_Zeus_> how can i be a tester for intrepid?
<_Zeus_> or can i not
<persia> _Zeus_: Well, at a base level, just download it, install, and use.
<_Zeus_> http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<_Zeus_> i don't see any line for intrepid
<_Zeus_> anyway, i'll just dl it, that's fine
<_Zeus_> it's probably better that i keep the testing versions seperately, anyway
<persia> There's no special use-case based testing for intrepid mozilla.  Might make sense for there to be, but I think that the presumption is that most of the bugs will be found by general intrepid testing, rather than targeted testing.
<persia> I could be mistaken, but I believe the mozilla team is usually hunting for regressions for stable updates.
<sbeattie> _Zeus_: we'll be doing a specific day of testing for Intrepid generally this coming monday http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2008/09/17/announcing-ubuntu-testing-day/
<persia> Of course, if you've more time today, or this weekend, that's good too :)
<ara> morning all :)
<ara> did anyone tested alpha-6 installation in a virtualbox client?
<sbeattie> hmm, I didn't and I don'tthink bdmurray did
<persia> _MMA_ tested Ubuntu Studio Alpha-6 in a virtualbox client.  Given the similarity to Ubuntu Destkop, I would expect similar results.
<persia> Note that this was the alternate installer, so it may be there is some undiscovered interaction with ubiquity.
<ara> persia, sbeattie: i am installing now alternate alpha 6 in vbox. it seems to go smoothly :-)
<nullack> sbeattie: The new multimedia test case page looks good, thanks
<nullack> Evening ara :)
<persia> ara: Have you tried live?  I'm sure alternate works, but I've not heard of a live test.
<ara> morning nullack ;-)
<nullack> persia : I built live current this morning no problems - AMD64
<ara> persia: not yet, will do afterwords
<persia> nullack: In virtualbox?
<nullack> persia : No mate, sorry, it was direct
<persia> nullack: That got a fair bit of testing :)  It was just realised ~1 hr ago that the only reported virtualbox installs were Ubuntu Studio alternate 32-bit, which is a fairly small sample.
<ara> persia: trying now live under virtualbox. will let you know
<persia> ara: No need to let me know.  I'm just adding data in hopes of reducing the number of tests you feel obliged to perform :)
<ara> persia: sure. thanks ;-)
<persia> I wonder if we oughtn't add something to the test report system though: to differentiate HW installs, KVM installs, virtualbox installs, etc.
<nullack> persia I was making the point to Heno how important input data and prerequisite conditions are - I think what your saying is a very valid point along those lines
<ara> persia: yes, I think that would be helpful
<nullack> persia : Also being able to see the "map" of coverage too to easily spot gaps
<nullack> persia : One of the problems in testing is getting lost in the test cases and when you dont have numbered requirements it gets trickier to do test traceability
<persia> nullack: While I don't disagree with you, I'm fond of the gradual approach.  We have significantly greater organisation to our test coverage now than we once did, but it's far too easy to get lost in looking at some future point, and not make the small improvements that can get us there.
<nullack> Id figure that any effort to number requirements for Ubuntu would be very very large :)
<nullack> persia : chipping away at it has my full support :)
<persia> Along the lines you mention, one suggestion that was presented to me previously would be to better track and associate a path from brainstorm ideas -> specifications -> test cases.  Unfortunately, this is incredibly tricky because of the relatively small influence that Ubuntu developers have on the overall product (which I consider a good thing: upstream work belongs upstream).
<persia> (and yes, there are a fair number of Ubuntu developers who are also upstreams of one sort or another)
<nullack> persia : good insight there, I think youre dead right.
<nullack> Do you know Kent Beck? His approach on the famous GM project was that the spec was the source code! LOL But it worked
<nullack> A kinda new twist to agile development methods
<persia> That sort of model can work for targeted development, but it's less ideal for distro coordination.  Anyway, I think we're drifting away from the -testing topic.  Feel free to follow up on -quality.
<davmor2> Morning Everybody :)
<ara> morning davmor2 :-)
<ara> FYI: live i386 works fine in virtualbox
<nullack> Ello davmor2
<davmor2> slangasek: You still about?
<starkmjolk> alpha 6 i see :) have no x access for another hour
<starkmjolk> what would be equivalent to update-manager -d from a terminal or should I just wait? :)
<nullack> I dunno what -d does but I use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nullack> Noting to hit main instead of a mirror so Im not left behind
<starkmjolk> that's what the ubuntu wiki recommends i think. but if it runs samee repos that should work
<persia> starkmjolk: `do-release-upgrade -d`
<persia> starkmjolk: You may want `do-release-upgrade -d -m desktop` if you're only temporarily without X.
<nullack> Are you actually trying to move from hardy to intrepid instead of just a repo synch?
<starkmjolk> ah, thanks. that was the one i was looking for
<starkmjolk> i'm just not at a client with x, the computer itself runs x just fine
<starkmjolk> and i'm at alpha 5, thought i needed to upgrade like this to get alpha 6. but perhaps I don't?
<starkmjolk> without x* :)
<starkmjolk> early morning double negation. my bad, just ignore my spelling and gammar :)
<persia> starkmjolk: No.  Just a simple apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ought work for you.
<davmor2> if you're already on alpha 5 then persia is right just sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<davmor2> in fact && apt-get dist-upgrade might be better
<starkmjolk> I do the equivalent through aptitude every day, so I'm set then :)
<starkmjolk> will the same be true for beta, or will i have to go for the do-release-upgrade then?
<persia> starkmjolk: do-release-upgrade is only required when shifting from one release to another, and only if you don't shift right around the time the archives open.  It has hint handlers to help work around problems you might encounter with apt-get or aptitude.
<persia> If you use aptitude to update every day, you're already running the Alpha-6 code.
<starkmjolk> persia: got it that far, i guess my question was if the beta will be as a new release from my point of view?
<persia> starkmjolk: Not so much.  Each candidate release (alphas, beta, rc) is really just a specific daily build that was tested to be sure that it can be installed as a fresh system, and isn't too painfully broken.
<davmor2> persia: I like the optimism at the end of your last line didn't you mean to say that is stable ;)
<persia> davmor2: Actually, specifically not.  It's guaranteed not to be stable as there will be uploads the next day, which may include all sorts of changes.
<persia> The candidate snapshots are known to work, but they are inherently ephermal.
<davmor2> persia: I was pulling your leg :)  I know really :D  uploads are just put on hold until the next respin I know :)
<persia> Actually, even only some uploads are put off until the alpha is released, and we don't always do a good job of knowing which uploads might affect a given flavour (especially for the universe flavours).  The goal is to put off uploads long enough to test the candidates, but that's about it.
<davmor2> ara: all the images are now up :)
<ara> davmor2: cool :-)
<davmor2> just need to copy across the text to display the image on screenshot page :)
<salty-horse> hi. error in page? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/ -- "Alpha 6 - Released September 518h, 2008" -- 518h?
<heno> salty-horse: thanks, reported to the webmaster
<salty-horse> thanks
<asac> now that alpha 6 is out, qa must be quite idle and bored, right? :-P
<asac> heno: ^^
<asac> :)
<heno> asac: what needs testing? :)
<asac> i just wonder if we could do a bit of firefox testing today ... i am a bit slow and dont have all bits and branches together, but there are a few builds in my PPA that QA could help me on
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive
<heno> asac: is it urgent? (is it SRU?)We have a major testing day on Monday where this would fit nicely
<asac> 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch080614e-0ubuntu1~asac1
<asac> heno: well. its security update
<heno> right
<asac> release will happen next week
<asac> between Tue or Thu ... but its always risky because some regressions might take more then an hour to fix
<heno> ara, schwuk: do either of you have a dapper VM set up?
<asac> heno: yes. dapper would be good enough for today. i would get a better feeling then ;)
<asac> heno: for the testing day we should try to get a good coverage for hardy update of 3.0
<asac> most likely people helping out can run hardy better anyway
<heno> davmor2: do you have a dapper setup; could you look at asac's testing request above?
<heno> (a firefox security update)
<heno> I guess not :)
<schwuk> heno: no, sorry.
<davmor2-away> heno: yes I'll have a look now
<heno> davmor2: rock!
<davmor2> Yes dapper I got.
<davmor2> about half hour-ish is that okay :)
<davmor2> asac: dapper image doesn't want to play so I'm installing fresh should take too long
<asac> thanks for the update
<heno> ara, davmor2: do we really need an Attachments sub-page for each App page on the testcase wiki? Can we not simply put all the screenshots on the app page itself?
<heno> That would be many fewer pages in searches and listings and shorter links
<davmor2> heno: I just followed ara's request but I'm easy I can swap it round to a single page easy enough
<heno> davmor2: just asking - when we're setting this up we should try to make the structure as clean as possible
<heno> I'm happy to move them to new locations FWIW
<davmor2> heno: I got np's setting up a single screenshot page as we had with Ubuntu.  I've already got all the shots still so it's easy to upload them again.
<heno> ok, cool. I'll noodle a bit more on the structure and wait for ara's input too
<davmor2> it'll take a little while to run through them all if I can have about an hour or so to upload them all
<davmor2> I think that should be enough
<davmor2> asac: Right dapper up updating do I need to enable anything repo wise?
<asac> davmor2: my archive
<asac> davmor2: and since thats aa PPA you most likely need dapper-updates too
<asac> and -securiy
<davmor2> okay no probs
<asac> davmor2: actually the final security builds will be build without -updates ... which is a bit unfortunate, but we dont have infrastructure to provide such public bits for now
<davmor2> asac:  I enabled everything I could think of :) I'm guessing it's the 1.5dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch......asac1
<davmor2> asac: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/Screenshot.png  is there anything else I should be looking at it for?
<_Zeus_> If i add this to my sources.list :  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/asac/ubuntu hardy main universe
<_Zeus_> will i get all the testing updates?
<_Zeus_> i'm in intrepid
<davmor2> _Zeus_: Intrepid should already be on the most up-to-date version
<_Zeus_> oh
<_Zeus_> um yeah, about that
<_Zeus_> mozilla wants testing for 3.0.1 and i'm already running 3.0.2
<_Zeus_> can i still submit a test review?  or not
<davmor2> Pass
<_Zeus_> got it
<heno> davmor2: see my mail. I'm going to play with the page structure a bit more before we settle on a template
<davmor2> heno: have you spoken to ara at all?  Sound good mail just arrived :)
<davmor2> heno: I like the resize on the fly :)
<heno> davmor2: the quality is not perfect but I'm sure we can adjust that in moin somewhere
<davmor2> heno: but then it wasn't great on the thumbnails either :0
<davmor2> :) even
<asac> davmor2: no ... does opening urls from command line work while ffox is running?
<asac> davmor2: like firefox http://www.google.com
<davmor2> asac 2 ticks
<davmor2> asac: adds a google tab to the already open firefox
<asac> davmor2: great
<asac> well ... not so great. its broken in my development tree when i build that on intrepid
<asac> but maybe i should try to build rotten old code on modern software ;)
<asac> or maybe we have a patch in the package i didnt spot yet and thats just always broken for 1.5 (in checkouts)
<davmor2> :)
 * PrivateVoid_Ghos kicks PrivateVoid
<davmor2> GoodBye Everybody
<slangasek> davmor2: no
<broken> Heya, I have a strange problem... I powered on my computer today and it failed to load any graphic interaface, I hit a key on the keyboard and the Xserver poppped up with an error saying "module ABI major version(0) doesn't match servers version(1)" "Failed to load module "dri"(module requirement mismatch, 0)"
<salty-horse> hi. at the end of an upgrade to intrepid I get a printout of the packages which had errors during processing, followed by:
<salty-horse> http://pastebin.com/m50acd692
<salty-horse> and now the upgrade says: A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a) -- is there any way to not recover, and try to fix the errors, if fatal, myself?
<broken> I don't understand how this xorg file works now, I have only three sections "configured video device" how am I supposed to change the device?
<salty-horse> this bug seems to break upgrades. should it really be marked as Low priority? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rarian/+bug/256131
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 256131 in rarian "package update-manager 1:0.93.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Low,New]
<Rocket2DMn> has anybody had an issue for Intrepid not letting itself go idle?  On my test laptop, the screen will start to dim, and as soon as the screen is about to go into standby, something happens and the screen rebrightens and doesnt idle
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-20
<nullack> ping persia
 * persia much prefers contentful pings
<nullack> persia : do you know about debian packaging?
<persia> nullack: Yes.  Why?
<salty-horse> hi. I can't seem to turn on restricted drivers in intrepid. after clicking "install and turn on", a progress bar appears with a message that it's downloading the driver, and when the focus returns to the main dialog the driver still has a red circle near it
<salty-horse> is there a command line tool for restricted drivers management, so I could see any errors that pop up?
<tgm4883_laptop> slangasek, can mythbuntu get a 20-sep-2008 daily alt build
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-21
<slangasek> tgm4883_laptop: only if the mythbuntu team tell me that they're abandoning hope of using 20080918 as alpha-6
<tgm4883_laptop> slangasek, superm1 told me that he pushed the fix after that build
<slangasek> "the fix"?
<slangasek> oh, we didn't get a rebuild that picked up the metapackage update, right :/
<slangasek> grumble, meant to do that Thursday after it published
<slangasek> ok, rebuilding
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, I thought superm1 had told you about all that
<slangasek> he had told me that a respin was needed; I didn't rememebr until our conversation just now that it hadn't happened as planned
<slangasek> anyway, available now
<tgm4883_laptop> awesome, thanks slangasek
<charlie-tca> Hello, all. I need to know if the Testing Day is still on for September 22?
<charlie-tca> I'm trying to get as many Xubuntu testers involved as possible
<charlie-tca> Anybody there?
<ubuntu_> hi, i have a thinkpad z61t and my volume buttons do not work with intrepid, what should i do?
<Br0> Greetings
<Br0> Wondering if any of you fine gents could show me where to find the A6 iso
<charlie-tca> ubuntu_: I think you could try the specific os channel; #ubuntu, #xubuntu, #kubuntu
<stgraber> Br0: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/alpha-6/ ?
<Br0> Much obliged sir
<Br0> how It escaped me, I do not know
<Br0> It would be very terrible if the internet were to just somehow stop functioning entirely
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-14
<davmor2> cgregan: you in the uk or something?
<cgregan> davmor2: Taipei
<cgregan> davmor2: I was in the UK last week....but for vacation
<davmor2> cgregan: liar it wasn't a vacation it was an excuse for your wife to shoe shop wasn't it ;)
<cgregan> davmor2: how did you know! She came back with a pair
<davmor2> cgregan: Oxford when you needed a morning off to go shoe shopping :D
<cgregan> davmor2: yeah....that was more for me (don't tell anyone outside of the 41 here), but if I came back with new shoes and none for her....I would have been in BIG trouble
<davmor2> :D
<new12> hola
<jtholmes> davmor2 long time not talk  alpha 5  Kubuntu & Ubuntu live cd's will not boot squashfs halts and casper prints message and you get dumped to login prompt any ideas tried two diff burners and 3 diff machines all i386 flavors?
<jtholmes> i have casper msg text avail
<davmor2> jtholmes: dude.  Bad news no idea what your on about all the iso's have worked fine for me in alpha5
<davmor2> cr3, fader_: Morning all the live cd's a broke
<fader_> davmor2: Good news!
<davmor2> fader_: halved your tests or you ;)
<fader_> :)
<fader_> davmor2: You're like a ray of sunshine with my morning coffee ;)  How about tomorrow you greet me with something like "Hello, fader!  Your parents secretly hate you and your religion is demonstrably false!"
<fader_> :P
<cr3> davmor2: I'm about to run the alternate on laptops
<fader_> cr3: Speaking of running the alternate, did you have any luck with  200908-3477 or 200905-2911?  I think they're the only two laptops/netbooks we have in the system that we don't have results for now
<cr3> fader_: the 2911 is still returning grub error 15, I want to give the alternate a try just to make sure it wasn't an installation problem
<fader_> cr3: Roger, thanks
<davmor2> jtholmes: is this on today's iso's rather than alpha 5's
<jtholmes> davmor2, i am just about to check ubuntu desktop for 9/14 just downloaded it and it is burning so i will let you know
<davmor2> jtholmes: wouldn't bother with todays desktops they're broken
<jtholmes> davmor2, in what way?
<davmor2> jtholmes: cd gets ejected 2/3's of the way through the cd startup to live desktop
<jtholmes> davmor2, exactly the problems i had on 9/12 and 9/13  iso's  exactly!!
<jtholmes> i thought i was going crazy
<davmor2> jtholmes: ah well those aren't alpha 5's which is what was throwing me :)
<jtholmes> oh i see ok
<Form0_> Good thing there's still couple of weeks to october :)
<jtholmes> ok i will try other iso  the alt's worked fine havent done the server yet thx
<davmor2> fader_: I don't know I save you the effort of running failed tests and that's the gratitude I get ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Aww, don't be like that.  You know you're like my brother from another mother. :)
<davmor2> fader_: isn't that like a cousin twice removed or something?
<fader_> Heh, I have some cousins I'd like removed.
<davmor2> fader_: just point them to the log of this channel I don't think you'll hear from them again :D
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> cr3, fader_ jtholmes: alternate ubuntu is broken too :(
<fader_> Yeesh
<cr3> davmor2: fortunately, I still happen to have 20090913
<davmor2> I'll tip toe off and break the news to cjwatson and then run away
<fader_> davmor2: Wear armour.
<davmor2> fader_: cjwatson's alright.  especially when it's already known :)
<fader_> :)
<jtholmes> davmor2, thanks wont bother today other than server
<jtholmes> cr3 my 9/12 and 9/13 had the problem also
<peol> Anyone else experiencing broken nvidia in a up-to-date karmic dist? Mine just broke... After the NVidia splash screen the screen just gets black and I can't do anything (not even CTRL+ALT+F1), the Xorg.0.log is just garbled with kernel stuff
<mikefletcher> peol: Ask in the ubuntu+1 channel.  You might get a better response there.
<peol> mikefletcher: Alright, thought this was the karmic channel, thanks :)
<davmor2> :( just saw the 20090914.1 build and thought yay to find out it hadn't built and is infact still 20090914 :(((((((
<darknico> Hello,
<darknico> I've started testing Karmic Koala today ... and I'm stuck on a question since few hours
<darknico> about grub2 (1.97) and password protection
<darknico> I see a password command while being in grub2 "shell", but I cannot find the syntax for /etc/default/grub
<darknico> like password --md5 123456899   for grub1
<darknico> ok thanx for answer, not implemented yet
<davmor2> Okay that was cool who psychically answered the guys question?
<davmor3> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> davmor3 pong
<fader|away> davmor2: Talking to yourself again?
<davmor2> fader|away: well your not here so how would you know :P
<fader|away> davmor2: Shh, don't blow my cover
<davmor2> final got cd's and I found 4 bugs already :(
<fader|away> :(
<davmor2> 5
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-15
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2!
<Form0_> morning
<davmor2> ara: how goes mago?
<ara> davmor2, it is going great! I am so happy to see new contributors almost every week
<davmor2> cool :)
<davmor3> hello
<davmor2> hello davmor3
<jtholmes> davmor2 morning kubuntu 9.10 partman crashing is this a known bug?
<davmor2> jtholmes: too busy looking at ubuntu at the moment have a word on #kubuntu-devel
<jtholmes> ok will do
<TheSteve0> is there a workaround for a lack of window manager on the nightlies of karmic?
<TheSteve0> where would I check
<davmor2> TheSteve0: what do you mean by lack of window manager?
<TheSteve0> davmor2: there is no "decoration" around the windows - resize buttons or close (the x button), no title bar, no resizing in the corners. If I go to preferences -> windows I get - Window manager "unknown" has not registered a configuration tool
<davmor2> TheSteve0: try checking if compiz and extras is installs.  There was an issue with compiz
<TheSteve0> alright - I am rebooting right now after updates
<TheSteve0> davmor2: it is if they are installed not just enabled - right?
<davmor2> TheSteve0: yes installed
<TheSteve0> davmor2: k, will do
<TheSteve0> brb
<jtholmes> davmor2, the testing page says we are not testing, I am testing where do i put my test results
<davmor2> jtholmes: your not test final images for release yet
<jtholmes> ok
<davmor2> the ones that appear on there are for testing for the release.
<davmor2> just log the bugs you come across
<jtholmes> yes have been doing that found few
<jtholmes> a few
<davmor2> jtholmes: join the club :(
<TheSteve0> grub is still having problems after tonights updates
<jtholmes> u kno i wonder who i would talk to about making a framework for ubiquity and having plugins to perform the main actions, something like opensync seems we go thru the same exercises with partman etc. every release and i wonder if there is a better solution
<jtholmes> not that i am critizing but just wonder if there is a better way to eliminate some persistant problems
<TheSteve0> davmor2: no luck
<TheSteve0> force removed all of compiz and then rebooted
<TheSteve0> still no love
<ara> TheSteve0, what video card are you using?
<TheSteve0> I wonder if I have to reset my window manager
<TheSteve0> ara - intel
<TheSteve0> but it was working fine just a few days ago
<davmor2> TheSteve0: it sound to me like something got screwed while you've been updating.  if you have an up-to-date live cd try booting from that and let us know if you still have issues then
<TheSteve0> davmor2: ok
<TheSteve0> I will download the nightly
 * fader_ keeps forgetting to change his nick.
<davmor2> I was about to say nice of you to join us ;) /me runs
<fader_> :P
<fader_> I wondered why I hadn't gotten my daily dose of abuse yet ;)
<TheSteve0> davmor2: fixed it
<TheSteve0> had to delete .config, .gconfd and .gconf and reboot
<davmor2> fader_: Morning by the way cd's work oem doesn't bug 429994
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429994 in ubiquity "oem enduser setup pops up a crash window" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429994
<fader_> Ahh, there it is :)
<davmor2> fader_: just to make it feel like a work day ;)
<davmor2> TheSteve0: cool I figured right I'm getting good at this guessing issues :)
<TheSteve0> no more compiz for me until release ;)
<TheSteve0> davmor2: thx for your help
<davmor2> TheSteve0: it's the back end of last week where it got broken
<TheSteve0> sounds about right
<TheSteve0> I will wait a little while longer and then restest
<davmor2> TheSteve0: alpha 6 would be a good time honest /me runs and ducks behind the couch
<TheSteve0> davmor2: yeah - sounds about right
<TheSteve0> problem is that I am not very helpful as most ppl find the bugs before me
<davmor2> TheSteve0: every little helps even if your just confirming that a bug exists
<TheSteve0> alright - will do
<TheSteve0> running karmic on my "home" laptop
<davmor2> that means it is effecting more than one person etc
<TheSteve0> jaunty is on my work desktop and depending on the stability of 6 maybe on my work laptop
<TheSteve0> loving the speed and having the updated applications
<davmor2> TheSteve0: work laptop I would leave until release it's too important to screw with or have die etc
<TheSteve0> davmor2: have you no sense of adventure ;)
<TheSteve0> davmor2: alright then maybe I will hold out for the Rc
<TheSteve0> they are usually really tight
<TheSteve0> testing abobe AIR now
<TheSteve0> AIR seems to be working fine - at least tweetdeck
<davmor2> ogasawara: you around?
<ogasawara> davmor2: what's up
<davmor2> ogasawara: I think I got bug 422536 but as far as I can tell it's only kicked in once I enabled the nvidia driver
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 422536 in linux "6.073813] EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422536
<davmor2> ogasawara: Also this didn't show up before today due to broken cd's etc but definitely wasn't in place in alpha 5
<ogasawara> davmor2: if you disable the nvidia driver it goes away?
<davmor2> I'll have a look for you 2 ticks
<davmor2> ogasawara: no still there after give me a minute though I'm running through some install tests so it won't be long before there is a fresh install.  Also I've noticed that once I installed the nvidia drivers the system is running a double speed I'm wondering if that might also be related.
<plars> anyone know of a way to supress the spam-fest from ldtp?
<davmor2> plars: threaten it with a big gun
<plars> the AT-SPI errors, unknown CORBA exceptions, assertion failed messages, etc that seem to happen even when things are going well?
<fader_> plars: I guess you've already looked for a '--shut-up-unless-its-important' switch?
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> :D
<plars> fader_: *sigh* can't they make it something more obvious? like -f 4.1 -j --mupvbjx 17
<fader_> plars: That only works if you have the $DOGBOWL_KEY environment variable set to "62xI"
<plars> HA
<davmor2> ogasawara: No the kernel ooops still shows up it is just slower at doing so
<davmor2> sorry on a fresh install
<ogasawara> davmor2: ok thanks, can you add your kernel info to that bug
<davmor2> ogasawara: sure anything else you need?
<ogasawara> davmor2: not at the moment, but I may call on you for some testing later on
<ogasawara> davmor2: since you're able to reproduce
<davmor2> ogasawara: No probs if you need ssh access to that can be arranged
<davmor2> ogasawara: I've added uname.txt with just a simple uname -a and then apport-collected on it too :)
<ogasawara> davmor2: perfect, thanks
<nagappan> plars, that will go off with ldtp2
<plars> nagappan: nice! I look forward to it :)
<nagappan> plars, sure :)
<jcastro> davmor2: do you mind if I put the Application/System Testing bit before the ISO testing for the global jam? And then switch it back to the proper order after?
<jcastro> davmor2: On this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing
<davmor2> jcastro: you can put it any order you want it :)
<jcastro> \o/
<davmor2> cr3: I snook in checkbox for on that page too ;)
<cr3> davmor2: thanks, but I don't see it. searching for "checkbox" doesn't return anything on that page
<davmor2> cr3: It's not called checkbox in the menu entry though is it ;)
<davmor2> cr3: look for application/system testing
<cr3> davmor2: ah, you rock! I like the screenshots
<davmor2> cr3: That's cause I rock :D
<davmor2> </modesty>
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: are you getting any issues with bug 422536 on 64bit?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 422536 in linux "6.073813] EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422536
<fader_> davmor2: No, I haven't seen anything like that
<davmor2> fader_: I'm getting it everytime on my nvidia box
<cr3> davmor2: haven't noticed
<fader_> davmor2: Ah, I don't have nvidia here
<davmor2> I'm going to try it on my intel box shortly and see if I get it there too, But I didn't have any issues in a5 or last week when the iso's worked
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, I haven't seen anything like that.  And if you manage to telepathically make my machine unstable we're going to have words :)
 * davmor2 concentrates really hard
<davmor2> fader_: is it broken yet?
<fader_> davmor2: I can't tell you; I'm too busy trying to extinguish the flames that suddenly shot out of it.
<davmor2> Yay telepatheticness works :)
<davmor3> hey
<davmor2> davmor3: hello
<davidt> So, I just upgraded some packages on my karmic system, and now it doesn't boot and I don't see a way to get to a shell (anymore)
<davidt> is there a way to fix this without a CD?
<davmor2> davidt: just hit the esc repeatedly once the system boots the grub menu is there it just has no counter anymore
<davidt> no luck. It immediatly jumps to the ubuntu logo with a slider bouncing back and forth
<davidt> might it be auto-checking the fs and not printing anything?
<davidt> if I ctrl+alt+delete it momentarily drops to a root shell and prints a whole bunch of errors about mountall-shell CONT
<fader_> davmor2, davidt: I believe they changed it to look for a held-down key
<fader_> (shift?  Maybe control?)
<davmor2> davidt: there you go
<fader_> i.e. hold down shift as the POST finishes before grub2 loads
<davidt> aha, there we go
<davidt> okay, I've made a little progress
<davidt> now it runs /scripts/local-bottom and /scripts/init-bottom and then stops
<davidt> no shell
<davidt> (this is in recovery-mode)
<fader_> davidt: I know there are some major issues with karmic today, so you may be stuck :(
<davmor2> fader_: today?
<fader_> davmor2: It's present imperfect; not 'only today', but 'affecting it today' :P
<davmor2> :D oh hark at the English teacher
<fader_> davidt: The topic for #ubuntu+1 is "Neither karmic nor the buildds are in a working state right now.  This is being worked on.  Please check the topic for more updates", so I'd say you're unlikely to get very far at the moment :/
<fader_> davmor2: Three years of Latin and English teachers for a mother and grandmother will do that to you. :P
<davidt> okay, well, I sure would like to use this machine. I'll keep poking at it :(
<davmor2> fader_: I got the today bit ;)
<fader_> davidt: Good luck. :(
<jtholmes> fader_ given the ubuntu+1 topic, should I stop all my testing of current builds?
<jtholmes> i can get them to work with some trickery
<fader_> jtholmes: if you are able to get something working it might still be worthwhile to keep going and see what else is broken :)
<hjmf> I've the same issue, I'm stuck at init-bottom :-)
<jtholmes> that was my plan thx
<davmor2> fader_: I'm up to 20 now :(
<fader_> davmor2: Is that the number of cigarettes you've smoked since starting testing?
<fader_> :P
<davmor2> fader_: if I smoked then yesterday and today I'd of kill myself with the nicotine :P
<jtholmes> the smoke from my cpu's are what killing me karmic is smokin' them bad
<jtholmes> davmor2, with the not so cheery news on ubuntu+1 I wonder if cjwatson is tearing his hair out
<davmor2> I think you'll find everyone is
<jtholmes> davmor2, I feel for them it is no fun so close to release
<davmor2> hey the longer this goes on the worse it is for us testing it we get less time :(
<jtholmes> yes, I felt there was a bit of a problem when the dailys on 9/12, 13, and 14 had problems, yuck
<davmor2> jtholmes: that's nothing it's when they find out on the day of release that there is an issue that effects every install and it all needs retesting only nearly everyone has stopped and gone off for the release parties because it was finished testing the day before :)
<jtholmes> davmor2, ok that really sounds like great fun, when was the last time that happened?
<davmor2> hardy
<jtholmes> davmor2, yes, once they go off to the release party's and get a little Long Island Tea, then forget about being able to test anything
<davmor2> jtholmes: it was only a little issue the entire system was set to be world writeable
<jtholmes> davmor2, just a little issue :)
<davmor2> jtholmes: what makes it worse was it was only found out by accident :(
<jtholmes> davmor2, say didn't you get some super quad 28,000 core machine a while back
<davmor2> no just a dual core
<jtholmes> davmor2, but quad processors each being dual core?
<davmor2> jtholmes: testing specs are at http://www.davmor2.co.uk/pc-specs
<jtholmes> aha, thx I am looking at getting a 64bit machine soon
<davmor2> jtholmes: if you can afford it try and go for the intel core duo up you get to double you cores because of ht
<jtholmes> davmor2, yes, I havent priced them lately I have a friend in business i buy most of mine from he is fair and if i have problems they get solved
<davmor2> yes I got some thing similar
<jtholmes> davmor2, looking over your specs, nice machine
<davmor2> which one
<jtholmes> the last one main
<davmor2> That my jaunty pc.  I always keep main back a release for such issues as everything's just died on us now nothing works :)
<jtholmes> davmor2, me too, I never run my ops on the latest release too much possibility of having problems
<jtholmes> my laptop is actually back at 8.10
<jtholmes> davmor2, btw what function puts out that html display of you machine's specs
<jtholmes> lshw
<jtholmes> lshw?
<davmor2> sudo lshw -html > name.html
<jtholmes> aha
<jtholmes> woo hoo they finally fixed save session for kubuntu 9.10 that was hosed for the last three releases thanks Kubuntu folks, nice job really helps
<jtholmes> davmor2, is there really a davmor3 or is that you masquerading? i see them come on now and then
<davmor2> jtholmes: I have 2 fulltime nicks so I can test irc when there is no-one else around :)
<davmor2> it's just quicker :)
<jtholmes> davmor2, interesting :) i often wondered about that
<davmor2> well when your testing it's useful to see that A/ your message actually got to the room and B/ that pinging etc works and that highlighting etc changes accordingly
<davmor2> so davmor2 is my main box and davmor3 is any test box I'm on
<jtholmes> good info, i have two nicks also, jtisme and jtholmes but never thought of those tests will tuck that info back for future use
<jtholmes> good ideas
<jtholmes> well is it dinner time on the East coast of the USA be away for a while you will probably be gone when i get back see you tomorrow
<davmor2> np's
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-16
<ara> davmor2, hello :)
<davmor2> ara: Morning
<ara> davmor2, do you happen to know when are the alpha 6 images starting to appear in the tracker?
<davmor2> ara: now
<ara> davmor2, ok
<ara> davmor2, they are there
<ara> davmor2, I just pressed F5 ;-)
<davmor2> ara: only ubuntu desktop for now
<ara> davmor2, ok
 * ara takes alt i386 full disk
<davmor2> they are slowly trickling through although there will be a massive respin of al the alternatives
<davmor2> ara: ^
<ara> then I'll take the live cd ;-)
<ara> what bug do the alts have?
<davmor2> d-i needs a fix
<davmor2> ara: I'm assuming that slangasek is leaving the alternates on as a smoketest for us ;)
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> d-i doesn't have any particular bug that I know of, it's just getting synced up with the kernel - it probably installs fine
 * ara takes ubuntu desktop i386 full disk
<davmor2> ara: did you get live desktop?
<ara> davmor2, yes, but the installation did not kick off automatically
<davmor2> one up on alternate then :(
<jtholmes> davmor2, what iso's are ready
<davmor2> check the tracker, but alternates don't seem to have a gui at the moment
<jtholmes> davmor2, forgot where tracker is what is url thx
<davmor2> iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<ara> davmor2, no X when finishing the installation
<ara> davmor2, do we have a bug number?
<davmor2> ara: your in console correct?
<ara> davmor2, my what
<davmor2> ara: are you in a terminal?
<ara> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> is so run ps aux | grep dbus
<davmor2> if it isn't running the the bug is 430611
<davmor2> then then even
<ara> ok, it is not running
 * davmor2 quits testing in favour of waiting for some cd's that work :(
 * ara -> lunch
<asac> hi all ... someone here could please verify bug 398205 on jaunty?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398205 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Geolocation via WLAN doesn't seem to work" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398205
<asac> thx!!
<asac> there is a fix in jaunty-proposed that needs a sign off before we can roll out latest ffox 3.5 security updates
<davmor2> fader_: I've been waiting for you
<davmor2> fader_: Morning everything is broken
<davmor2> the end fullstop
<fader_> davmor2: You know, I'm starting to hear 'good morning' when you say that :(
<fader_> davmor2: Ugh, would this be bug 430611?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430611 in dbus "dbus fails to start on clean boot using upstart job" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430611
<davmor2> fader_: yeap
<davmor2> happens on live and alternate too yay
<fader_> Meh, who needs dbus anyway?
<davmor2> fader_: apparently the gui
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> I feel like I should yell at you kids to get off my lawn and tell stories of when I had a stack of floppy disks and took a whole weekend just to get Slackware to give me a shell prompt with no GUI, and I was happy
<davmor2> fader_: I wasn't using Linux back then but I can tell you all about the zx81 where you had to type in basic to get and application if that counts :P
<fader_> davmor2: Oh yeah.  I started life on a TRS-80 with the 16k(!) RAM expansion.
<fader_> davmor2: Is it a safe assumption that the dbus bug is hitting everything?  I can (finally) test some images if there are any that might work.
<davmor2> everything
<davmor2> fader_: apart from live desktop
<fader_> :(
<davmor2> fader_: which is of course how everyone is communicating to fix the dbus issue ;)
<fader_> -server doesn't use dbus at all though, does it?
<fader_> Heh
<davmor2> fader_: try it you could be right :)
<davmor2> but then there is a d-i update to be put in before a6 so they'll need re-spining too soon
<fader_> Gah
 * fader_ stops his download.
<davmor2> fader_: on a plus side pitti is now on the case with my ati bug from a couple of weeks ago :)
<davmor2> but only cause it has happen to him too :)
<fader_> Heh, dragging out the big guns
<fader_> Ahhh, I see.  Here I thought maybe you had some dirt on him or something.
<davmor2> it turns out its compiz which is why everything else installs fine :)
<davmor2> fader_: want to have a laugh download http://www.davmor2.co.uk/speed.avi
<davmor2> tiz quite amuzing seeing a clock go that fast :)
<davmor2> a bit of a concern aswell
<fader_> davmor2: Nice!  You must have a really fast processor.
<fader_> I bet it can finish an infinite loop in less than a minute!
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> one for the kernel team me thinks
<davmor2> it's only happen since yesterday was fine last week
<ara> davmor2, what bug is causing the new update to the debian installer? do you happen to know it?
<davmor2> not a bug.  The kernel has been updated and d-i needs to match it.
<ara> davmor2, ok, thanks
<davmor2> things will work without it but if there is likely to be an re-spin any time soon it just seems pointless.
<fader_> davmor2: Do you know if there is definitely going to be a respin before A6 for -server?
<davmor2> fader_:  across the board (14:14:49) cjwatson: there is no conceivable hope of the current images being alpha 6
<fader_> davmor2: Gotcha.  Thanks.
<fader_> It's gonna be a long evening I think. :)
<davmor2> tomorrow will be fun though right
<fader_> Heheh
<fader_> Tomorrow I get to test bundles of hardware with the real A6 image, so I'll get to do it all over again :)
<ara> This evening looks promising...
<davmor2> ara: you must be looking out the window and not at your computer ;)
<ara> davmor2, I should, if I want to stay sane
<fader_> Heh
<davmor2> ara: your on the testing team for Ubuntu that means you have already forsaken your sanity.  It's a pre-requisite :)
<fader_> davmor2: What makes this really weird is that ara and I don't even exist -- you've been testing for so long that you've gone way around the bend and imagined us.
<davmor2> fader_: I don't believe you and I can't lose the argument if I imagine you as I control what you say HA!
<fader_> :P
<fader_> Just got a notification from the ISO tracker that mythbuntu is up and ready... might as well see if it boots :)
<davmor2> deja vu
<jtatum> ara: is there a testing meeting today? didn't see an email on the list
<ara> jtatum, well, there should be, but nobody added topics to the agenda
<ara> jtatum, if you don't need to discuss anything, maybe we can skip this one
<ara> jtatum, do you think that biweekly is better?
<jtatum> ara: ok :) yes, things seem quiet this past week. skipping sounds fine with me.
<jtatum> ara: hmm... perhaps it would? Do you think it would improve attendance or just make the agenda more substantial?
<ara> jtatum, it might be both... or none, we have always to test things ;-)
<ara> jtatum, I will send an email to the list about it (and announcing the lack of meeting this week)
<jtatum> ara: great :) thank you
<davmor2> ogasawara: morning I found an issue yesterday with the system doubling in speed since the new kernel went in I've video'd it now you can down load it a http://www.davmor2.co.uk/speed.avi  What can I get information wise to make a sensible bug out of it for you guys?
<ogasawara> davmor2: most useful bit will be to narrow down as closely as possible between which two kernels the regression was introduced
<ogasawara> davmor2: if you can let me know the bug # too that'll be good (also tag it regression-potential)
<ogasawara> davmor2: I can then try and see what patches went in and we can try to build some test kernels to bisect further
<davmor2> ogasawara: it didn't happen last week Monday or Tuesday or during alpha 5 testing the week before
<davmor2> ogasawara: once we get working iso's I'll try it again in case it was just one of the many issues currently that was effecting it.
<davmor2> but definitely post alpha 5
<fader_> davmor2: Just to confirm, mythbuntu has the dbus issue :(  No surprise, but still sad.
<ogasawara> davmor2: ok, let me know after the latest batch of testing.  I'll look and see which kernels were in play during Alpha 5.
<davmor2> fader_: I think someone did a respin to get there armel system on the tracker and it wiped out some of the other reports
<fader_> Ah, that would explain it
<fader_> davmor2: Do you know if anyone had reported that the 'Install Mythbuntu' option didn't actually launch Ubiquity but just went to the normal live environment?
<Daviey> erk
<fader_> I don't see it from a cursory search but you're more likely to know offhand
<davmor2> ubuntu alternate was the same my this failed report got knocked off
<davmor2> fader_: ara did it's across the live cds
<davmor2> ara: what was the bug number for that?
<fader_> davmor2: That would explain why I didn't find it, since I was looking for mythbuntu specifically :)
<fader_> Is it even worth linking these bugs against the images on the tracker knowing they're going to be respun anyway?
<davmor2> yes go on be a devil ;)
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> fader_: Bug 430607
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430607 in ubiquity "Selecting "Installing Ubuntu" starts the Live CD, but not Ubiquity (needs conversion to Upstart)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430607
<davmor2> fader_: ^ does that sound familiar
<fader_> davmor2: That's the one
<ara> hey guys, I have been off about 20 minutes, any updates?
<davmor2> ara: everything is still brokne
<davmor2> broken even
<ara> Ubuntu QA meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 2mins
<davmor2> Kubuntu alt images are up
<sivang> anybody had luck using 4500M HD from intel with latest ubuntu stable ?
<sivang> I'm trying to understand if this is a worthwhile purchase
<fader_> sivang: You might have better luck asking in #ubuntu; this channel is mostly devoted to testing updates and the next release
<sivang> ah I see, the folks in ubuntu didn't help so far,
<sivang> besides for referecing me to the hardware testing wiki which those cards are not listed
<sivang> :(
 * davmor2 is testing  kubuntu alt 64, alt 32 and live 32
<fader_> sivang: :(
<fader_> sivang: I'm assuming that's a video card?  If so, I'd imagine it's supported, as Intel's stuff has pretty good support
<davmor2> sivang: try the intel site
<sivang> Right, but there are problematic models as I learend while searching though GMA 500
<davmor2> sivang: http://ubuntologist.blogspot.com/2009/07/my-intel-4500hd-super-video.html
<davmor2> jaunty supports it but it is slowish
<sivang> davmor2: using this instructions I get full speed?
<sivang> or is it still slowish ?
<davmor2> Pass reading it he got better performance But I don't have one so can't tell you
<jtholmes> Persistence on kubuntu is not working I followed the instruction on thishttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence?action=show&redirect=LiveCDPersistence url
<jtholmes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence?action=show&redirect=LiveCDPersistence
<jtholmes> Is there something i am missing casper says it is saving the snapshot but nothing ends up on the USB stick which is ext3 any ideas
<jtholmes> I have tried the USB stick mounted and unmounted and same results
<jtholmes> Persistence is one of the elements of the live cd test procedure
<jtholmes> I see where 3 other folks did not show a problem with the Persistence testing and wonder if i am following the wrong instructions for Persistent option
<davmor2> ogasawara: bug 430940 it's still happening on the fixed images so nothing to do with that :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430940 in linux "On my nvidia box the system is running at double speed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430940
<jtholmes> davmor2, any ideas on my above ^ comments on persistent option
<davmor2> jtholmes: you've setup the usb disk first I'm assuming?
<jtholmes> davmor2, yes per the https i posted above,  it is 4gb and i made it all ext3 fs
<jtholmes> and labeled it  casper-rw
<sbeattie> jtholmes: and you're passing 'persistent' on the boot command line?
<jtholmes> sbeattie, yes  after the '--'  but i always remove  'quiet and splash' so i can see what is going on
<jtholmes> casper usually finds the  Stick but never appears to read it
<davmor2> jtholmes: I should just work at that point.
<davmor2> it even
<jtholmes> davmor2, i am going to try another stick
<davmor2> ogasawara: is there anything else missing from that bug that might be useful to you?
<sbeattie> jtholmes: hrm, watching the boot output on kubuntu-amd64-live with persistent enabled, I got a warning about being unable to find the persistent storage; that's with the 20090916.1 build.
<davmor2> sbeattie: and you wrote a bug immediately right  /me ducks behind the couch
 * sbeattie is waiting for the 20090916.2 builds to finish downloading.
 * davmor2 is just test wubi on it now to see if it is fix-ed
<sbeattie> jtholmes: hrm, okay, I see the same warning with the ubuntu live cd, but I do get a persistent home (fs is labeled with home-rw)
<fader_> Is 20090916.2 the latest and greatest for -studio or is it still needing respun?
<davmor2> fader_: as I understand it kubuntu is safe to test
<fader_> davmor2: Thanks.  I'll see if I can get it slurped down before you crazy kids finish all the test cases ;)
<ogasawara> davmor2: hi, I posted a comment to the bug.  basically I want to start by confirming the 2.6.31-8.28 kernel restores the system to "normal" speed.
<ogasawara> davmor2: there were a few rebases with upstream since that kernel so we'll need to do a few bisects to try to narrow it down
<davmor2> ogasawara: Okay I'm going to need that kinda involvement till after a6 is out of the door.  So can we do it on Friday.
<ogasawara> davmor2: works for me
<davmor2> ogasawara: cool I can spend all day on it then
<sbeattie> jtholmes: were you able to get kubuntu's live cd to accept at all? I'm just stuck sitting at a kdm prompt, and it won't take any input at all.
<jtholmes> sbeattie, yes i did today but yesterday when that happened i opened console (F2) and su'd and killall kdm and then kde came up ok, interesting
<jtholmes> sbeattie, sorry I did not see above posts ^ answered wrong question
<jtholmes> sbeattie, no i did not get any home-rw or anything else I get an error when shutting down ata.1 ... exception ...
<jtholmes> sbeattie, so i dont think that casper is capable of writing to  casper-rw
<sbeattie> I'm not even getting ctl-alt-F2 to give me a tty under kubuntu.
<sbeattie> that's with the 20090916.2 build.
<fader_> davmor2: have you seen bug 430940 only on nvidia systems or is it that you've only tested it on an nvidia system?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430940 in linux "On my nvidia box the system is running at double speed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430940
<jtholmes> sbeattie, i also had that problem at one time then on another boot of live cd i was able to get ctrl+alt +FN and get a console window
<davmor2> fader_: only on the nvidia system
<fader_> Weird
<jtholmes> sbeattie, i have the 20090916 no dots after it that was early AM today
<davmor2> fader_: I know it could be the nvidia gfx card or the amd dual core or .............
<sbeattie> yeah, that appears to be gone from cdimages.
<fader_> davmor2: Does it happen in the live environment as well?
<davmor2> fader_: yeap
<ara> hey guys, which images are safe to test?
<davmor2> ara: kubuntu but not wubi again
<ara> davmor2, all of the ubuntu still broken?
<davmor2> yeap 3 hours-ish
<ara> ok, I will sync kubuntu then, thanks! davmor2
<davmor2> ara np
 * fader_ starts kubuntu amd64 expert
 * fader_ sighs.
<fader_> Right.  The default disk image isn't big enough for that.  Starting again.
<fader_> davmor2: kubuntu alternate seems to be working, huzzah!
<fader_> Well, except that I ran out of space again.  But the install worked. :)
<davmor2> fader_: how much space do you allow?
<davmor2> 512 meg
<fader_> Heh
<davmor2> live is broken
<fader_> I left it at the defaults.  On an 8G drive it allocated 2.2G for / and 4.something for /home :/
<fader_> I was hoping you or someone else with a bigger drive could tell me if it still defaults to something too small
<fader_> I'm going to run through another test case and make sure that it installs correctly, and then maybe report a bug about the partitioner
<davmor2> what about swap
<fader_> It got 1G
<davmor2> 2.2 G is more than enough so it should be fine
<fader_> Hmm, I'll be interested to see the usage from a full install on one partition
<fader_> Doing the encrypted install now
<fader_> Used 2.3G on the install
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-17
<slangasek> any folks around yet to do a liveCD test for me?
<fader_> slangasek: Yo
<slangasek> fader_: hi
<fader_> slangasek: I'm volunteering for a liveCD test :)
<slangasek> fader_: there'll be an ubuntu desktop ISO up for smoke testing in around 15 minutes
<slangasek> fader_: care to give it a spin?
<fader_> slangasek: Sweet.  I'd be happy to.
<fader_> Anything in particular to look out for, other than things like dbus not starting? ;)
<slangasek> (it's not the final one for a6, I'm going to turn around and clobber it with another one that pulls in a ubiquity update right after - but it should fix the general "livefs no worky" bug)
<fader_> h
<fader_> Heh
<slangasek> fader_: daily-live 20090917
<fader_> slangasek: Roger.  I realized I had deleted my local ubuntu-live iso to save space, so once the previous one finishes downloading I'll rsync up to that and kick it off.
<slangasek> ok
<fader_> slangasek: Good news and bad news.  The good news is that the live environment is working :)
<fader_> The bad news is that I always get ubiquity first
<fader_> "try ubuntu" -> ubiquity -> quit -> xsplash -> livecd
<slangasek> fader_: yes, that's the bug being fixed in the next spin :)
<fader_> Ah, gotcha :)
<fader_> slangasek: Should I go ahead and perform an install as well?
<slangasek> fader_: only if you're keen to - I'm not expecting any surprises there, at this point, so the energy would be better spent on the should-be-final images currently in the pipe
<fader_> slangasek: Gotcha.  I'll play with it a bit but not push hard.
 * fader_ starts testing ubuntu-alternate amd64
 * ara takes i386 desktop full disk
<ara> (ubuntu)
<davmor2> Morning all
<sbeattie> heya davmor2
<davmor2> sbeattie: things are working then :)
<sbeattie> yeah, for the most part. I still am unable to get a 32bit kubuntu guest to accept input from a 64bit karmic vbox host... doesn't matter if it's an install or livecd
<ara> morning sbeattie, davmor2
 * ara takes i368 ubuntu desktop auto-resize
 * sbeattie is putzing with a xubuntu live session and trying to reproduce an oddity around alt+cryptolvm
 * davmor2 has to take wife off first and then will blitz everything cause they'll all of finished syncing then :)
 * ara steps out to grab a coffee while auto-resize is working
<ara> hello guys, anybody testing ubuntu?
<ara> (live cd)
<ara> I need to reproduce an issue
<sbeattie> ara: what issue?
<ara> after installation, system starts correctly, but if you click on Reboot, at GDM screen, it has a problem with fsck
<ara> <ara> Hey I got a strange issue on the ubuntu live cd (installation, full disk)
<ara>  It is only in a vbox instance, so I cannot know if it is reproducible in real hw
<ara>  but the issue is pretty bad
<ara>  installation finishes correctly, and I can log without problems
<ara>  but if I click on restart in the GDM screen, it does not restart properly
<ara>  http://imagebin.org/64197
<sbeattie> ara: hunh, I wouldn't have thought you would see that; virtualbox is exporting localtime to the guest, not UTC, but fully booted the  hardware clock gets set correctly... until you reboot in vbox.
<ara> sbeattie, I don't think I followed you
<sbeattie> there used to be an ubuntu specific patch that caused fsck to ignore superblock times in the future, but that got discarded in the jaunty timeframe.
<sbeattie> err, s/jaunty/karmic/
<ara> sbeattie, why it got discarded?
<sbeattie> ara: I think, if you set UTC=no in /etc/default/rcS, you will no longer see that issue; it was happening to me on every shutdown/poweron cycle with virtualbox guests.
<ara> sbeattie, so, it is a virtualbox only issue, isn't it?
<ara> sbeattie, if I had hardware, I would test on hardware ;-)
<sbeattie> ara: yes, at least if it's the same issue I've seen with virtualbox.
<davmor2> ara: superblock at a time in the future
<ara> davmor2, do you get the issue in real hw?
<davmor2> ara: I did last night on oem install
<ara> davmor2, ouch!
<davmor2> I'll look at it on hw in a second now I'm back
<ara> davmor2, ok, thanks
<ara> davmor2, https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix released]
<ara> davmor2, the issue is supposed to be fixed, but if it is not...
<sbeattie> ara: what's odd is that your localtime is ahead of UTC, so the superblock timestamp should be in the past.
 * davmor2 So LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!
<sbeattie> ara: do you see it if you shutdown the vbox guest cleanly and then restart it (not just reboot)?
<ara> sbeattie, no, only rebooting
<sbeattie> so if you reboot again, you see it again?
<ara> sbeattie, yes, every time I reboot
<davmor2> Music meastro
<ara> sbeattie, time is 9:46UTC, which it is false, it was 8:46 at that time
<ara> 9:46UTC is 11:48CEST, and now it is 10:30CEST
<sbeattie> ara: does date on your host return the correct CEST time?
<sbeattie> (host, not the guest)
<ara> sbeattie, yes
<ara> sbeattie, both guest and host return the correct one
 * davmor2 wubi on Ubuntu 64bit this will test it
<davmor2> ara: other thing to try is is reboot say 5 times normally and see if you get the fsck bug then
<ara> davmor2, yes, I get the bug every tiime I reboot
<davmor2> ara: you using vm
<ara> davmor2, yes, vbox
<sbeattie> wacky. you'd expect the superblock to be two hours off, not one.
<davmor2> that could be why
 * davmor2 says a small prayer to the Ubuntu iso god let it work please
<davmor2> damn it so close so far
<davmor2> wubi fails yet again
<davmor2> :(
<davmor2> but at least it installed this time :)
<davmor2> ara: are you working on a live cd install at all?
<ara> davmor2, yes, why?
<davmor2> ara: have you done the install from ubuntu test yet?
<davmor2> install ubuntu even
<ara> full disk
<ara> davmor2,
<ara> davmor2, I am trying to do now the auto-resize
<ara> davmor2, but I am getting an error, can you try something for me?
<ara> davmor2, it won't take long :)
<davmor2> ara: does it say it can't partition it due to an fsck error by any chance :)
<davmor2> ara go on
<ara> davmor2, yes, it does. but only auto-resizing from ext3
<ara> so I have hardy on ext3, then I try to auto-resize
<ara> and it fails
<ara> davmor2, what about you?
<davmor2> not tried that but I got it on a resize I did last night
<ara> davmor2, grrr, I get the same thing
<davmor2> but that was on ext4 karmic
<ara> davmor2, did you file anything?
<ara> davmor2, a bug, I mean
<davmor2> ara: No I was looking into it when one of the other installs died :(
<ara> davmor2, OK, can you quickly check that?
<ara> davmor2, if you get that as well, we should be filling a bug and telling slangasek
<davmor2> will do after I see if wubi-r153.exe fixes wubi
<davmor2> tell him and cjwatson anyway I think then we can look into after
<davmor2> I told them about 23:30 last night and everyone had pretty much lost the will to live by then
<ara> :)
<ara> davmor2, if I ctrl+alt+f1 during an ubiquity installation, what's login/password to have a shell?
<ara> davmor2, I just remembered
<ara> davmor2, ubuntu/blank
<ara> davmor2, nevermind
<davmor2> :)
<ara> davmor2, OK, it is the same thing, last check of the system happened in the future, which is not true!!!
<davmor2> yes that's what I had I rebooted into the normal system ran fsck manually and then tried again and it worked if I recall
 * ara still thinks that's not the way it should be ;-)
 * ara reboots, brb
 * ara believes this is not going to be a good idea, but, anyway...
<ara> schwuk, what are you testing now?
<schwuk> i386 auto-resize
<ara> schwuk, same as me, how does it go so far?
<ara> schwuk, did you get an error resizing?
<schwuk> ara: only just booted the virtual machine :)
<ara> schwuk,
<ara> schwuk, ok
<schwuk> ara: then I'm going to do some of the amd64 ones
<ara> schwuk, can you please, stay with the i386 just until the autopart checks the exisiting file system?
<ara> schwuk, to see if you get the error too?
 * ara prepares a usb stick to test on her current machine, just to see if it is reproducible in real hw
 * ara reboots and test on her machine
<davmor2> ara: I'm with you
<davmor2> I don't think it should do that
<natureshadow> hi there
<natureshadow> Is there anybody else who, as of yesterday, cannot update their package lists because the checksums of the main karmic repo are wrong?
<davmor2> no but then I've been installing a fresh by the minute
<natureshadow> In any case, how do I get this problem solved? I already flushed the local package list store with no effect
<schwuk> ara: no obvious errors when re-sizing :)
<ara> schwuk, nice, lucky you ;-)
<natureshadow> I wonder whether Canonical considers it a fun thing breaking my USB hard drive :/ .....
 * ara takes i386 desktop free software only
<davmor2> schwuk: what you re-sizing against?
<ara> schwuk, do you get the different grub2 entries when done?
<davmor2> ara: I did for linux and xp but not vista has this changed for the worst as well?
<ara> well, I tried  for linux, and I only got the first entry, I wanted to retest, but then the resizing issue started to happen...
<schwuk> davmor2: another Karmic install - I'm building a Windows 7 VM to test against
<davmor2> schwuk: did you set utc=no on the karmic install?
<schwuk> davmor2: no
<davmor2> meh so I get on hw ara gets it on vm and you, you jammie git don't get it at all..  Life isn't fair ;)
 * ara -> lunch
 * davmor2 takes kubuntu 
<davmor2> morning fader|away I thought I'd get this over and done with things am still broke :(
 * davmor2 lunch
<fader_> davmor2: :(
<fader_> I'm in the Lexington office today so I'll have access to some real hardware for testing, especially netbooks
<ara> davmor2, are you aware that ogasawara replied to your "double speed" bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430940 in linux "On my nvidia box the system is running at double speed" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<davmor2> ara: yes but I need to get the testing out of the way before I can spend all day playing with kernel images, it's bad enough spending most of it reporting bugs :(
<ara> davmor2, indeed
<davmor2> ara: already arranged to look at it with ogasawara tomorrow as long as the testing doesn't spill over
<ara> davmor2, cool
<schwuk> ara, davmor2: resize isn't working here after all - on a Windows 7 VM, after install there's no windows entry in GRUB
<ara> schwuk, ok, so you got the grub issue as well. schwuk, can you file that as a separate bug, please?
<davmor2> schwuk: same as vista.  Need to get that fixed work on xp but I spend 20 minutes getting up
<schwuk> ara: will do
<schwuk> ara: report against grub or ubiquity?
<ara> schwuk, good question ;-). I would report against ubiquity and let cjwatson reassign if necessary
<davmor2> schwuk: cjwatson will want a new bug for it but if you put in it that it could be similar to bug 430141
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430141 in grub2 "Vista is not showing up in grub2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430141
<davmor2> schwuk: grub2
<ara> davmor2, have you tried kubuntu?
<davmor2> yes running it now
<ara> davmor2, do your shutdown or reboot buttons work?
<davmor2> yeap
<ara> davmor2, mine don't :D
<davmor2> I figured from the question
<fader_> Heh
<ara> davmor2, clever guy :D
<davmor2> I've been called clever before but it was never followed by guy :D
<ara> davmor2, do you know if they are going to respin?
<davmor2> ara: I'm assuming not why?
<davmor2> no body has mentioned it
<ara> davmor2, ok, just wondering
<ara> davmor2, because of the clock issues
<davmor2> it will probably all be errata at this point
<davmor2> ara the clock issue has gone for me now I'm not using the nvidia box
<davmor2> so I'm assuming it was due to the clock going at double time under linux
 * davmor2 moves onto kubuntu alternate
<davmor2> oem is borked
<jcastro> Hi everyone: Feedback on this appreciated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EC2
<davmor2> jcastro: not tested it.  It might be worth running it past the server team
<jcastro> nod
<asac> hi
<davmor2> hello asac
<asac> anyone has hardy or intrepid or jaunty and can check what happens if you run "xdg-open apt:firefox" ;)
<asac> hi davmor2
<davmor2> hahahahahahahahahahahahahah not a prayer today dude
<fraser_m> Is it possible to dualboot Karmic and Jaunty?
<jtholmes> seems like we are going in circles bug in present on the 15th, gone on the 16, back on the 17th yikes!! :(
<jtholmes> in=is
<davmor2> jtholmes: fixing one thing is breaking another.  Really this stuff could of done with going in last week so it could of been tested safely
<jtholmes> yeah wild times this release i know it is putting a strain on the developers and paid testers :(
<jtholmes> and cjwatson is probably not real happy, either ;(
<davmor2> no one is to be honest
<jtholmes> given the odds this has to happen every now and then, and this is now
<davmor2> it's bad that it is this fubar this close to beta.  But then on a plus side it's not beta yet so there is time to tweak stuff.  Not a lot of time but time :)
<fader_> Much better now than, say, RC :)
<davmor2> marjo: what's that bug number that mdz wanted checking I've got clear system now so I can check it
<marjo> davmor2: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/43706
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 43706 in casper "Excessive memory usage on live CD" [Low,Fix released]
<jtholmes> fader_, yes better now
<davmor2> fader_: there still a week then day of release surely is what you meant to say ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Let me borrow that axe ;)
<jtholmes> davmor2, fader_ you two keep me laughing over your antics
<davmor2> fader_: No only room for one insane axe wielding maniac and I got the ticket
<fader_> Oh, I'm not a maniac.  I'm quite sane.
 * fader_ twitches.
 * davmor2 no I'm not killing fader_ he's my friend,  shut up, get out of my head, NO! I'm not listening
<fader_> davmor2: Oh man, you hear those voices too?  They must be extra loud today.
<davmor2> who said that you apologise now, go on say sorry
<davmor2> hey fader_ how the mad world for machine testing?
<fader_> davmor2: It's looking pretty decent overall.  A couple of netbooks don't seem to want to record from their internal mics, but other than that life is good
<fader_> Well, at least for the hardware I can find.  Tracking down what needs tested is a full-time job itself :/
 * fader_ is going to superglue all the hardware to heavy blocks so it can't move far or fast.
<davmor2> fader_: don't do it you know the voices will make you drop them out the window for the butter up/down test
<fader_> Ubuntu Karmic Koala: Now 70% more likely to land butter-side up!
<davmor2> :)
<fader_> My ride's leaving the office... afk for a while.  davmor2, do you guys need me to help hit up the mythbuntu tests when I get home?
<davmor2> can do more the merrier
<fader_> Roger... I'll watch some TV^W^W^Wdo some tests soon then.
<davmor2> night night all
 * fader|away is back on the air.
<fader_> Grabbing amd64 mythbuntu image to start testing
<Daviey> fader_: great, thanks
<fader_> Daviey: How did the i386 images look?  Anything I should look out for?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-18
<fader_> Hmm, looks like my mythbackend schema is too old to connect to with the live image's frontend :(
<fader_> Is the 'persistent' part of the live test case applicable to mythbuntu?
<Daviey> fader|away: that is known, but not a show stopper as you'll see it sanely handle it. :)
<Daviey> thanks.
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> hey davmor2
<davmor2> hi ara
 * ara is feeling tired... TGIF
 * davmor2 Awww hugs ara and hands her a huge cup of coffee
 * ara hugs davmor2 back :)
<davmor2> ara: these 71 hour weeks do take a toll ;)
<ara> davmor2, indeed :)
<fader_> Howdy y'all
<Form0_> ohh, managed to boot to kde
<davmor2> fader_: morning dude
<davmor2> cr3: how's things there
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<cr3> davmor2: I got a bunch of test results from yesterday, working on a couple more machines this morning
<fader_> davmor2: I have a question for you -- is the live CD test for mythbuntu accurate?  I could not get the 'persistent' test case to work
<davmor2> fader_: no bad news to day it's friday ;)
<fader_> davmor2: I don't trust you :P
<cr3> davmor2: apart from a few known problems reported by apport, my only real problem is with the aspire one
<davmor2> cr3: AAO what's up?
<cr3> fader_: do you happen to be in lexington today?
<cr3> davmor2: see bug #432497, I suspect it might be a problem with the hard drive
<davmor2> fader_: did you know there is a bug about that ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432497 in checkbox "Installing Karmic 20090917 on Acer Aspire One freezes on detecting filesystems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432497
<fader_> cr3: I do... trying to track down some hardware that pgraner says is here but nobody else has ever heard of :(
<fader_> davmor2: No, I didn't... but I also didn't look for one as my brain was fried and I could barely read at that point ;)
<cr3> fader_: if I take responsibility for tracking hardware, I'll ask to expense a whip
<fader_> cr3: I'm going to borrow davmor2's axe
<davmor2> fader_: iirc it's a kubuntu bug but it will be the same thing I think jtholmes filed it
<fader_> davmor2: Okay, cool... I'll try to find that one and keep an eye on it.  I'm glad there's a bug filed though as I don't want to have to go reproduce it now to file one :)
<davmor2> my axe, mine, i tell you muhahahahahahaha
 * fader_ imagines davmor2 as a bearded dwarf.
<davmor2> Too tall for a dwarf think VIKING :)
<davmor2> Right kernel buggin' music search
<cr3> davmor2: techno viking even!
<davmor2> cr3: don't they make memory?
<fader_> I bet techno vikings terrorize the skies in their longjets.
<davmor2> ogasawara: Okay 64 bit system on faulty nvidia box is up.  next installing the older kernel.  leann is there a magic way of doing this and getting it to show up in grub2?  goes off to google at the same time
<ogasawara> davmor2: hrm, it's not listed?
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/430141
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430141 in grub2 "No second OS is shown up in grub2" [High,New]
<davmor2> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430940 in linux "On my nvidia box the system is running at double speed" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<davmor2> even
<davmor2> ogasawara: is it just a case of going through and installing all the bits or can I sign into the ppa and grab it that way?
<ogasawara> davmor2: unfortuantely I think you'll have to install manually
<davmor2> no probs
<davmor2> ogasawara: meh linux-headers-2.6.31-8-generic_2.6.31-8.28_amd64.deb doesn't install depends on linux-headers-2.6.31-8
<ogasawara> davmor2: hrmph, can you try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc8/ instead?
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: mine is an AA0 110 with the ssd drive I can test after but one issue at a time guys
<fader_> o_O
<cr3> davmor2: cool, I'm getting ata errors, so this might be different with your ssd drive
<fader_> cr3: Have you decided whether it's a hardware issue or not?
<fader_> Because the hdd and ssd should have the same interface... if it's a software problem I'd expect to see it on both
<cr3> fader_: I'm still not sure
<fader_> Gotcha... useful test then :)
<davmor2> ogasawara: Meh not working.  I've burnt a jaunty cd and it's showing up on that to.  So for now leave the bug open I'm going the strip down the box and see if there is a HW fault.  Then I'll try again
<ogasawara> davmor2: odd, ok keep me posted.
<davmor2> if it works then All is well and I'll close the bug
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: I'm assuming that this is UNR your running ?
<davmor2> fader_ cr3: right UNR installing (hopefully) I'll get back to you in a bit.
<cr3> davmor2: I suspect it won't make much difference in this particular case
<davmor2> 51% installed now so no looking back :)
<davmor2> 65%
<fader_> davmor2: No!!!1!one  It's a trap!  If you use UNR, then existence is meaningless!
<fader_> It's the heeeestory eraser button, you fool!
<davmor2> 94% :P
<davmor2> song: it's the end of the world as we know just dropped into my head :)
<fader_> Darn, it doesn't look like YouTube has a clip of the Ren & Stimpy with the history eraser button :(
<fader_> (The shiny, candy-like button!)
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: looks like it's a HDD only issue guys. booted up everything seem fine here
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: any logs worth looking at to double check?
<cr3> fader_: whatever you do, don't touch that button
<cr3> davmor2: nah, I think I'll wait for some kernel folks to confirm whether it's a hardware problem or compatibility problem
<fader_> The beautiful, shiny button?  The jolly, candy-like button?
<fader_> Can he resist?
<cr3> Will he hold out?
<cr3> Can he hold out?
 * cr3 steps out for lunch before fader erradicates history at the mere push of a button
<davmor2> damn pressed the fscking thing
<davmor2> who are you guys and what are you doing on my whatsit
<jtholmes> davmor2, do the daylies created on sat and sun have as much input and changes as those spun on mon thru fri
<jtholmes> or are they just copies of fri night and just respun
<sbeattie> jtholmes: they're built based on the current state of the archive, but the archive probably does change less over the weekend.
<jtholmes> sbeattie, that is what i thought since few folks would desire to work  7 days a week thx for the info
<jtholmes> sbeattie, while we are on the subject do you kno why kubuntu desktop was not spun for today 9/18   16.2 and 17 are there but 9/18
<sbeattie> I suspect the automated build cronjobs were disabled for alpha 6, and will be renabled soon.
<sbeattie> (but that's purely a guess)
<jtholmes> ok thx sounds right
<davmor2> sbeattie: normally restarted for monday.  But might be a bit earlier this time to get some more of the fixes in place
<sbeattie> yeah, there's a cryptsetup fix that would be handy to get into isos real soon now.
<davmor2> and a wubi, grub2, nfs and .......
 * sbeattie grins
<jtholmes> davmor2, the initrd on the livecd is initrd.lz  can you tell me what compressor function is used to produce a suffix of  .lz
<sbeattie> lzma
<jtholmes> sbeattie, ok that was my guess thx
<sbeattie> Oh, hawt: "Estimated build start:	in 9 hours"
<davmor2> sbeattie: What?
<sbeattie> davmor2: oh, just trying to build a zsync backport in my ppa, and checking out how long before it'll get built.
<davmor2> cd builds must be on to day then ;)
<sbeattie> davmor2: BTW, do you see zsync segfaults when downloading the dvds on hardy - jaunty?
<davmor2> sbeattie: just mailed you my cronjob read out
<sbeattie> davmor2: kewl, thanks.
<davmor2> sbeattie: no probs
<davmor2> sbeattie: I have noticed a number of rcksums appearing
<davmor2> in iso
<sbeattie> hrm, yeah.
<davmor2> I've got 9 now
<sbeattie> you can kill them.
<sbeattie> they're tmp files created by zsync.
<davmor2> I just delete them off every now and then
<sbeattie> and, yep, it's segv'ing for you.
<davmor2> sbeattie: that would be bad if I gave a damn about testing the dvd's but they take far too long ;)
<sbeattie> bah, I need to trap for errors when that happens, and move zsync's partial download over so that rsync can make use of it.
<sbeattie> davmor2: my bandwidth is so limited that I can't keep the dvd isos up-to-date.
<davmor2> sbeattie: is all of hardy now zsyncing then I thought it was all rsynced any way?
<davmor2> sbeattie: wounder how come?
<davmor2> sbeattie: oh don't worry I forgot your in America land of the free and slowband ;)
<sbeattie> davmor2: hardy is not zsync'ing, correct, though I need to verify some behaviors around that situation as well.
<davmor2> sbeattie: what do you need dude?
<sbeattie> davmor2: well, I *could* have faster bandwidth, but then I wouldn't be allowed to host servers and whatnot.
<davmor2> ec2 it's all about the cloud ;)
<jtholmes>  davmor2 you also forgot that we are no longer the land of the free, the govt want to take over the running or our lives :(
<fader_> sbeattie: What are you hosting that you couldn't host on a faster connection?
<davmor2> jtholmes: been like that here for years you get used to it honest,  shhh they told me to say that it suck run, get out while you can ;)
<jtholmes> we are going down fighting but the folks we elected in Washington have their own agenda and call us a bunch or radicals that want to bring the govt down
<sbeattie> fader_: I host my own email/web blah on a static ip dsl line; switching to faster here means jumping to cabal^H^Hle, which gets mail blocked for sure, and likely web as well.
<fader_> sbeattie: Ah, yeah... I thought everybody gave up hosting their own mail once all the big ISPs started blacklisting anything coming from a consumer ISP
<fader_> though for the web port 8080 is open everywhere ;)
<fader_> sbeattie: Or you could get a host in a DC somewhere and upgrade at home and have the best of both worlds ;)
<davmor2> ogasawara: Okay that's weird I got an onboard nvidia gfx card on the box that is playing up.  So I removed the nvidia gfx card and the speed up problem has gone away.
<sbeattie> fader_: there's also the fact that I'm a cheapskate. :-)
<fader_> Hehe touche.
<davmor2> sbeattie: Why would you lose the ability to host a server if you take the other route?
<davmor2> ogasawara: I should say I removed the removable pci express gfx card and the problem went away.
<davmor2> I'm going to assume there fore that it is an issue with the pci express bus for now and have a hunt online see if there is a bios upgrade
<fader_> davmor2: Not sure how it is in the UK, but in the US most ISPs are divided up something like $50/month for a 'home' plan with port 80 and 25 blocked, or $200/month for a 'small business' plan at half the speed but with a static IP and no ports blocked
<jtholmes> fader_, i pay about $40 mo. for static AT&T and no ports blocked  about 3mb sec
<jtholmes> in the US
<fader_> jtholmes: Huh, I thought AT&T blocked port 80
<davmor2> fader_: hmmm I pay £35 a month for 20 meg no ports blocked
<jtholmes> fader_, no when you have static ip as far as i know
<fader_> Meh, I'm happy enough with my 25M FiOS line, despite it being like $60/mo
<jtholmes> no=not
 * jpds is thankful that his landlord pays his Internet bill.
<davmor2> fader_: That what I'm paying for mine now.  However I could upgrade to 50meg
<jtholmes> i cant get at&t uverse which is higher speed but not avail in my area yet
<fader_> Last time I was unemployed I realized that I'd prefer to not have hot water over not having interwebs... it was a bit of a creepy realization :)
<davmor2> by the way you could redirect to dnydns and port switch there to lose the 80 25 restriction but shhh I didn't say that ;)
<davmor2> then just use you firewall to port switch back or config your server to a different port.  Come on guys think outside the box ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Meh, port 22 isn't blocked for me, which is all I really need.  I'd rather have my webserver on 8080 anyway, as I get a lot less spam in my httpd logs from script kiddies trying to knock over IIS
<fader_> (as if that were difficult)
<jtholmes> thanks for the port info, i have a hoster for my domain so that is why i dont get involved with that but i have tucked it away for future ref thx
<davmor2> fader_: IIS, did you actually have the nerve to say IIS on an open logged channel, that you use the inferior IIS over Ubuntu server ;)
<jpds> davmor2: He didn't say he was using IIS?
<fader_> davmor2: Whoa, no -- I said that I get a lot of logspam of people blindly looking for IIS servers to zombie
<fader_> Generally anything I hang out on the net is on Linux on PPC, just to make sure that if anybody cracks it, they at least know what they're doing
<davmor2> fader_: I know that but the thought of the look of panic on your face muhahahahaha
<fader_> s/panic/horror and incredulity/
<davmor2> fader_: You might want to use a great little tool called denyhosts if you don't already :)
<fader_> Nah, it's more fun to read the latest reports on SANS and then count the number of attempts on my box :)
<davmor2> fader_: denyhosts emails you to say this twonk failed
<davmor2> and then blocks their ip
<davmor2> which of course would be bad for you being as you would need to get you username and pass right :P
<jtholmes> how could anyone forget their first and last name :)
<davmor2> quick everyone hack John holmes box
<jtholmes> yeah lets get john holmes he is my cousin i am  jt holmes :)
<jtholmes> r u hearing those voices again today!
<jtholmes> i'll bet u sharpened your axe last eve
<jtholmes> fader_, where is this SANS report i would like to c if folks are trying my box
<fader_> jtholmes: SANS is an organization that promotes security and keeps tabs on the net: http://sans.org/
<jtholmes> davmor2, is there a test tracking url for the alpha or just for the dailies
<jtholmes> fader_, thx
<fader_> They're a great resource for security stuff and provide certifications and training classes
<jtholmes> good
<davmor2> tracker is only for releases
<jtholmes> ok
<davmor2> jtholmes: if you want somewhere to log daily reports goto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke
<jtholmes> ok saw that kicked around and wondered what it was used for thx
<davmor2> jtholmes: just don't keep the page open I need it :)
<jtholmes> ok
<davmor2> sbeattie: do you have a raw karmic box available?
<sbeattie> ultimate raw extreme?
<sbeattie> davmor2: if by raw, you mean on raw hardware, yes, I do.
<davmor2> sbeattie: No just a fresh install
<sbeattie> yeah, I do.
<davmor2> sbeattie: can you try the totem youtube plugin.  It pulls in the H.264 codec it needs then say it can't access. If you restart totem and select a clip from youtube then it plays but I get no sound
<davmor2> sbeattie: also try playing the clip from examples and see if totem just greys out after playing it please
<sbeattie> davmor2: which clip from examples?
<davmor2> spirit of ubuntu in the free culture showcase
<davmor2> sbeattie: anything?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-19
<itsbrad212> hey
<itsbrad212> ???
<B3N> hi, can someone help me report bugs for my bluetooth and wireless usb, the usb wireless is a regression from 9.04
<meltemi> Hello. The md5 sums listed in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS don't match those of the files once downloaded.
<meltemi> Is this expected and if not, what should I do about it?
<mikefletcher> meltemi: try to redownload the file.  If it still does not hash the same I suggest avoiding using that particular nightly file.
<meltemi> mikefletcher: Thanks, I've downloaded it twice and it gives me an identical file each time
<mikefletcher> meltemi: try using one from the previous day.  Does it match?  I will give the download a try.
<meltemi> Yeah, I'll get the previous one
<meltemi> I started looking at the checksums because I get I/O errors reported when installing in a virtualbox vm
<mikefletcher> Which file did you download?
<meltemi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<mikefletcher> t, thanks its going to be an hour or so before it finishes downloading here.
<meltemi> I'm very fortunate to live in a place with decent broadband
<meltemi> 10 mins per ISO :D
<meltemi> $ md5sum karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<meltemi> e7f6f5ccfb7b254fb09e68d2d4aaead2  karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<meltemi> That was the one I downloaded from current
<meltemi> getting 20090916 now
<mikefletcher> I noticed this one was built twice (20090917.1) so maybey the first one was broken but current still points to it.
<meltemi> I think current links to 20090917.1 because the contents of MD5SUMS is the same in each of those paths, but 20090917 has different MD5SUMS
<sbeattie> current's SHA256SUMs match.
<meltemi> 20090916's i386 live cd matches the md5sums
<meltemi> I'm just going to run the installer again and see if the I/O error is there
<meltemi> sbeattie: I get e50a1a49835267e833b001c985604545334a42d8ed794ace5a126160ff75939c which isn't what's in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/SHA256SUMS
<mikefletcher> meltemi: I downloaded the file and the md5summ'd exactly to what was in MD5SUMS.
<mikefletcher> meltemi: sha1 summed the same as well
<meltemi> mikefletcher: In that case it must have been a bad download
<meltemi> 20090916 installs ok
<mikefletcher> ok, cool.
<meltemi> odd that it happened twice though
<mikefletcher> Often an ISP will put a hidden cache in front of all of their users.
<meltemi> Yeah, I don't think my ISP transparently proxy though
<mikefletcher> You must be downloading a little too fast :).
<meltemi> haha
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-20
<sheeps1> hi
<sheeps1> I've been using karmic on my netbook and after doing an update last night it doesn't start X, and (afaict) it doesn't think it has wireless lan, even if I knew how to configure it without gui
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-20
<alourie> good morning
<saintdanbert> I'm trying to get suspend-to-ram (SLEEP) or suspend-to-disk or both working on my Lenovo Thinkpad X61-tablet laptop.
<saintdanbert> The box "crashes" when I try.  I'm looking for "how to debug" ideas.
<saintdanbert> Can anyone here steer me in a useful direction?
<saintdanbert> Yes, I'm new to the *-buntu community so I welcome productive steerage(sic) to another
<saintdanbert> IRC.  I've already scanned the ubuntuforum pages without success.
<charlie-tca> oops, missed the two minute timer again...
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-21
<ara> good morning!
<alourie> good morning
<alourie> I have an issue with the Help Center in Maverick. Can anyone verify please?
<jibel> alourie, good morning, do you have a bug number or could you describe the problem ?
<alourie> jibel: yea, I've already got it. It is bug 605577
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 605577 in yelp (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Help contents title bar shows cubes with numbers instead of a proper title (affects: 111) (dups: 59) (heat: 726)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605577
<alourie> so it is verified :-)
<alourie> thanks anyway
<jibel> alourie, np :-)
<alourie> :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-22
<charlie-tca> QA meeting in three minutes in #ubuntu-quality
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-23
<ubuntu-qa-test> sbeattie: oh hai
<sbeattie> ubuntu-qa-test: go away
<ubuntu-qa-test> thanks, I will.
<ara> good morning!
<charlie-tca> ISO testing today; if you select the wrong keyboard layout, you can not go back and select the correct one in the Xubuntu desktop cd
<ara> charlie-tca, have you filed a bug?
<charlie-tca> yes. Also, ev is looking at it
<ara> charlie-tca, OK, thanks
<charlie-tca> bug 646027
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 646027 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard can not be changed in Ubiquity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646027
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-24
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> mvo, morning!
<mvo> hey ara, good morning
<ara> hey mvo, upgrading question: O:-)
<mvo> ara: sure
<ara> mvo, yesterday, I upgraded a mini9 running UNE (i had just installed it, so very clean) to 10.10 (Unity) and it took 6 hours!
<ara> is that normal?
<ara> well, a mini9 does not have a core i7, but still...
<mvo> 6h - woah
<mvo> that is a *long* time
<mvo> ara: most of this time was dpkg running, I assume? not the download?
<ara> yes, and it wasn't downloading time, I promise :-)
<ara> mvo, :D
<ara> mvo, dpkg running
<mvo> I have one atom machine that I can test today and debug
<mvo> ara: how much memory? 1gb I assume?
<ara> yes
<mvo> ssd ? or normal hdd?
<ara> hdd
<mvo> thanks :)
<mvo> that should be enough info so that I can reproduce
<ara> mmm, maybe ssd, let me double check
<ara> mvo, do you want me to file a bug so you can track progress?
<mvo> please
<ara> against update-manager?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> if ssd it would be even more disturbing, but my first guess would be that its hitting swap a lot
<jibel> ara, is it slow if you simply use dpkg ?
<jibel> ara, which type of fs ?
<mvo> good morning jibel
<jibel> good morning mvo ! how are you ?
<ara> jibel, ext4
<mvo> jibel: good, thanks! how are you? crazy amounts of sru? a bit more quiet? I think I got most of software-center ready now, I'm quite happy about that
<jibel> mvo, pitti is busy on other things, so that's rather quiet :-)
<mvo> ara: perfect timming btw, I got a spare notebook hdd just yesterday for this kind of testing
<mvo> jibel: haha :)
<mvo> jibel: excellent, we should keep him busy
<ara> mvo, nice :)
<ara> mvo, it is an SSD
<jibel> ara, that's probably bug 570805
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570805 in dpkg (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "[regression] dpkg's fsync causes massive regression in Ubuntu Server and Alternate installation times (affects: 18) (dups: 1) (heat: 154)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570805
<jibel> ara, but this was fixed by changing to a global sync, so 6h is way too much.
<ara> jibel, yes, but I didn't update Lucid before upgrading
<ara> mvo, bug 646638
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 646638 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrading from UNE 10.04 to 10.10 (Unity) took about 6 hours (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646638
<jibel> ara, oh. what was the version of dpkg before the upgrade ?
<ara> jibel, might be
<ara> jibel, I don't know
<ara> jibel, but it is stocked 10.04.1, so we can see on the release notes
<ara> jibel, if it is previous that one, I will try again
<ara> today updating before
<jibel> ara, it was  dpkg 1.15.5.6ubuntu4
<jibel> ara,  and the fix is in  dpkg 1.15.5.6ubuntu4.1
<jibel> ara, are you able to install 10.04.1, upgrade dpkg to  1.15.5.6ubuntu4.1 or 4.3 and upgrade to maverick ?
<ara> jibel, yes, I will do that today
<jibel> ara, that's weird that 1.15.5.6ubuntu4 was installed with 10.04.1 because 1.15.5.6ubuntu4.1 is on the iso (at least desktop-i386)
<ara> jibel, mvo: I am trying again, but now, I have the latest dpkg (I only updated that package) and it is still  very slow (it says 7 hours remaining...)
<ara> is there any other package I should update?
<jibel> ara, I don't think of any. Can you add the output of dmesg to your report ?
<ara> jibel, sure, one it finishes I will
<ara> (in about 5 hours) :D
<jibel> ara, what's interesting is how the current kernel sees your drive and fs, so save the output before rebooting. You confirm that you use ext4 and not btrfs ?
<ara> ext4
<jibel> ara, so lets wait for 5 hours :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-25
<mendebrock> Hello everybody, I joined the testing team a few days ago. I haven't tested CD images before but will pick one and try to muddle my way through it. Directions/suggestions/pointers welcome.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-19
<xdatap1> jibel, hi
<xdatap1> Question: I'm ISO testing Oneiric Beta2. The wallpaper are still the old one, but the UIFreeze says "the distribution specific artwork". Is this a bug to be open? Is this known?
<xdatap1> *the wallpaperS
<xdatap1> skaet, ^^
<skaet> xdatap1, go ahead an open a bug, and include screen shots.   I need to double check, but I thought the difference was going to be subtle, not dramatic, so it might be ok - however should be double checked not overlooked somehow.
<charlie-tca> skaet: Xubuntu smoketested all their images this weekend
<xdatap1> skaet, I mean the other wallpapers, the photos, not the default. As far I can see the default is updated, but not the other photos
<xdatap1> skaet, I'll open a bug, thanks
<skaet> charlie-tca, Thanks.
<calebH> anybody having issues with Empathy chat not able to spawn more than one chat window?
<calebH> ...I'm running 11.10 and using gnome-shell instead of unity...
<davmor2> calebH: might be a gnome shell issue can you open more than one window of anything?
<calebH> yeah, it's not a problem for any other app
<calebH> and it only happens intermittently
<calebH> at first I thought it was a gnome-shell issue because new windows weren't opening from the gnome-shell notification-daemon / tray area; but whenever empathy gets into this state I won't even be able to spawn new windows for new chats from the main buddy list window of empathy...
<charlie-tca> Problem in Xubuntu desktop image; selecting a keyboard during the install, then selecting another one, done more than once will lock up the installer
<charlie-tca> bug 854198
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 854198 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot change keymap language again after double clicking on a language (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854198
<jibel> charlie-tca, close to bug 841016. did you reproduce ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 841016 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout screen hangs (affects: 1) (heat: 43)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841016
<charlie-tca> I did, I selected several languages, but double-click locked it up completely
<charlie-tca> only way out was power off
<charlie-tca> but I did not hang. I completely froze ubiquity
<jibel> charlie-tca, that's not so easy to reproduce. You first need to unsynchronized keyboard layout and variant then double-click on any entry to proceed to next step. I'll try to define more deterministic steps.
<jibel> I can reproduce on xubuntu, I'll try ubuntu now.
<charlie-tca> Thank you
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-20
<lemelinm> Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui teste Oneiric beta1?
<jibel> ubuntu desktop posted to the tracker, (ku|lu|myth|xu)buntu and ubuntu studio are also there
<paultag> does anyone happen to know where our version of lintian.debian.o is? I can't find it on Launchpad
<paultag> really any lintian reports on the archive
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> good morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> jibel: Thank you very much for doing some of those tests!
<skaet> cloud images have been posted to tracker
<jibel> Daviey, could someone from your team test RAID1 and iSCSI today or tomorrow morning so we don't discover last minute critical issues ? (unless you plan a respin of server images soon of course)
<Daviey> I think there may well be a re-spin.
 * patdk-wk hates respins :(
<Daviey> Didn't we decide to start calling them twirls?
<patdk-wk> test invalidators
<Daviey> patdk-wk: Do you know who is doing manual tests atm?
<patdk-wk> I'm downloading iso's for the esx and iscsi tests
<Daviey> patdk-wk: Rocking!  Will you be at UDS?
<patdk-wk> where is uds?
<cr3> patdk-wk: orlando
<patdk-wk> freaking hell :(
<patdk-wk>  Iwas suppost to be there the week before
<patdk-wk> and we are moving offices that week :(
<patdk-wk> it's going be hell
<patdk-wk> but will be there in november :(
<patdk-wk> so close
<patdk-wk> parents live in orlando
<cr3> patdk-wk: you need to synchronize moving offices with ubuntu releases, much easier that way :)
<cr3> patdk-wk: you could even have similar milestones, beta-move, rc-move, ff-move, etc :)
<patdk-wk> not with my boss :)
<patdk-wk> they signed the paperwork last thursday for the lease
<patdk-wk> they won't let me start on a phone line or internet access till next week
<patdk-wk> we move in nov 1st
<patdk-wk> to me, that is a 3 month project
<patdk-wk> not a 1 month
<cr3> patdk-wk: best of luck to you, moving is always very painful :(
<patdk-wk> well, sounds like they are willing to get all new equipment, so we don't have to *move* critical services too much
<patdk-wk> but no burn-in time for anything :(
<Daviey> patdk-wk: sorry to hear that.. would have liked to buy you a drink. :)
<patdk-wk> I'll make one sometime
<patdk-wk> maybe not till the next lts, but :)
<cr3> hi folks, how would you feel if we had more, much more, conversations about checkbox and the ubuntu-friendly programme in this channel?
<patdk-wk> looks like 10min left on iso downloads
<patdk-wk> iscsi looks broken again :(
<patdk-wk> well, iscsi works, but bringing up networking takes a good 5min, doesn't happen on local install :(
<Daviey> patdk-wk: :/
<Daviey> patdk-wk: Can you raise a bug with as much detail as possible
<patdk-wk> I'll try, it will be later
<patdk-wk> but what should I file against, and what info?
<patdk-wk> everything works, it's just sits there for so long
<Daviey> thanks patdk-wk !
<patdk-wk> I don't file bugs from testing enough to remember :)
<patdk-wk> this is pretty sad, been on this phone call with HP for 3 hours so far, and only managed to get one replacement sas drive
<Daviey> :(
<patdk-wk> gave me lots of time to test :)
<patdk-wk> now onto next HP issue, why does their drive array only give me 240iops and 170MB/sec when it's a raid10 of 60 sas 10k disks
<calebH> so, is 11.10 going to launch with gnome 3.0 instead of 3.2?  and has anyone heard of plans to add 3.2 to the repositories?
<patdk-wk> it's way too late to add 3.2
<calebH>  @patdk-wk: that's what I was just thinking
<calebH> it's too bad too, cuz I'm looking forward to this 3.2 release.  Hopefully there will be a PPA :)
<patdk-wk> oh, it will be in ppa, if it isn't now
<patdk-wk> and I would believe it is now :)
<calebH> oh, that's true - I didn't even think about looking now
<xdatap1> hi guys
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-21
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> Ubuntu Desktop ready for testing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110921.1/
<jibel> good morning charlie-tca
<jibel> gema, ^
<gema> cool, thanks
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20110921/ posted
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20110921.2/ posted
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/20110921.1/ posted
<charlie-tca> syncing now
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20110921.1/ posted
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-preinstalled/20110921/ posted
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20110921.1/ posted
<skaet> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20110921/ posted
<charlie-tca> QA meeting time, #ubuntu-meeting
<skaet> edubuntu dvd posted
<skaet> kubuntu daily-live 20110921.2 posted
<skaet> xubuntu daily-live 20110921.2 posted
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-22
<skaet> ubuntu daily-live 20110921.2 posted
<skaet> correction xubuntu daily-live 20110921.3 was posted.
<charlie-tca> Thank you very much
<skaet> edubuntu dvd 20110922 posted
<skaet> kubuntu dvd 20110922 posted
<charlie-tca> seems the keyboard issue got fixed too, or at least went away
<skaet> :)
<skaet> ubuntu dvd 20110922 posted
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu done except wubi, we can't actually do that one
<charlie-tca> will help run Kubuntu in the morning, if still needed.
<charlie-tca> but, I need to rest again tonight. It has been a long day
<valorie> hello, I'm trying to do the reporting phase of some testing
<valorie> I tested Kubuntu i386 upgrade
<valorie> I see http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/DesktopUpgrade and did the tests, although for Kubuntu, they don't really apply
<valorie> then I went to http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/KubuntuDesktop and did those
<valorie> but where do I report the results?
<jibel> Hey valorie , thanks for testing Kubuntu
<jibel> valorie, you can report the results on the ISO tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<jibel> valorie, if you find bugs, you can report them on Launchpad and add a reference to the bug on the tracker
<valorie> ok
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> with control f, I finally found the upgrade option
<valorie> thanks
<jibel> valorie, yw
<jibel> Daviey, any news on server testing, there are very little results on the tracker.
<jibel> Daviey, good morning :)
<Daviey> jibel: good morning!
<valorie> now to make a USB image that will boot
<Daviey> jibel: many of us have been smoke testing.  Looking through the jenkins tests now
<jibel> Daviey, ok cool. And what about iSCSI ?
<Daviey> jibel: patdk-lap tested that and encountered the udev bug.
<Daviey> jibel: any chance jenkins can have the openid plugin added?
<Daviey> jibel: some of the tests look like a false failure?  I'd quite like to run a fresh set of tests on the failed cases
<jibel> Daviey, sure, I'll ask patrickmw when he's back
<Daviey> cool
<jibel> Daviey, agree, looks like infrastructure failures, I re-ran LAMP on AMD64
<Daviey> cool
<jamespage> jibel, Daviey - looks like the amd64 tests struggled
<jibel> patdk-wk, patdk-lap thanks for testing iscsi, could you update the tracker and link the launchpad bug please ?
<jamespage> the test failures in i386 are standing failures
<jamespage> jibel, Daviey - want me to kickoff that test again?
<jamespage> ah - seems to be running already
<jibel> jamespage, I restarted the failed tests and it passes
<Daviey> jibel: i think jibel did?
<Daviey> err jamespage ^^
<jamespage> won't let me resubmit when its already running aways
<jamespage> nice
<jamespage> looks OK now
<jamespage> but a little worrying
<Daviey> can the other failed ones be retried?
<jibel> jamespage, hggdh caught a failure earlier this week and the filesystem of the VM was read only on boot. We need to clone a failed VM for investigation.
<jibel> Daviey, done.
<Daviey> jibel: hmm, not showing as in progress?
<jamespage> Daviey: the results publish out to the public instances after testing
<jamespage> so no inprogress
<Daviey> ahh, why is that the case?
<jamespage> Daviey: because its a publishing process
<jamespage> Daviey, jibel: postgresql test on amd64 has rebooted with a ro filesystem
<Daviey> gr
<jamespage> I killed that individual test so that the vm lurks around
<jamespage> I have console access to it now
<jamespage> Daviey: I'm sure that its related to the LVM/udev issue we have seen
<jibel> jamespage, what's the LVM issue ? I also have a problem with LVM on alternate amd64 but I'm unable to figure out whats wrong there
<jamespage> jibel: basically you get *some* lvs
<jamespage> but not all -  then everything panics and goes read-only
<jamespage> lemme dig the bug
<jamespage> bug 818177 and bug 801494
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818177 in udev (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "HP DL380G5 root disk mounted read-only on boot and boot fails (affects: 4) (heat: 36)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818177
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801494 in ubuntu "Multi part LVM layout: system fails to boot due to missing volumes (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801494
<jamespage> jibel ^^
<jibel> jamespage, Daviey it seems critical enough to track it in Oneiric.
<jamespage> jibel: agreed
<Daviey> jibel: it's a foundations issue, that is assigned to jhunt, adam_g & hallyn have also been sniffing it.
<jibel> Daviey, it's already assigned, I won't change the assignment, just added it on release-team's radar. Then they'll decide if it must/can be fixed within the next 2 week or postponed to P.
<Daviey> oh, and smb
<Daviey> jibel: I think this is pretty releae crtical :)
<jamespage> jibel, Daviey: that postgresql test case does not boot reliably
<Daviey> jamespage: Hmm..
<Daviey> That surely cannot be related to postgres
<jamespage> no - I think that is perchange
<jamespage> no - I think that is perchance
<jamespage> it just happened to occur on that test
<jamespage> Daviey: ^^
<Daviey> ah thanks jamespage
<jibel> jamespage, is it you who updates EC2 results on the tracker ?
<jamespage> jibel: I do sometimes
<jamespage> smoser and utlemming share the load
<Daviey> as does hggdh
<Daviey> doesn't he?
<Daviey> If only computers had an sort of application interface we cuould programme against to automate some of this stuff.
<jamespage> it would make life alot easier
<Daviey> jamespage: I really hate the idea of screenscraping + mechanize..
<Daviey> jibel: Do you know if someone on QA is driving a blueprint to make the iso tracker suck-less?
<Daviey> for P-Series
<pgraner> Daviey, I am
<Daviey> pgraner: rocking
<jibel> stgraber, here
<jibel> lets not pollute #u-release with testing considerations :)
<stgraber> indeed :)
<jibel> stgraber, from syslog, n-m tries to configure eth1 and fails of course but keeps retrying
<stgraber> jibel: hmm, and I'm guessing it's trying to do DHCP on it, not apply the static IP?
<jibel> stgraber, right
<stgraber> do you have a LTSP.xml file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ ?
<jibel> stgraber, LTSP not LTSP.xml
<stgraber> ah yeah, right, should be fine anyway
<stgraber> jibel: can you try running: sudo nmcli con up id LTSP iface eth1
<jibel> stgraber, Error: Unknown connection: LTSP.
<jibel> stgraber, I unchecked 'connect automatically' in the connection property and now LTSP is known
<jibel> stgraber, there's something wrong with nm
<stgraber> jibel: hmm, that's really weird. I have never seen that before
<stgraber> cyphermox: ^
<jibel> stgraber, it sees both card as the same connection.
<cyphermox> jibel: what's the permissions on the LTSP file?
<stgraber> might just be a bit racy though, I already have a time.sleep(2) in the code to wait so that NM detects the new connection, but in your case, it still doesn't see it minutes after it got added to the directory...
<cyphermox> stgraber: I think the issue might have been permissions
<jibel> stgraber, and now I can connect a thin client
<jibel> cyphermox, 600
<stgraber> cyphermox: well, ltsp-live runs as root and the same code works here. Permissions on the file are supposed to be 600
<jibel> 0600
<cyphermox> stgraber: could it have changed during the install?
<cyphermox> well, unfortunately as soon as you uncheck something and click Save or whatever, the permission would probably change
<stgraber> cyphermox: no, ltsp-live is the python gui I worked on on the plane from Vancouver. It's started by the user from the Edubuntu livecd, asks to select an interface, then generate the connection, waits 2s and asks nmcli to set it to the interface
<cyphermox> stgraber: well, that's what I'm concerned about
<stgraber> cyphermox: so the connection file isn't shipped in the package but generated at run time and the code does a os.chmod(path, 0o600) just before moving it to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> jibel: you on the livecd then?
<patdk-wk> sorry, jibel, had several issues come up and having had any time to follow up :(
<patdk-wk> everyone is freaking out over this tls1.0 issue
<stgraber> jibel: what's weird is that both jibel and I run the same test in similarly configured VMs and it works fine for me (tested it around 8 times since yesterday)
<stgraber> cyphermox: ^ (that was for you ;))
<stgraber> jibel: what language are you using at the moment?
<cyphermox> stgraber: I was only concerned that if the livecd writes the file, then it's installed to disk to be used, the permissions could have changed then?
<jibel> stgraber, en_US.UTF-8
<cyphermox> otherwise, I have no idea, dropping a file in the directory is pretty much instant
<stgraber> cyphermox: no, it's installed and used only in the live environment
<stgraber> cyphermox: that file disappears at install time
<stgraber> cyphermox: that option basically starts an LTSP server from the Edubuntu livecd, so it creates the config for NM, activates it on the interface, then install ltsp-server and a bunch of other packages to act as a LTSP server
<cyphermox> ok
<stgraber> cyphermox: if the user chooses to keep that setup when installing to disk, we then update /etc/network/interfaces to contain the static config for the interface (on the target system)
<cyphermox> ok
<stgraber> jibel: can you try rebooting to have a clean environment. Then start "sudo ltsp-live" from a shell and see if you get any output? if you don't, dmesg and syslog might be useful to have
<stgraber> jibel: oh, and also /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/LTSP would be good to have
<jibel> stgraber, filing a bug with that information.
<stgraber> jibel: thanks
<jibel> stgraber, bug 856460
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856460 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "ltsp-live fails to configure internal NIC (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856460
<stgraber> jibel: thanks
<hggdh> jamespage, Daviey: are the current ec2 test on Jenkins the final ones?
<hggdh> jibel: good afternoon/evening, I am back :-)
<jamespage> hggdh: just discussing with smoser and utlemming
 * hggdh goes to -server
 * jamespage waves at utlemming and smoser from #ubuntu-testing
<jamespage> hggdh: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/oneiric-server-ec2/9/ main test
<jamespage> we just did a followup on the three issues we saw with ebs/amd64 in eu-west-1 and us-east-1
<jamespage> hggdh: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/oneiric-server-ec2-adhoc/
<hggdh> jamespage: ah, marvelous
<hggdh> jamespage: I will start transposing
<jamespage> ta
 * jamespage waves at utlemming
<utlemming> howdy
<jamespage> hggdh was just saying that he will start transposing the test results into the ISO tracker for ec2
<jamespage> boy do we need to automate that
<hggdh> jamespage: you will get complete agreement from anyone who has transposing it ;-)
<jamespage> hey - I did them all the other day - and then we re-span the images - doh!
<jibel> good afternoon hggdh , welcome back :)
<hggdh> jibel: why, thank you. I am indeed happy to be back...
<skaet> chadadavis1, how are the Ubuntu amd64+mac image looking?  safe to release?
<skaet> jibel,  ^^ any data?
<Samsagax> hi
<jibel> cjwatson, what do you think of bug 855871 ? I've no idea of the importance and if it's specific to the setup.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855871 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Grub install fails after manual xfs partitioning (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855871
<cjwatson> XFS has long been a bit problematic; I'm about to finish for the day, but I'll queue it up and have a look
<cjwatson> offhand I'd call it Medium
<cjwatson> good grief, XFS on GPT with no BIOS Boot Partition, glutton for punishment!
<jibel> Could anyone verify that the latest Ubuntu Desktop on mac boots ?
<Samsagax> jibel: got a question: I'll try to install Oneiric with the Alternate install (don't want to install grub, btw is there a chance to enable that option in ubiquity?). The test-case description seems outdated, I'll make my own partition layout, does it count for the test?
<jibel> Samsagax, yes it does count. There is a testcase that covers manual partitioning http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateManual. If you use slightly different steps, then add a comment when you report the result.
<jibel> Samsagax, thanks for testing
<Samsagax> jibel: I wan't to test it on real hardware. Tired of VBox :P. But is there a way that Grub is not installed on mbr throug ubiquity?
<chadadavis1> jibel, cjwatson, skaet, Ubuntu Desktop boots fine on Mac, but I'm also still trying to narrow down bug 855871
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855871 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Grub install fails after manual xfs partitioning (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855871
<skaet> chadadavis1, thanks.
<charlie-tca> skaet: I have studio 386 test running here
<skaet> charlie-tca, thanks.
<chadadavis1> skaet, at the moment I might add 'no xfs on mac' in the release notes. Otherwise, no serious issues. I'm just testing exotic partitioning scenarios.
<cjwatson> mm, I can't say I'm desperately worried about XFS not working (although the bug may well be more specific than that)
<SpamapS> Is there a publicly available jenkins dashboard that we can show people for all the EC2 tests we do?
<jibel> SpamapS, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/oneiric-server-ec2/ ?
<SpamapS> jibel: perfect, thanks. :)
<jibel> charlie-tca, screen reader install still failed?
<charlie-tca> ctrap
<charlie-tca> missed that one
<charlie-tca> I think it works half bad now
<charlie-tca> but I am not sure, to be honest
<jibel> charlie-tca, ok, trying now.
<charlie-tca> Thanks. You should be able to hit Ctrl+s at the "try now, install now" screen
<charlie-tca> That starts the accessibile install. It will fail completely in 3d yet
<jibel> charlie-tca, screen reader install pass on Ubuntu, I filed 6 bugs, 2 are serious.
<jibel> charlie-tca, I tagged them a11y
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> At least it works, kind of
<Samsagax> hi there
<skaet> Just wanted to say thank you very much to Alessio Grosso Sgarrillo, alo21, ameetp, angelabad, AntonioAllegretti, apachelogger, bambi, bennachie, Letozaf_, chadadavis, charlie-tca, cking, Claudinux, claydoh, DomenicoRotolo,
<skaet> njin, FrancescoRuvolo, freefly, gema, gilir, gjditchfield, GridCube, GrueMaster, hggdh, jamespage, janimo, JanRathmann, jibel, kidsodateless, ScottK, Lance, MarcoBuono, marius78, Fly82, mvo, NightSilente, ogra, totopalma, PaoloRotolo, PatrickDK, phillw, pitti, primes2h, Samsagax, evilshadeslayer, sharkbait, smoser, SpamapS, starslights, stgraber, superm1, Fo5150, valix, xdatap1 and yotux for testing the beta 2 ISOs.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-23
<Samsagax> hi there
<darkphader> what's the difference between "ubuntu desktop" and "ubuntu desktop usb" during install?
<valorie> maybe via CD and LiveUSB?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-17
<balloons> phillw, ping
<smartboyhw> phillw, ping
<smartboyhw> lol
<phillw> balloons: pong
<smartboyhw> Yay
<smartboyhw> phillw, balloons: You guys ping and not say anything??/
<balloons> phillw, ping pong.. Sorry mate
<balloons> just got off the weekly call
<smartboyhw> The weekly call>.
<balloons> anyways, I sent a mail to lubuntu-qa regarding the ppc stuff we spoke about
<balloons> trying to catch up on everything and then dive back into the testcases
<silverarrow> hi
<balloons> hello silverarrow
<phillw> balloons: yeah, just got the mail.
<smartboyhw> lol
<phillw> balloons: the consensus seems to be to make alternate the priority as it can run on lower spec ppc's. Desktop would be great, but is not as vital.
<balloons> phillw, ok
<balloons> I was going to ask you about if you got a shortlist of blocking bugs or anything
<balloons> but thought I'd just send the mail
<phillw> let the guys who have ppc's reply as at least one of critical bugs does not show on a virtual machine.
<smartboyhw> balloons: We are thinking of a Ubuntu Studio specialized testcase (me and ailo), but we're not gonna do anything till astraljava1 comes back, so...
<balloons> smartboyhw, right.. that's the right idea
<silverarrow> ok, minimal install works somewhat with xorg at least now?
<balloons> an optional testcase for your specific bits
<smartboyhw> Grrrrr...Since astraljava1 is not here we are not gonna do anything, I don't wanna get beaten
<silverarrow> I have a iBook G4
<balloons> smartboyhw, use the sandbox.. you can write something up
<smartboyhw> Grrrrrrrrrr....I wanna put ailo in then...
<phillw> silverarrow: minimal or alternate?
<smartboyhw> ailo = Kaj Ailomaa, the Ubuntu Studio doc lead
<balloons> put ailo in?
<balloons> I'm confused by what your saying
<smartboyhw> yeah he is making dev docs
<silverarrow> I am used to regular GUI install
<silverarrow> lol
<smartboyhw> I mean the testcase admins team
<balloons> you could draft something up, and then you yourself could even place it on the sandbox page
<smartboyhw> He is a good guy trust me
<smartboyhw> Geeee.......
<balloons> making a testcase doesn't require any special powers :-)
<smartboyhw> I still got the publishing one to finish in the coming week....
<phillw> silverarrow: I'm unsure what you are saying... Have you installed a 12.10 version of lubuntu onto your iBook G4?
<silverarrow> struggeling to do so now
<silverarrow> I am rereading some of the workarounds to make installer run
<silverarrow> has the daily main is changed at all the last days ?
<silverarrow> or just the update part
<phillw> silverarrow: I'm not sure what has been comitted to the ppc builds in recent days
<silverarrow> I am downloading the current listing just in case
<silverarrow> both ubuntu and lubuntu
<phillw> an easy was to check is to zsync up your current iso & see if it grabs new stuff. Zsyncing is far faster than a complete doownload as it only updates the parts that have changed.
<silverarrow> I hope the build is stable enough to run
<phillw> silverarrow: if you're unsure on using zsync, there is a wiki page for it at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<silverarrow> it makes bug reporing much easer, even if it runs badly
<phillw> yes, a failure to install does cause problems reporting :)
<balloons> heh..
<phillw> balloons: good news! we have a passed install on lubuntu desktop ppc :)
<balloons> woot!
<phillw> balloons: who should someone prepared to look after the Chromium ppa's in ubuntu contact? He already maintains his own set.
<balloons> ?
<balloons> phillw, did you miss a word in that sentence, or I am just not reading it right? :-)
<phillw> hmm, i think all the words are there. But to summise, bug 1044307 There is someone who maintains a daily & stable ppa (see comment #4)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1044307 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium isn't updated since months" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044307
<phillw> i contacted him and would be happy to help out, but I don't know to ask him to contact.
<phillw> *and he would be*
<balloons> ok, so you want to contact alex shkop?
<phillw> balloons: I've already contacted him & he has replied that he is happy to help. I just need to inform him of who to contact with his offer :)
<balloons> contact about what?
<balloons> there are no official ppa's
<balloons> by design all ppa's are third party :-)
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/chromium-project
<balloons> the package inside ubuntu comes from debian, but of course, ubuntu doesn't update the package from debian after the initial pull at the start of development.. and certainly not after release
<balloons> the chromium team is micah
<balloons> micahg.. heck, he's even in this channel ;-)
<balloons> does that help?
<phillw> balloons: yes, I'll try and catch micahg next time he is active :)
<balloons> I think I get what your meaning now.. he wants to help restart the old ppa that most everyone was using
<phillw> indeed he does :)
<phillw> seems silly to turn the offer down :D
<phillw> I get the gripes about chromium via my bug link to all lubuntu applications and the lubuntu mailing list (They do grumble :) )
<balloons> phillw, yes, since lubuntu is shipping it, it's rather important
<phillw> tell me about it :D
<wxl> so i work in a bike shop. it's standard bike shop humour to talk about the guy who's got a problem that happened while he was "just riding along." well, i've got the computer equivalent here. wonder if anyone might be able to shed light on it. lubuntu quantal running upgrades in terminal. meanwhile upgrade manager pops up as usual. i had some sort of problem upgrading lxsession that forced me to apt-get -f install and somewhere along the way i get a
<balloons> wxl, somewhere along the way you get a ?
<balloons> get a what? ;-)
<balloons> btw, <3 biking
<wxl> balloons: biking indeed, but there was no action asked for on my part except the standard crash dialogue for chromium and just an ok dialogue for the weird error
<wxl> not to pitch the wares but if you're really curious we technically are a bike manufacturer: http://bikefriday.com
<balloons> wxl, perhaps it was simply my client, but most of your message is cut off
<balloons> hence my question
<balloons> ahh yes, I've heard of those :-0
<wxl> oh
<wxl> ok lemme break it down
<wxl> lubuntu quantal running upgrades in terminal. meanwhile upgrade manager pops up as usual. i had some sort of problem upgrading lxsession that forced me to apt-get -f install and somewhere along the way i get apport running and chromium (which wasn't open) crashing.
<balloons> ok, odd.. so is the question as to why chromium popped up?
<wxl> end result: no report and apport complains "unpack requires a bytes object of length 4."
<wxl> no it more has to do with that ↑ error
<wxl> which i have never seen before
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> I also haven't heard of it
<balloons> however, have a look in /var/crash
<wxl> oh there we go
<balloons> you can resubmit the crash manually
<wxl> forgot about that
<balloons> if apport complains the same way, file a bug on apport, and attach the crash :-)
<wxl> none of these are dated today
<wxl> oh wait there's one from lxsession
<wxl> lxsession failing to upgrade seemed to trigger all this
<wxl> however 0-length
<wxl> strangely it's an .uploaded file which almost suggests to me that it's finished
<wxl> is that an intermediate file in ubuntu-bug/apport's process?
<balloons> .uploaded is a state file
<balloons> it's written when it starts the upload though
<balloons> err well
<wxl> well written when finished uploaded
<balloons> it may well represent that your crash did make it
<wxl> and then i'd assume deleted when the process is complete?
<balloons> however, you were not able to file the bug to accompany it
<wxl> cuz i have no others
<wxl> it seems? honestly i'm not sure what it filed it against
<balloons> it filed no bug
<balloons> just the crash data went into the db
<balloons> if you didn't file a bug, there is no bug report for it :-)
<balloons> however, the .uploaded file I'm believing means the data was successfully uploaded to the crash db
<balloons> I could very well be wrong on this
<balloons> that
<balloons> that's simply my understanding.. we'd have to ask ev or someone else
<wxl> so where do i go from here? i mean i have no idea what events really led to the crash so i have nothing intelligent to say in filing a bug report. without the data, i don't know what else to do.
<balloons> ahh.. that's a good question
<wxl> well i'll just leave it as is, i guess, but if you have some insight, let me know
<wxl> i'll go back to trying to figure out why my touchpad randomly acts stupid
<balloons> wxl, so you didn't find a .crash file with any data in it?
<wxl> i've written a script where i can basically get every piece of diagnostic data lickety split
<wxl> i have a crash file from 14 september
<wxl> an .upload also from same time 14 sep
<wxl> but the .uploaded is 17 sep
<wxl> no other files for anything 17 sep (today in case it's not obvious; dunno your time zone)
<balloons> yes, today is 17 sep still
<balloons> ok, so can you re-create it?
<wxl> not sure
<wxl> it seemed that upgrading lxsession was the trigger
<wxl> so if it's already upgraded…
<balloons> btw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1017338
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1017338 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with struct.error in read32(): unpack requires a bytes object of length 4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> also this is 12.10 I assume yes
<balloons> ?
<wxl> yep, lubuntu
<wxl> from .crash:
<wxl> SegvAnalysis: Skipped: missing required field "Disassembly"
<wxl> also complains that lxsession, et al. are out dated
<wxl> this may be a fluke
<wxl> i guess i'll wait to see if it happens again
<wxl> i just HATE when i have bugs and i don't know why they happened
<wxl> i'm just going to leave a comment on that bug
<wxl> might not be related but if it turns out it is it might help
<kanliot> i'm using software updater, why does it pull in more new stuff than apt-get dist-upgrade does?
<kanliot> http://www.hanselman.com/blog/EverythingsBrokenAndNobodysUpset.aspx  < guy whining about bugs well taken
<smartboyhw> balloons: went asleep or?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-18
<balloons> not quite sm
<silverarrow> I have put in one extra GB in my iBook
<silverarrow> ram I mean
<balloons> ping njin
<elfy> balloons: I've been looking at the testcases for arm - should they not say boot with sdcard?
<balloons> elfy -- ohh!
<balloons> I was just going through the list of what's needing updating
<elfy> I'll be going through them properly tomorrow - now I can finally get back on track lol
<balloons> I was thinking of putting the stuff needing done on the wiki to help coordinate everyone -- thoughts?
<elfy> sounds like a plan to me
<balloons> k, I'll do that now and we can make sure the ARM updates land in there too
<elfy> yep
<silverarrow> so old toad?
<Ade> Hello everyone. I am looking for a little advice on how I can get involved with helping contribute to Ubuntu. Is there anyone around who could answer a few questions for me?
<silverarrow> just post them
<balloons> Ade, fire away
<silverarrow> :-)
<silverarrow> all you need to do is have a computer you can set aside for testing, and install the daily builds
<Ade> Cheers guys, basically I am a university student in my second year studying computing and software development. I have been using Ubuntu on and off for 18 months or so now and would like to get involved for more enjoyment, experience and of course to help others...
<silverarrow> I joined the testing team when I heard they needed people with ppc hardware
<Ade> ... I initially thought being a developer in Ubuntu was the way forward and then helping with triaging bug but have found that all to difficult to really get into straight off. Do you think being involved in QA would be a little easier to start with and if so how do I get the ball rolling so to speak?
<silverarrow> I`m not clever enough to fix any bugs, but I can report back problems I bump into
<Ade> I have a couple old laptops and am familiar with installing VM machines, would that be adequate?
<balloons> Ade, you can certainly get invovled in QA
<balloons> yes.. image testing via an old machine you have is a great way to get started
<balloons> if possible, you can also install the development version of ubuntu and use it.. helping to test specific applications, or reporting bugs you find by running the OS yourself
<balloons> on our wiki there's a little info on 'getting invovled'
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<balloons> do you have a precise installation?
<balloons> elfy, how does this look? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<Ade> I have used 10.04 for ages and ages now and threw the latest (12.04) on a VM machine a while ago to see what the UI was like because the pictures of it looked awesome.
<silverarrow> 12.04 should run fine
<Ade> I have also been spending a couple hours browsing the wiki and making note. So best advice is to join the mailing list and jump right in :o)
<balloons> Ade, ahh yes 10.04 :-)
<balloons> 12.04 is the latest LTS, and indeed should run just fine for you
<balloons> unity has come a long way since intoduction
<balloons> Ade, yes, jumping in, asking questions and trying things out is a great way to get started
<balloons> the walkthroughs on the wiki can help give you an idea of how things work..
<balloons> being on the mailing list will help you stay in touch with what's going on right now
<balloons> you'll want to dedicate a machine (virtual or real) for running the development version of ubuntu
<Ade> Ok, great. Would you advise doing a little bug triaging concurrently, would that be of any benefit to my learning??
<balloons> and you can do your first task as part of installing it on the machine using the isotracker :-)
<elfy> balloons: looks fine till I see my name next to it :p
<balloons> elfy, haha.. just for you!
<Ade> eh... isotracker?? Newbie alert! lol
<balloons> Ade, indeed.. no worries though
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<Ade> Ok... am reading and learning as we speak.. I now know what isotracker is!
<Ade> Thanks balloons!
<balloons> no problem
<balloons> feel free to ask questions, and don't be afraid to dive in
<silverarrow> battery indicator in lubuntu is totally off
<Ade> That's exactly what I am going to do right now :o) Will also read the wiki's a little more in depth and get to grips with things. Thanks for the advice
<silverarrow> do you feel we should stick with 12.04?
<silverarrow> I want the latest really
<silverarrow> hoping some bugs are fixed with apps
<silverarrow> new versin of software I mean
<balloons> silverarrow, are you asking if you should upgrade to 12.10 now or not/
<balloons> ?
<silverarrow> no, I am doing that anyhow
<silverarrow> I just wondered if there was any need for reporting and testing in the long term release
<balloons> ahh I see
<balloons> there is one testing event going on
<balloons> it invovles testing the quantal kernel on precise
<balloons> see here: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/223/builds
<Ade> When going into the ISO tracker, could someone please tell me the difference between precise and quantal? Which one should I be using?
<kanliot> ade, i need more information
<kanliot> why are you testing?
<balloons> Ade, those are the releases
<balloons> precise is the current stable release
<balloons> quantal is the current development release
<balloons> our testing primarily focuses on the development release of ubuntu
<Ade> Yes, kanliot I am about to do my first test :o)
<kanliot> what are you going to test
<kanliot> or do you want to join the testing team?
<Ade> Thanks balloons, have gone through the procedures wiki and even brushed up on how to report a bug correctly - wish me luck lol
<kanliot> different topic: balloons, do you have a boss in qa, or are you mostly limited to the community side?
<balloons> good luck!
<balloons> kanliot, I'm unsure what you mean.. I do community QA (which means I get to interact with you :-) )
<balloons> there is a QA team @ canonical.. they do work on products that come from canonical
<Ade> Both kanliot (although I joined the team about an hour ago).
<balloons> if you are asking if I am officially connected to them, the answer is no
<balloons> I work under the great and powerful jono
<kanliot> i'm talking about the update-manager bug
<kanliot> so if you escalate the bug
<kanliot> you'd escalate to jono
<kanliot> well i'm officially asking you to escalate it
<kanliot> i know i am very new to qa
<kanliot> but i'm still askin
<kanliot> and i hope your tuesday is a good one balloons
<kanliot> :)
<balloons> kanliot, I was looking @ that bug again this morning
<balloons> I haven't forgotten about you
<balloons> sadly I wasn't around last friday to raise it
<kanliot> they all say that
<kanliot> ;)
<balloons> However, I know the team behind update-manager
<kanliot> did i tell you about the time i was put on hold at tell
<kanliot> for 24 hours?
<kanliot> s/tell/Dell
<balloons> really? the phone connection stayed on that long?
<kanliot> yup
<balloons> lol
<balloons> you weren't awake, so how'd it happen?
<kanliot> came into work the next day
<kanliot> still on hold
<kanliot> :)
<balloons> did you ever get to chat with someone?
<kanliot> someone's average call time took a hit
<balloons> it got crushed!
<kanliot> the only thing i remember
<kanliot> is this lady with a heavy african-american accent
<kanliot> saying, "You got no bizness installing that hardware in your computer"
<kanliot> it really took me aback
<kanliot> but that was her stock answer for my problem
<kanliot> like i just installed a new sound card and it ... "well you got no business installing..."
<balloons> no biz-i-NESS!
<kanliot> bidness
<Ade> How many people use testdrive when performing their tests?
<balloons> ade I used it on my first test, and continue to do so
<balloons> it's handy for vm testing
<balloons> obviously I still do some things manually as it doesn't cover testing on my hw
<Ade> May I ask what your typical testing procedure is balloons? I figured I can vm test a lot easier than manually testing but what extra steps would I then need to take?
<Ade> Also can ALL tests be done on a vm, or only select ones?
<balloons> you can run everything in a VM
<balloons> for some types of testing, real hw is preferable
<Ade> Apologies for like a billion stupid questions lol
<balloons> vm's are great for learning
<balloons> I'd start there
<Ade> Ok, will do.
<kanliot> hmm the docs team is complaining about the lateness of added Dash features
<kanliot> on the ubuntu-docs mailing list
<kanliot> Interesting.
<phillw> kanliot: as it leaves them 24 hours to do a lot of work, I'm not suprised!
<phillw> quite what the translations team make of all this... pass :/
<kanliot> aye
<balloons> wow
<balloons> hey phillw
<balloons> did you see I signed you up for some stuff?
<phillw> not yet, I've not read the email as yet!
<phillw> just been doing some more work on the QA wiki.
<phillw> Every time we get a new person join, it makes me spend some more time on it until I get dragged off :)
<elfy> he's doing it all over phillw :|
<phillw> balloons: s-tgraber is hopeful to have the new css in for test cases in over the weekend.
<phillw> elfy: I'm as guilty!
<elfy> phillw: not with me your not :)
<balloons> lol
<phillw> elfy: I think you sorted jasono out for his forum access (well, one of the forum admin / staffers did).
<elfy> not me
<phillw> as long as it was done :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> balloons: you used gparted at all lately?
<elfy> or anyone in fact :)
 * patdk-wk uses it alittle
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> yes, I use it to mess about with partitions for arm testing
<balloons> so it's been maybe 2 weeks since I ran it
<elfy> does it mount everything it can and spawn file manager windows everywhere?
<elfy> and then make you shout a lot ...
<elfy> say you have 2 partitions on a stick - unmount one, then it refreshes - that's good, then unmount another - it refreshes and remounts the previous one
 * elfy wonders if it is maybe tied up with the mad double partition's showing in xubuntu 
<patdk-wk> doens't do that for me
<elfy> mmm - been doing it for me for a while now - but possibly 'since' I started getting this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1039375
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1039375 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Duplicate partitions shown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<patdk-wk> I don't know thunar, and don't use xubuntu
<patdk-wk> so maybe that is why?
<elfy> :)
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> yea, also works fine for me elfy
<elfy> ok - ubuntu I assume
<elfy> I'm assuming/guessing that it is tied up with that other thing - my /media is also full of old references to not even alive disk references as well
<noskcaj> testdrive doesn't let me allocate more than 1gb of ram to the vm, how can i put that amout up?
<balloons> noskcaj, you can manually adjust after the vm launches
<balloons> probably could look at submitting a patch to the gui to allow for custom entries or up the options :-
<noskcaj> how? is this in qemu or virtualbox
<balloons> virtualbox
<balloons> all testdrive will do is create a vbox vm
<noskcaj> i shall try that
<balloons> you can always adjust it
<noskcaj> thanks
<balloons> it will be named testdrive-0, testdrive-1, etc
<balloons> np :-)
<knome> hey balloons :)
<knome> i'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates and thinking all the xubuntu-related work items are done
<knome> if you think that's wrong, can you shed some light on what we are still missing? :)
<noskcaj> do we need a lvm+encription testcase as well as them separately?
<balloons> knome, I'd agree actuallyt
<balloons> I wasn't sure on the post-case stuff..
<balloons> but looks done too
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> your just so quick
<knome> yeah, i did that
<knome> hah ;)
<balloons> your welcome to help out in the other areas :-) the 2 new testcases are up for grabs for someone from the admin team :-)
<knome> humph
<balloons> you know I have to ask.. but you've done a ton
<balloons> I'm going to bank on your help though for post beta2
<balloons> to finalize the dt work
<knome> yeah, well, i'm afraid i don't have time before beta2 freeze, but after that should work a bit better
<knome> now that i say that, it probably won't :P
<knome> but i'll just stay up later a few nights :P
<balloons> knome, btw, you saw the outcome of the changes right?
<balloons> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/225/builds/16296/testcases/1305/results
<balloons> looks good!
<knome> no, i didn't :)
<knome> still not at iso.qa :<
<balloons> later this week.. it's going in with some other changes
<knome> yeah
<balloons> then we can convert things
<knome> i hope before b2f
<balloons> post-beta2, but before final is the hope
<knome> i've been talking with a guy in the local uni, and we might get up to 60 tests for xubuntu b2, and i wouldn't want them to look at the non-styled version... ;)
<phillw> knome: the alternates will be done ( I've done 2 out of three) - they are flavour agnostic.
<balloons> hurray for agnostic testcases!
<balloons> this is seriously so exciting
<noskcaj> is there anything else i could do since the xubuntu stuff is done?
<balloons> ohh. hello jackson ;-)
<balloons> <-- nskaggs
<balloons> yes, you can still help out verifying the testcases
<phillw> balloons: I'm just going to take a break for a bit while my eyes settle down. Just got entire disk with encryption to do.
<knome> phillw, we don't have an alternate :)
<phillw> knome: oh, you boys dropped it as well?
<balloons> I'll have several new testcases.. so does phillw
<knome> phillw, yeah
<balloons> checking for errors would be marvelous
<balloons> things like readability, etc
<phillw> we still need it for low RAM machines,
<knome> phillw, we kind of need it too but... :)
<knome> phillw, we'll just point them to you then.
<phillw> knome: by all means, our next massive headache is getting a ppc iso to work, as we're the only ones taking it on for 12.10 :(
<balloons> ok -- I've got to step away for about an hour.. I'll be back later
<phillw> I'll catch you later balloons i'm also going to rest my eyes and brain!
<balloons> phillw, sounds excellent!
<balloons> noskcaj, I'll ping you when I've got something foryou to look at
<balloons> should be tonight/tomorrow
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> noskcaj, also, if you want, you can create the desktopmemtest and desktoprecuse cases
<knome> phillw, good luck
<balloons> noskcaj, http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateMemTest and http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateRescue
<balloons> we need 'desktop iso' versions of these
<balloons> they should be pretty much the same, but need to be in our new format instead of the wiki
<phillw> noskcaj: however, balloons has been known to tell fibs :P
<phillw> notice carefully the use of the word *should* :D
<noskcaj> i will work on that then
<noskcaj> balloons: the memtest page doesn't exist
<noskcaj> balloons: should i just do case res-001 from the rescue page?
<noskcaj> the rescue page is http://typewith.me/p/xw7jvQq1Tm
<knome> balloons, staged the new wikipage for the new format at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat/NewDL
<noskcaj> how do you get the rescue thing to come up?
<phillw> thanks knome, I saw earlier that s-tgraber does have the new ccs on his list of things to do as soon as he gets a bit of time :)
<knome> phillw, yup, and np
<balloons> k back
<balloons> sorry :-)
<balloons> knome, excellent, thanks for creating that
<knome> np
<phillw> balloons: the 3 alt's are done and the typo on all three has been corrected :P
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> are they ready to go?
<phillw> it was actually on the master ones... I C & P'd sentances over :D
<phillw> balloons: they are both on staging and live area.
<phillw> *on both*
<phillw> called lubuntu on staging, just alternate on live.
<phillw> yeah, ready to roll. I'll ask L-QA people to idiot check them for me, as they are alternates!
<phillw> ..
<balloons> k
<balloons> noskcaj, hey
<noskcaj> hey
<balloons> phillw, ok, so I'll push them live right now :-)
<balloons> noskcaj, sorry I was afk for a bit there
<noskcaj> wht am i meant to do with the repair?
<balloons> rescue mode?
<noskcaj> yeah
<noskcaj>  i dont know how to get into it
<balloons> phillw, should be live now
<balloons> ahh, yes, let me boot a desktop iso, to make sure nothing has changed :-)
<balloons> noskcaj, ohh wow.. I'm not seeing it etheir
<noskcaj> bug?
<balloons> hmm.. come to think of it, I seem to remember them potentially removing it from the cd
<balloons> There is a lovely check disc option ;-)
<balloons> we should have a case for that
<noskcaj> also the memory link is broken, the page doesn't exist
<noskcaj> yes
<noskcaj> i have to go to school now, i will finish it later
<noskcaj> bye
<balloons> noskcaj, k
<phillw> balloons: not sure if it is worth mentioning the w3schools link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat/NewDL so people can have a play and see the results immediately?
<phillw> balloons: oops, sorry ... you have mail :D
<knome> phillw, the problem is that <dl> isn't styled like that by default
<knome> i've actually even cheated the wiki with tables and all that to make it look like like it looks after our custom css in the ISO tracker
<phillw> knome: so http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_dd_test is no use?
<knome> not really
<knome> as you can see
<knome> for example, it doesn't create numbering automatically
<knome> well, that does give an overview how it'll look
<phillw> I'm not a css person, I can do the basics for a site and that's it :D
 * knome is
<phillw> I still use xhtml4-strict with AAA accessibility. One of these days I will take the time out to learn html5
<knome> xhtml 1 or html 4? :D
<phillw> xhtml1 - Been that long since I did site coding, I'd even forgotten that :P
<knome> heh, yeah.
<knome> html 5 is much looser on syntax than xhtml (it doesn't try to be xml)
<knome> and it has some new cool things, like html-native video embedding
<phillw> can the screen readers 'read' it?
<knome> i think there's fallbacks for that
<phillw> e.g. orca and NVDA
<knome> have to say i'm not too familiar with the screenreader stuff, as i mostly do not need to actively think how i'll get that working
<phillw> Okies, I'm a big fan of accessibility.
<wxl> i guess i should show up at the meeting since you're going to be discussing failing pc, eh, phillw ?
<wxl> s/pc/ppc/
<phillw> wxl: you are welcome at any QA meeting!
<wxl> i know, i know :)
<phillw> as are all of L-QA
<wxl> can you save me the trouble of looking at the fridge and let me know when? :)
<phillw> 14:00 UTC Wed 19th Sep
<phillw> hmm, I've broken my footer on the site, a closing tag has fallen off.....
<knome> oopsie. :)
<phillw> well, it not getting done toniight... must have been like that for months!
<wxl> yikes 7am; i might not be very present
<phillw> yeach, that's really bc for you!
<wxl> XD
<phillw> 3 pm for me :)
<wxl> the worst part of it is usually then i'm scrambling to get the daughter to school
<phillw> wxl: no worries, we have the list of bugs!
<wxl> where are you nowadays?
<phillw> North West England (Manchester / Liverpool area).
<wxl> oh der you're only an hr off; that makes sense
<phillw> yup, we on BST atm
<wxl> PDT here still
<wxl> er no PST
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> i hate this daylight savings garbage
<phillw> or, as it has been called this year .... BRT (British Raining Time)
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> i was going to say we don't get much daylight anyways in the pacific northwest. it's kind of like trying to save money when you have no income.
<phillw> We don't get that much Summer :P
<phillw> But.... they did finally cancel the hose pipe ban... This did take area of England to be under 4 foot of water though!
<phillw> *areas*
<wxl> hose pipe ban?!
<wxl> large sodas are not outlawed in nyc
<wxl> not that i'm a big soda fan but that's some funny stuff
<wxl> that's how i upgraded a few of mine
<wxl> oops wrong chanenl as usual :/
<phillw> oh, yeah... the winters have been drier than usual for a few years and the aquifiers were not recharging.
<phillw> lol
<wxl> phillw: where were those seed files you pointed me at once?
<phillw> wxl: I've slept since then!
<wxl> thank you irc logs found it
<phillw> I was digging email archive :)
<phillw> anyways.... 00:45 here, my eyes are tired and so it is time for bed!
<balloons> phillw, going to bed on time?
<balloons> excellent chap! sleep well
<knome> lol, "on time", what's that?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-19
<wxl> i guess there's no hope of me doing ppc testing given i can't get usb boot to work and even the alternate is larger than a cd :/
<elfy> morning jono
<elfy> assuming you are still in the UK :)
<jono> elfy, morning!
<jono> indeed :-)
<elfy> well I hope the sun is shining jono - it is down here
<jono> elfy, it is so far :-)
<elfy> :) and if I don't see you before - good luck with the pitter pattering ... all good fun that'll be lol
<jamespage> jibel, plars: who should I be talking to about the existing upgrade tests for ubuntu server?
<jibel> jamespage, both of us
<jamespage> jibel, great - do you have time to talk now?
<jibel> jamespage, I do but plars is not online, it'd be better if he could attend since he's taking it over from me
<jamespage> jibel, sure - OK
<jibel> jamespage, we can organize something later today
<jamespage> jibel, that would be great - yes please
<jibel> jamespage, your preferred channel ? irc, mumble, g+, something else ?
<jamespage> jibel, g+ is good for me
<jibel> jamespage, 1700UTC would be ok for you ?
<jibel> 1500UTC (1700 localtime)
<jamespage> 1500 UTC is good with me
<jibel> jamespage, great. invitation sent
<jamespage> jibel, excellet!
<elfy> balloons: http://pastebin.com/jjFyKs3Z    - also should install take 2 hours ?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: You want to learn taoism? LOL
<silverarrow> when I registered the name i had been watching old paintings, and one was called "looking for the dao in spring"
<silverarrow> chinese paintings
<silverarrow> drawings really
<silverarrow> and the nick got sort of stuck
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> elfy, no not at all.. how'd it take 2 hours?
<smartboyhw> balloons: Awake so early!!?!?!?!?
<balloons> smartboyhw, unknown command: awake. Please use HELP to see a list of available commands
<elfy> balloons: no idea - always does with this usb stick
<balloons> likely the usb stick has really really SLOW flash write speed
<elfy> but I did it and made the notes as pastebin
<balloons> is it a cheap usb stick?
<elfy> well it's fine in this install - just takes forever to install to it
<elfy> not especially so
<smartboyhw> balloons: LOL
<elfy> balloons:  but the whole thing is dead slow even when installed - so ...
<balloons> ahh.. that flash drive sounds really suspect
<balloons> have you another to try it on?
<elfy> possibly
<balloons> elfy, looking at your pastebin
<balloons> which testcase is this?
<elfy> armhf+omap4 entire disk
<balloons> elfy, ok, right now the arm install instructions are using the default ubuntu desktop installation instructions
<elfy> thought as much
<balloons> I'd hate to fragment the instructions, if we can avoid it
<smartboyhw> balloons: You thought since astraljava showed up a bit will he come to today´s meeting?
<balloons> but your right.. the instructions don't make sense for removing the install medium, etc
<elfy> balloons: well that kind of makes them pointless imho
<balloons> lol :-)
<balloons> so we have a choice to make I guess
<elfy> that's like saying we used to make cars and have QA set up for it - now the motorbikes are all failing QA because they only have 2 wheels :P
<elfy> because if arm is being tested against a testcase that says remove the install medium and you need it in to boot - then all you are going to get is constant fails on the tracker ;)
<smartboyhw> :)
<elfy> just my tuppence worth balloons ;)
 * smartboyhw is looking at the QA Meeting agenda and finds out that the ppc issue is still a big one
<elfy> but if we are trying to set things up properly - then they should be correct for the test :)
<smartboyhw> Sorry got a lag
<balloons> elfy, yes it should be correct
<balloons> so, again, we convulate the main testcases
<elfy> :)
<smartboyhw> ;)
<balloons> or fork them into arm specific tests
<elfy> I guess they should be specific
<balloons> I'm happy with the decision you make
<balloons> although I'm thinking there's really only one choice :-)
 * elfy makes decisions on the forum ... 
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> please do fix the typo in the main testcase however :-)
<elfy> how?
<elfy> k - found another stick - will have a look
<balloons> elfy, edit the testcases install(entire disk)
<balloons> it will be fixed then
<balloons> err.. are you not on the admin's team?
<balloons> :-)
<elfy> :p
<smartboyhw> balloons: No
<balloons> we can fix that
<smartboyhw> elf6ś not:)
<elfy> mmm - can we ...
<balloons> ohh yes indeed!
<smartboyhw> Though certainly I like elfy to join:)
<balloons> it's up to you.. lol.. if you'd like the responsibility, I can make it happen
<elfy> balloons: if you do that then astraljava will know ... :p
<smartboyhw> ;P
<balloons> if not, you can work as-is
<elfy> balloons: yea - go ahead :)
<balloons> astraljava is on the team :-)
<smartboyhw> :-)
<elfy> balloons: ok so this install will have to be quicker than 2 hours or little one will know I've nicked her stick :p
<balloons> elfy, fingers crossed
<smartboyhw> little one = ?
<balloons> ok, your all set
<elfy> balloons: I know - that'll be 2 people here doing xubuntu stuff
<balloons> let me send you the info
<elfy> ok
<balloons> pasi is also on the team!
<smartboyhw> So three
<balloons> it's all xubuntu!
<smartboyhw> That IS a lot:)
<elfy> I know that too :)
<balloons> xubuntu rocks, n'est pas?
<smartboyhw> Gee that makes it three
 * smartboyhw does think Xubuntu rocks
<elfy> balloons: it does that :)
<balloons> elfy, here's what you need to know; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins
 * smartboyhw welcomes elfy to the team
<elfy> balloons: so another completely different thing - how can an old bug be a duplicate of a new one ...
<balloons> did I dupe your bugs incorrectly?
<smartboyhw> elfy: Normally doesn´t new ones marked as dups of the old one?
<elfy> balloons: well the old one is dupe of new one - but it doesn't matter much :)
<elfy> unless lp decides to have a fit and fall over sideways lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> elfy, so specifically, there's a sandbox you can play in to learn things
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins/ManagementOverview
<balloons> sandbox is here; http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/
 * smartboyhw decides to play the sandbox a bit
<elfy> ok - for the moment
<smartboyhw> balloons: What the
<smartboyhw> Why can´t I edit the testcases in the sandbox?
<smartboyhw> You do not have any administrative items.
<smartboyhw> Grrrrr....
<balloons> smartboyhw, you should be able to
<smartboyhw> balloons: No I am NOT able to
<smartboyhw> elfy: See if you are able to:)
<balloons> smartboyhw, ohh
<balloons> lookey there..
<balloons> it's broken for me to
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> there is dev work being done on it
<smartboyhw> ...
<balloons> We'll get it settled today hopefully
<smartboyhw> ;)
<balloons> for now, you know how to use things smartboyhw :-0
<smartboyhw> Let me put it in the meeting agenda:)
<smartboyhw> balloons: LOL
<phillw> balloons: looks s-tgraber is working bhind the scenes on it :)
<balloons> phillw, yes indeed
<smartboyhw> ;)
<balloons> the tracker changes are coming out this week
<smartboyhw> I added the agenda item lol
<elfy> balloons: ok - so I successfully killed the whole testcases
<elfy> and changed are to area :)
<smartboyhw> elfy: What do you mean by killing them?
<elfy> I'll look at all that stuff when I get a quiet 5 minutes
<balloons> this is the testsuite for armhf http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/266/edit
<balloons> you can write the new cases and assign them there
<balloons> thanks elfy
<elfy> ok
<smartboyhw> Oh no phillw has quit!
<njin> ouch, balloons already lifted up '
<smartboyhw> lol njin
<njin> ?
<balloons> njin, howdy
<smartboyhw> Action item for today: balloons to keep asking on http://qa.ubuntu.com/ time update
<balloons> smartboyhw, did you update the agenda on the wiki?
<smartboyhw> Yes I did:)
<balloons> please do so if you would :-)
<balloons> thx
<elfy> well it's a 'bit' quicker with this stick ...
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> balloons: You want to teach sth in Ubuntu Open Week? LOL
<balloons> sandbox should be working again elfy and smartboyhw
<balloons> njin, you have a moment to chat?
<smartboyhw> balloons: Works:)
<smartboyhw> Yay phillw is back
<phillw> smartboyhw: yeah, had a few updates to do ... am now on Chrome Version 23.0.1270.0 dev (I run the daily)
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> 15 minutes till meeting everybody:)
<njin> balloons, yes now I'm free
<balloons> njin, excellent.. As you know this week has been all about getting our testcases up to snuff for beta2
<njin> ok
<balloons> so I wanted to chat with you about getting server completely done
<njin> mine only problems are with maas virtualized
<smartboyhw> lol my trick worked
<balloons> njin, do you think we can put up the unmodified maas testcase?
<smartboyhw> I included a freenode webchat link in my mail that directs people to go to #ubuntu-testing and #ubuntu-meeting using ubuntutesting-* nick lol
<balloons> i'd like to get everything up.. I know it's going to take some work with the server team to continue refining the cases
<njin> balloons, no, actually they aren't at all testcases, just strips of docs, and the problem is only to have it working on vm, and maas dhcp won't run during the installation (bug laready reported)
<balloons> njin, I guess I'm a bit confused, I'll have to take a specific look at it again after I finish up this testcase and our meeting
<njin> for the rest i can run a quick install to verify that nothing has changed and publish all the works done
<balloons> njin, I think it's publish time.. I agree
<smartboyhw> balloons: MEETING TIME
<njin> ok, i verify
<balloons> I gave the server folks a heads up we'd be pushing the stuff in today
<njin> great
<balloons> thanks njin! and really amazing work done on this
<plars> jibel, jamespage: don't suppose you want to meet a bit earlier? I have a conflict in +1 hour from now
<balloons> it was not an easy task
<jibel> plars, now works for me too. I didn't know at what time you wake up, and took a security margin :)
<plars> jibel: if it works for jamespage, we can talk now
<jibel> plars, jamespage meeting moved tomorrow 1500UTC
<jamespage> jibel, plars: ack - sorry was afk for a while
<phillw> balloons: present, ping me when you're done in -release
<njin> balloons, ok nothing changed, can be published,Ii will take it synced
<balloons> njin, ok, is there a case for everything on the wiki?
<balloons> so I can just point server at 'ubuntu server' testsuite?
<njin> balloons, no, it needs to be completed, remaining: maas (mandatory), iscsi, no network, rescue(run at once)
<njin> the rest is ok
<balloons> njin right.. so can we push all of those out.. even untested
<balloons> just convert them without verifying and place them in the testsuite
<balloons> the server team can help do them, since as mentioned it's hard.. or in some causes there are bugs preventing verification
<njin> yes, I'm working with maas in VB, but till isn't fixed maas-dhcp i'm locked
<balloons> right.. but the testcase is still potentially valid
<balloons> so let's put it up
<balloons> I mean, we can edit it afterwards
<njin> good
<balloons> but I don't want to hold the others up, and we have to have them all represented
<njin> sure, I hope to meeto someone server-expert at uds so i can follow this brach of testcases
<balloons> njin, we can arrange that :-)
<njin> great again
<njin> I think that the bella center in the uds days cannot contain our big brains
<balloons> njin, lol
<balloons> I can't stop laughing
<smartboyhw> lol lol lol lol
<phillw> balloons: have you time for bug 1046563
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046563 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager never appears on lubuntu precise" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046563
<balloons> phillw, fire away.. I'm not going to have true free time today
<balloons> it's a busy week
<phillw> indeed, any ideas what needs doing to have it looked at? Normally Julien would pick up on it...
<phillw> I'm surmising it is lubuntu specific, does it wait until he returns>
<phillw> s/>/?
<balloons> we can speak with mvo about it
<balloons> ping mvo, if you are about.. I'm guessing it's close to EOD for you.. Just wondering if you could provide insight on an update-manger bug. https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046563
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046563 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager never appears on lubuntu precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> phillw, I think it would be best to talk with someone from the team for debugging help and to bring it to there attenton
<mvo> balloons: yeah, eod ineed, let me check
<balloons> mvo, thank you very much.. mostly just curious how we could debug it more, or help towards resolving it
<mvo> balloons: that sounds like its actually update-notifier is the problem here (sorry, I know its a bit confusing). so update-manager is "just" the gui, update-notifier is the daemon running in the background - do you still run this daemon? and if so, what the mode you use? there is "show updates only ever 7 days" and "show updates everytime something is available"
<mvo> balloons: so I would first check a) is update-notifier running at all? b) what does it output when you run "killall update-notifier; update-notifier --debug-updates"
<balloons> mvo, excellent.. yes that makes sense
<balloons> checking now...
<balloons> k, update notifier is running indeed
<balloons> hmm.. phillw, I am wondering if it's simply a setting issue
<phillw> balloons: from the bug report, they said they have it set to daily?
<balloons> as mentioned, we should have the bug reporter check to see if the 'when there are other updates' is set to show immediately
<balloons> yes, check daily.. but there's a setting as well for displaying them
<balloons> by default, it looks like it's weekly
<balloons> phillw, I would update the bug with mvo's comments and have them check. thank you mvo
<mvo> balloons: cool, keep me updated and let me know if you need further assistance
<mvo> balloons: "gsettings get com.ubuntu.update-notifier auto-launch" is probably also interessting - the output of that
<mvo> balloons: when "auto-launch" is true it mean it will launch update-manager when there are security updates or launch it ever 7 days for normal updates
<mvo> balloons: when set to false it never auto-launches update-manager but instead shows a notification icon when there are updates
<balloons> mvo, ohh interesting
<balloons> phillw, ok, so on my text lubuntu box, given mvo's info, I can make update-manager work properly
<balloons> or display the symptoms the bug reporter is having
<mvo> balloons: gtg, see you later
<balloons> bye!
<balloons> kanliot, ping
<balloons> wxl, ping
<mvo> bye
<phillw> hmm, so it appears that the default settings are incorrect?
<balloons> phillw, well.. they are inconsistent with there expectations
<balloons> mine too :-)
<balloons> njin, how's it coming?
<njin> balloons, ?? what??
<balloons> njin, it's a crazy week..  perhaps I'm confusing you
<balloons> these server testcases are going to be the death of things eh?
<balloons> I want to get them up this week, so they are off the wiki. I know you got stuck trying to verify them. Are you able to simply convert them as-is.. the remaining ones I mean
<balloons> that's the status I was asking about.. how it was going getting the last couple up
<njin> yes, I convert them, the already done are here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases
<balloons> yes, so cdo we have something to put up for maas, iscsi, no network and rescue?
<silverarrow> hi
<njin> balloons, just revisioned, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/maas/trunk/view/head:/INSTALL.txt let me test it in the meantime I convert something other
<balloons> njin :-)
<balloons> thank you!
<silverarrow> I shall have to do some ppc testing or there might not be any ppc
<silverarrow> improvement * ;-)
<wxl> balloons: pong
<balloons> wxl, see the conversation about update-manager above.. I updated the bug as well
<wxl> btw just noticed that the lxterminal.desktop fails to function on lubuntu quantal. rather than using Exec=lxterminal it uses Exec="lxterminal --loginshell" both of which are inconsistent with the more sensible practice of doing "x-terminal-emulation" which Ctl-Alt-T is mapped to by default.
<wxl> balloons: i saw the email about that and will check on it in a bit
<balloons> wxl, excellent
<wxl> honestly i believe i've already checked that, balloons, but i'll try again
<balloons> if so, there's more debug info from mvo
<balloons> hence why I wanted you to check, and we'll go from there
<balloons> changing it made it work for me
<wxl> in the backlog here?
<balloons> yea, it's in the backlog here
<wxl> cuz i thought display immediately was default behavior
<balloons> it's not
<wxl> could you put that as a comment in the bug so that karl can respond to it too?
<wxl> …unless he's awake.
<wxl> kanliot: ping
<wxl> man this sucks. quantal is so pretty now i don't like looking at my precise box anymore XD
<silverarrow> is ubuntu quantal running fine now?
<wxl> on ppc i dunno silverarrow
<wxl> i'm in the process of trying to shrink the iso
<wxl> then maybe i can see if i can get it to install
<wxl> but it seems that others have been having some problems
<silverarrow> I am down loading latest iso of ubuntu to try on ppc
<wxl> it also seems the ubiquity/linux (graphics) bugs are still outstanding
<xnox> wxl: hmm?!
<silverarrow> you can`t get it on DVD either?
<wxl> xnox: which one?
<wxl> oh it will work on dvd
<wxl> i just have no dvd-rws
<xnox> wxl: I have high-light for ubiquity and this looks interesting. Reading scrollback
<wxl> also seems silly to put a supposed "cd" on a dvd :)
<silverarrow> I have 1.5 GB ram on my iBook , it should handle gui install on ubuntu and lubuntu
<wxl> xnox: it's not in the scrollback but was on the fridge for the meeting though it wasn't discussed in detail. one sec
<xnox> wxl: ok. Please let me know which bugs are outstanding from ubiquity which you believe are important.
<wxl> oh weird when i looked this morning the bugs were pointed out on the agenda
<wxl> hold on
<balloons> wxl, ohh the powerpc bugs.. we covered them in the meetin'
<balloons> I setup for next week now :-)
<balloons> sorry mate
<wxl> that must have been before i showed up
<wxl> i was a few minutes late
<wxl> here's one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1040544
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040544 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer dialog does not come up" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xnox> wxl: ah, powerpc =) not strictly ubiquity bug but the general "cannot boot installer image" so it can be anything
<wxl> i *DID* say powerpc up there xnox :)
<wxl> well here's a more informative dupe of that bug btw ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1046619
<balloons> wxl, this the list from this morning
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1040544
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040544 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer dialog does not come up on PPC" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1040526
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040526 in linux (Ubuntu) "Graphics dithered on Desktop image" [Medium,Confirmed]
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1044180
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1044180 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Screen Freeze on Bootup - Lubuntu 12.10 PPC Alternate Aug 30 Build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> yep those are the three i know of balloons
<wxl> not like i've been able to confirm them but … XD
<wxl> um, i can't report a bug on lxterminal?
<xnox> wxl: how can I progmatically check that I am running on that graphics card, such that I could tweak the X.org session.
<xnox> well xorg.conf?
<wxl> xnox: i don't know if i grok your quesiton. you're asking about the bug on linux?
<njin> balloons: this is a part of iscsi, http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServeriSCSIRoot/KVMExample , but is full of images and I dunno how todo in drupal
<balloons> njin, ahh I see
<balloons> well, we can link directly to the images on the wiki
<njin> format ?
<balloons> there's alot of images
<balloons> <img src="">
<balloons> it should take standard html
<balloons> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServeriSCSIRoot/KVMExample?action=AttachFile
<balloons> look on that page for the url's to use :)
<njin> between the quotes is the link ?
<balloons> yes
<njin> ok
<balloons> let's try quickly on the sandbox
<njin> balloons, there's a problem here, I can fork the two testcases (virtual and real, but for the real I've just to copy without verification, ''Take into account that this type of installation requires a server with iSCSI target (or a SAN)''
<njin> and I don't have it
<balloons> yes.. that's fine njin
<njin> ok
<balloons> you've done a lot of work verifying, which is great
<njin> thanks
<balloons> but we'll need help on some of these :-) and once it's in the tracker they can do so
<balloons> hmm img src didn't work in my test
<njin> balloons, where are the preview ?
<balloons> preview for?
<njin> I want to see the server default preview
<njin> server install default sandbox
<njin> I've inserted the link to the image in the wiki and want to see if it works
<njin> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases/1311/edit
<knome> njin, you're lacking a >
<knome> (at least)
<knome> or actually, />
<knome> eg. <img src="URL" />
<balloons> njin, I couldn't get the img src to work sadly
<knome> balloons, did you have valid markup?
<balloons> I believe so.. I know I had it working at one point
<balloons> or I'm crazy
<knome> it might simply be that img tags aren't allowed
<balloons> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases/1306/edit
<knome> ohno
<knome> where is that testcase
<balloons> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/225/builds/16296/testcases/1306/results
<knome> i believe img tags are simply forbidden
<balloons> stgraber, is there a way to put images inside the testcases?
<balloons> tried <image>, <img>, <img src="">
<njin> how can I see the result of this ? http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases/1311/edit
<knome> njin, doesn't look like that is attached to any testsuite
<stgraber> balloons: I guess the <img> tag isn't allowed. We can change that if there's a need for it
<knome> balloons, oh oh! me likes http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/225/builds/16296/testcases
<knome> balloons, can you link the post-install and desktop tests for xubuntu like that?
<knome> stgraber, allowing some <h*>'s would work for me.
<knome> stgraber, maybe with some predefined styles to not interfere too much with the overall looks
<knome> stgraber, but that's wishlist, i'm fine even if i had to wait until R :)
<balloons> knome, what do you mean?
<balloons> stgraber, yes it would be helpful to have allow images.. although I'd prefer to not have them in the cases
<knome> balloons, in the first link, there's "Ubuntu Desktop" and "Ubuntu Desktop Extras"
<balloons> yes, those are 2 different testcases
<knome> balloons, in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/23727/testcases, there is only "Xubuntu Desktop", and i think we would benefit if the desktop tests were separated
<balloons> I put them together that way as the ubuntu desktop core is reused, but the extras are not always
<balloons> make a seperate testsuite and we'll assign it
<balloons> it will partition the same way
<knome> that looks very good though, even if we always have both
<knome> ok, just a sec :)
<stgraber> balloons: <img> is now allowed on staging, let me know if it works fine and you want it enabled in production
<phillw> knome: when you have 5 minutes to spare, could you give me a ping. Thanks
<njin> how can I see this http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases/1445
<njin> the result of
<balloons> stgraber, hmm.. doesn't seem to work
<knome> phillw, ping. :)
<stgraber> balloons: ah? where did you try it?
<balloons> this http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/225/builds/16296/testcases/1306/results should have an image
<balloons> whhops
<balloons> bad link
<balloons> k -- lol..
<balloons> works fine now
<stgraber> balloons: ok. Also please make sure to write valid html ;) <img> is a tag you're supposed to close and requires alt= like <img src="URL" alt="description" />
<balloons> stgraber, yes, will do
<njin> balloons, then the format ?
<balloons> <img src="URL" alt="description" />
<balloons> stgraber, and yes, can we have it on prod
<balloons> when you release
<stgraber> balloons: it's not linked to a release, it's just a Drupal setting, so I can do it now
<stgraber> balloons: done
<balloons> ohh.. well then
<balloons> njin, we have images :-)
<balloons> ty stgraber
<knome> balloons, "Xubuntu Desktop" is the new testsuite
<knome> balloons, renamed the old one to "Xubuntu Installtion"
<balloons> knome, added
<knome> \o/
<knome> hmph. :)
<balloons> slick eh/
<balloons> ?
<knome> they are sorted alphabetically?
<balloons> you can enforce a sort order
<knome> balloons, can you drop the desktop stuff below? thanks
<balloons> change the "weight"
<knome> oh
<njin> oh, but how can I see if the link is right ?http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases/1445/edit
<knome> balloons, hmm, i mean testSUITES
<wxl> we got a winner balloons
<balloons> knome.. ahh.. no ordering for those
<balloons> but I believe it's sorted by id
<knome> balloons, ok
<knome> fixed then :)
<balloons> you could flip the names and testcases within them :-)
<knome> heh. i simply renamed the other
<balloons> njin, the link looks good
<balloons> just finish it out and we'll see what happens on first display
<njin> balloons, you can see the image ?
<balloons> if you wish I can put up a test on the sandbox
<balloons> one sec
<balloons> wxl, what's the winner?
<wxl> balloons: display immediately on other updates
<balloons> ahh..  i figured :-)
<wxl> that's what i get for messing with a bug on a package i *NEVER* used :)
<wxl> apt or die is my motto ;)
<balloons> njin http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/225/builds/16299/testcases
<balloons> the sandbox is setup if you want to check it there first
<balloons> make the testcase and put it into 'ubuntu server' testsuite
<balloons> it will show on that page
<njin> trying
<njin> balloons, ok it works for me too, thanks everybody
<njin> sleep time see you tomorrow
<noskcaj> balloons: what happened woth the alternatememtest and the alternaterepair testcases
<noskcaj> since they wouldn't work
<balloons> noskcaj, the rescue doesn't exist on the desktop cd
<balloons> however, the memtest still does
<noskcaj> just the wiki page is missing
<phillw> stgraber: do you know who looks after the wiki themes (css)?
<balloons> noskcaj, are you able to create the desktopmemtest case?
<balloons> noskcaj, no the wiki still should be there
<balloons> one sec
<balloons> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateMemTest
<stgraber> phillw: no
<phillw> hmm.
<phillw> okies, thanks
<noskcaj> ok balloons
<noskcaj> i will make a typewith.me
<balloons> noskcaj, excellent.
<balloons> noskcaj, also, if you can do a 'check disc for defects' case, that would be good
<balloons> that testcase should be REALLY small :-)
<noskcaj> http://typewith.me/p/Memtest
<noskcaj> yep
<kanliot> you need any specific test cases written?
<balloons> kanliot, if your volunteering, yes
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<balloons> everything under 'Updating testcases for new ubiquity features' needs to be done
<xnox> feel free to poke me about new ubiquity stuff
<phillw> balloons: any other old test cases that are on wiki that need doing? I'm up for 1 major one and a couple of minor edits from it. (similar to work done with alternate last night is about it!)
<xnox> I landed most of it
<balloons> phillw, the biggest is still getting the new testcases for ubiquity
<balloons> I signed up for it.. but i've been helping land the other stuff that depended on people still this week
<balloons> and the list of missing stuff is growing
<balloons> hehe
<noskcaj> can someone remind me the html stuff we use
<phillw> balloons: I don't use ubiquity, but if there is existing in 'old' format I will gladly do the donkey work of converting what I can for you guys.
<balloons> noskcaj, what do you mean?
<balloons> phillw, you mean, conversion for the alt cases?
<phillw> noskcaj: as in the new format?
<noskcaj> yes, have a look at the typewith.me and you will see
<phillw> balloons: yeah, if there is still stuff in the old wiki format that needs transferring, I'll dig in and help out
<phillw> noskcaj: is http://pastebin.com/hsk75Has what you're looking for?
<noskcaj> its different to what me and knome used for the xubuntu testcases but i will use that
<phillw> noskcaj: you will be using the new format.... hang on one moment, let me get it
<phillw> noskcaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat/NewDL is the new one, but it is not yet 'live'
<phillw> balloons: I assume that the <ol>, <li> ones will just be migrated as a batch?
<noskcaj> yeah thats it, thanks
<balloons> yes
<balloons> phillw, yes.. we'll migrate in batch to dt from ol
<balloons> phillw, I'm still doing new stuff in the "old" style
<phillw> noskcaj: I've only just learned the other one, and they go change it all again :P
<noskcaj> that cant be fun
<balloons> I would stick with the old for now.. the new won't work on prod properly
<phillw> balloons: well, if there are still testcases in wiki style that need transferring to the <ol>, <li> then I will do some as they are manual conversions.
<noskcaj> the memtest is finished http://typewith.me/p/Memtest but i used the new stuff
<noskcaj> which has worked fine for the xubuntu tests as far as i know
<balloons> noskcaj, it's a wash, since.. very very soon it will work properly :-)
<balloons> noskcaj, thanks for doing the case
<balloons> phillw, want to work with him to get it in the system?
<balloons> I'll assign to the desktop testsuites after that
<phillw> balloons: you want it queued up on the 'live' area?
<balloons> yes, make it a testcase
<balloons> check it over, etc.. ;-)
<balloons> as far as what's left to convert from the wiki, nothing except the server testcases
<balloons> you could help njin out there
<balloons> they are all 'alt' installer based
<balloons> the ones needing conversion that njin hasn't touched yet are: no network and rescue
<AlanBell> o/ balloons
<noskcaj> balloons: no poblem, i shall start on the check disk testcase http://typewith.me/p/diskdefects
<balloons> noskcaj, ty
<balloons> AlanBell, pong
<AlanBell> do we have a test case that would have picked up bug 1053112?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1053112 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes when orca is running" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053112
<balloons> yea.. the install (screen reader) testcase
<balloons> it could always use a going through
<balloons> we're reviewing the testcases right now as you can see above
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/23713/testcases/1309/results
<xnox> balloons: I am not sure when it regressed. I completed the install ~2 days ago with screen reader no problem (well as in it worked without crashing, not that it was 100% a11y accessible)
<AlanBell> there are no results on that test case, does that mean it isn't being run?
<balloons> AlanBell, not today
<balloons> they are manual tests, so :-)
<balloons> the next milestone is next week, we'll be running it then
<balloons> and inbetween milestones, we run it randomly
<balloons> as xnox mentioned
<AlanBell> ah, right
<jibel> xnox, TheMuso published a new version of at-spi stack and orca yesterday (Sept. 18th)
<AlanBell> I was only expecting it weekly or thereabouts which is fine
<xnox> AlanBell: click on show superseeded build to see when it was last reported against a daily, otherwise it will probably be beta1
<jibel> it'd be worth downgrading to 2.5.90-0ubuntu1 to check it caused the regression.
<xnox> AlanBell: default view is "tailored" for milestone testing, hence it's showing the current build which is today's daily.
<xnox> jibel: ok. but not tonight off to sleep now ;-)
<AlanBell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds/22615/testcases/1309/results found a result there
<AlanBell> from May
<jibel> xnox, same here :)
<AlanBell> ah no, silly Americans :) 05/09/2012 is the intended date
<balloons> that's from this month
<balloons> 2012-09-05
<AlanBell> yay, a format we can agree on :)
<phillw> I always use 5th sept 2012 in such instances, as it still confuses me :P
<phillw> ooh, 9th May 2012 :)
<hggdh> year-month-day is better: no confusion, and sorts nicely
<xnox> AlanBell: closed as won't-fix bug against ubuntu-qa website because it's a bug in drupal stack....
<phillw> typical coder response! :P
<phillw> day-month-year sorts nicely with regex :P
<noskcaj> ubuntu failed to fully shutdown after the install is this a Grub or ubuquity bug
<balloons> it's a known issue if your in a vm
<knome> s/your/you're/
<knome> balloons, if you want to fix that, maybe start with pronouncing out boldy "you are", then when you've learned that, start using the "shorter" version
<knome> balloons, ^ just saying because i once had the same...
<noskcaj> ok, i was useing virtualbox so what do i do
<balloons> knome, bah!
<knome> balloons, ;]
<balloons> good catch
<balloons> i don't even see them anymore
<knome> d'oh, it's that bad?:P
<phillw> knome: btw, after a bit of chasing around, I was told how to raise a support ticket for the theme bug, instead of a bug.
<knome> phillw, right, i could've told you how to file one of those, if i knew you only needed that.
<phillw> knome: I was hoping someone would remember the 'person', but it was well over a year ago & they could well have moved on.
<knome> probably
<knome> they've changed the internal structure of the team much too, so it might be that wouldn't be effective anymore anyway
<knome> they've also much better than a few years ago, hoorah for that
<phillw> well, we'll see how quickly the theme gets fixed :D
<knome> what's the RT number?
<phillw> I gave your name ans this channel for if they have queries.
<phillw> knome: #20471
<knome> phillw, thanks :)
<phillw> I've cc'd the doc team, so they are aware of it. Last time it was raised it was "do you remember the bug number?"
<knome> lol, it's always the same
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-20
<kanliot> this dev asked for a stack trace.  it was a long one.  up to 54,000 lines so far
<kanliot> ok 58000
<kanliot> and it's done
<noskcaj> why are you now smartboyhw-lol ?
<smartboyhw-lol> noskcaj: #ubuntuforums joke:)
<noskcaj> ok
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> i`m burning the lastest daily
<smartboyhw_> :)
<balloons> howdy
<smartboyhw> hOwdy balloons
<silverarrow> there is a rsavage on the forum, loads of good helå
<silverarrow> help
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Look at
<smartboyhw_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins/Members
<silverarrow> I have 1,5 GB RAM now and should be able to run ubuntu too
<silverarrow> I have a theory
<silverarrow> ram is not an exact number is it?
<smartboyhw_> silverarrow: What do you mean?
<silverarrow> I mean how used ram and free ram is measured
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Do see the link please:)
<silverarrow> it looks like there has to be some free ram to use it fully
<balloons> smartboyhw, haha.. lookey there
<silverarrow> does it make sense?
<smartboyhw> balloons: I actually put the link in the main Testcase Admins Team page
<smartboyhw> It is originally for me to try to make a table in the wiki:)
<smartboyhw> balloons: You +1ed it?
<silverarrow> it`s just that i had 512mb originally  computer hardly ever uses more than 400 or 500 mb ram, and yet now with  the additional 1GB swap doesn`t kick in and system runs smoother
<silverarrow> I`m just trying to explain it
<smartboyhw> :)
<elfy> I have removed that comment against my nick on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins/Members - anyone who knows me knows why I don't give it out
<silverarrow> your elf like  etheric personality ?
<elfy> yep
<silverarrow> thought as much ;- )
<elfy> :)
<silverarrow> maybe a bit safer with no names on the web
<silverarrow> or nick
<silverarrow> not sure really, if there is some sneaky stuff with visa card and net bank the name probably comes from elsewhere
<elfy> silverarrow: at least one forum admin has been targetted in r/l - I don't want the same thing - if I was a john smith - I'd not worry :)
<silverarrow> good
<elfy> some people know - some even know my address - but I know who they are :)
<silverarrow> users need the admin team, hopefully they get support
<elfy> luckily the nice pms outweigh the less than nice ones :)
<silverarrow> I suppose you get a lot of questions and requireies ?
<elfy> yep
<silverarrow> angry complaints regarding ubuntu seems a bit off
<silverarrow> being completely voluntarily and with loads of help to get
<elfy> silverarrow: I much prefer the ones the forum language filter render completely unreadable given the choice :p
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> !"#¤%&/
<elfy> yep ... ban :p
<elfy> idjits
<silverarrow> however, some frustration comes with the territory
<silverarrow> drivers and what nots
<silverarrow> horror
<silverarrow> lol
<elfy> well that's what the forum is for :)
<silverarrow> brasero works on ppc
<silverarrow> trouble is cd does not eject?
<silverarrow> nor does it show up in file  manage
<silverarrow> only thing that works is reboot or diskutility?
<silverarrow> at least on iso burns
<silverarrow> a bit cumbersome but manageable
<smartboyhw> :)
<silverarrow> burning ubuntu ppc
<davmor2> silverarrow: but if you burn the PPC how will you test on it ;)
<silverarrow> I will install
<smartboyhw> davmor2: He doesn´t mean burning the PPC ITSELF...
<silverarrow> there are some new suggestions to try posted on the forum
<davmor2> smartboyhw: I know hence the ;) at the end :D
<silverarrow> oh like that lol
<smartboyhw> LOL
<silverarrow> I am taking good care of my old ibook
<silverarrow> have just added a bit of ram too
<silverarrow> maybe there finally will be some use of me to the team
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: Add oil:)
<smartboyhw> (In HK add oil = give support)
<silverarrow> yeah, I might have to get my chain lubricant
<silverarrow> now for cd boot
<silverarrow> back later
<silverarrow> why can't I install at all?
<smartboyhw> Er!?
<silverarrow> !"#¤%%&?
<smartboyhw> Don´t spam please...
<silverarrow> this is getting serious
<silverarrow> is there a way to get wireless drivers for quantal on a usb stick?
<silverarrow> I am looking for a sort of download package manager could handle
<patdk-wk> hmm, ya
<patdk-wk> just download the .deb
 * elfy was too slow ... 
<silverarrow> I have been given this to add to yaboot during cd booting video=ofonly radeon.agpmode=-1
<silverarrow> it turnes out this: video=ofonly:2,/vmlinux: Unable to open file, invalid device
<silverarrow> how to tackle this bug?
<silverarrow> it needs serious attention right now
<silverarrow> and we need smart boys how do more than laugh
<smartboyhw-lol> WHat bug again?
<silverarrow> and some girls
<smartboyhw-lol> lol
<silverarrow> the live cd radeon bug
<silverarrow> not sure it is radeon bug
<silverarrow> why did it work fine in 12.04?
<silverarrow> what have they done to the build?
<smartboyhw-lol> Dunno maybe they messed the drivers
<silverarrow> messing should be illegal
<smartboyhw-lol> No I mean they changed it
<silverarrow> however, now for the tidying up part
<silverarrow> how do devs go out this problem in boothing stage
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> if it was after install you could sort of trouble shoot different ways
<silverarrow> which drivers for a AMD ATI M11 NV fireGL mobility T2e
<tgm4883> elfy, I don't have a wiki page for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins/Members  so I added my google profile page instead. I figured that page is looking for contact info and such. If that's not ok feel free to remove it
<elfy> tgm4883: the wiki page for me is the rigght one -  I just won't be putting my 'real name' on there :)
<tgm4883> elfy, I don't have a wiki page to add, nor do I care to create one
<elfy> I had one anyway :)
<tgm4883> actually i had one at one time, and have sense deleted it
<elfy> mine is rather old lol - I did it long time ago for membership
<tgm4883> elfy, exactly. I had one for the same reason. I don't care to update my info in multiple places, so I deleted it
<elfy> :)
<tgm4883> if required, I'll create a wiki page and just stick a link to my profile on it
<tgm4883> similar to my LP page
<tgm4883> and my website, the about section links to my profile page as well
<smartboyhw> tgm4883: Better idea:)
<tgm4883> elfy, I'm not sure how many people would go to the ubuntu wiki searching for me that wouldn't just do a google search
<tgm4883> which is why I don't have a wiki page
<elfy> tgm4883: I'm not sure how many would go looking for info on me - but as I've seen the nasty end of a stick a forum admin got - Elfy will do :)
<tgm4883> I don't have enough power to garner that much attention :)
<elfy> I didn't :p
<elfy> and I've not had to ban anyone yet either :)
<smartboyhw> tgm4883: You are a good Mythbuntu dev. You will get enough attention:)
<smartboyhw> tgm4883: BTW you are NOT a Ubuntu member?
<balloons> elfy, lol.. ban anyone *yet*
<smartboyhw> lol
<elfy> balloons: well there's this one account I am thinking seriously about ...
<wxl> hah
<patdk-wk> hmm, launchpad is so broken :(
<wxl> patdk-wk: oh?
<wxl> can't file a bug against launchpad? my favorite kind of bug!
<patdk-wk> can't upload to ppa's
<patdk-wk> for >8h now
<patdk-wk> and no one responding to any requests :(
<wxl> oh, well that's no fun. sounds like a good time to file a bug against launchpad. which is through launchpad, by the way. XD
 * patdk-wk submits new bug, the wxl bot on #ubuntu-testing is acting up
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> i wish i could offer further help
<patdk-wk> no problem, I thought #launchpad could, they normally can, but completely dead today, except others having the same issue
<wxl> maybe that's indicative of them working on it? :/
<wxl> not trying to tell you anything you don't already know but maybe you could at least get a sense of whether or not that's true by checking out the mailing list https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> if what is true?
<wxl> whether or not they are working on it
<patdk-wk> not a single email about anything in there
<patdk-wk> unless this combo loader thing is related
<patdk-wk> but don't think so
<phillw> patdk-wk: I'm just asking a bunch of people who may have some information
<wxl> launchpad-users doesn't seem to have any activity on it either https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/
<phillw> they can only suggest haunting on #launchpad and await an admin to arrive :/
<phillw> ping the contacts in the topic, so see if any are about has been advised
<phillw> patdk-wk:  ^^
<patdk-wk> ya, I hadn't bothered to bother people yet directly
<wxl> yeah i'm coming up with nothing; sorry
<njin> balloons, is deprecated here too init.d ? sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<njin> balloons, hallo
<balloons> balloons, yes, that would be
<njin> balloons. ping
<balloons> should be service now
<balloons> lol
<balloons> njin, I typed my own name
<njin> balloons, is online our new tester, sfarnedi
<balloons> ahh.. hello sfarnedi
<sfarnedi> ok ci sono
<njin> hallo sfarnedi, let mi present you balloons, a really nice person
<njin> balloons, sfarnedi (sandra) is a valid help in testing isos
<njin> balloons, so the new command wold be...sudo service networking restart  ?
<njin> sudo service networking start ?
<balloons> i believe so
<njin> sfarnedi, do you need something from me ?
<sfarnedi> no, just listen in order to better understand what's going on
<njin> better ask balloons then ^^
<balloons> njin, the changes to the tracker just landed
<sfarnedi> njin, at the moment I have nothing to ask, I just want to follow your discussion
<njin> ok, sfarnedi for some help on virtual machines or testing just ask, this week me and balloons are busy, but usually we can talk for more time
<balloons> njin is helping to land the server testcases
<njin> ok I go on on my task
<sfarnedi> njin, tomorrow I'm going to better understand how virtual machine work and ask you or balloons in the evening if I need help
<njin> ok, great
<phillw> njin: sfaernedi can also ask me about VM's, I'm familiar with KVM and the Oracle system, I can find my way round Qemu if needed :)
<njin> phillw, ok
<patdk-wk> wee, launchpad mystery solved
<phillw> patdk-wk: what was it?
<patdk-wk> uploads using subkeys are no longer allowed
<patdk-wk> due to perpose or bug, dunno
<patdk-wk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1053568
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1053568 in Launchpad itself "PPA uploads signed with subkeys silently fail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phillw> balloons: have all the test cases been moved from wiki format into <ol> / <li> (or the newer one) now?
<balloons> phillw, no
<balloons> that migration isn't done
<balloons> it's a BUSY week
 * balloons is happy to hand out some work
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> throw me a couple that are awaiting & I'll do my best. they may need tidying up if they are for stuff I'm not familar with :)
<phillw> but, most of the grunt work will have been done :)
<balloons> there's even more ubiquity features to add in now
<balloons> if you want to tackle those testcases (basically, modifying our default testcases) that would be awesome phillw
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1042647 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1042649
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042647 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[FFe] [UIFe] Manual Partitioning LVM" [High,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042649 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[FFe] [UIFe] Manual Partitioning Crypt" [High,Fix released]
<balloons> the page doesn't mention much, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates, but I can help you if you tackle it
<balloons> basically sync the new iso, check out the changes and make the testcases line up
<phillw> balloons: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1439/info has the info for Crypt on an LVM. Is that what you need adding in?
<balloons> yes, but this is on the desktop cd now :-)
<phillw> So, it needs adding in as new testcase for the Desktop installs?
<balloons> and whoops.. looks like you've got some extra info at the bottom of the testcase there :-)
<balloons> phillw, yes, but it's going to be very similar to the default testcases
<balloons> so start with one of the install testcases and add in the encrypt lvm
<phillw> he he, I'll go edit that now!
<balloons> make sense?
<phillw> yup. I'll go have a 'play' :)
<xnox> balloons: the manual-lvm did not land yet.
<balloons> phillw, note that xnox is correct, and some pieces are not yet in the images
<xnox> balloons: not merged in trunk either.
<balloons> however, the 'Add re-using /home via manual partition to testcases' is in the images.. and the testcase for it can be made :-)
<xnox> balloons: phillw: the manual-crypt is merge & uploaded and will be on the next spin.
<balloons> for that testcase, just add it in to the manual parittion pre-existing testcase
<phillw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1439/info corrected
<balloons> basically make sure we can use a pre-existing parition as /home and have it work without wiping data, etc
<balloons> phillw, did you and noskcaj finish up the couple new testcases for the disc menu? 'check disc for defects' and 'desktopmemtest'?
<balloons> don't worry xnox we do blame you :-)
<balloons> :-P
<phillw> balloons: yeah, they're queued - but use the brand new format so cannot be made live until that css change arrives.
<balloons> phillw, ohh it's arrived
<balloons> it's done.. ready, use it ;-)
<balloons> land it now ;-)
<balloons> you'll notice the tracker looks a bit different right? :-)
<balloons> it's just converting the old testcases that has to still happen
<phillw> so, I am to use that, and not <ol> / <li> from now on?
<balloons> your choice, I'm updating old stuff, so I'm using the <ol> for now
<balloons> after the mass convert you'll need to use the new stuff
<balloons> in the interim, I think using the new format for new tests, and using the old format for old is ok
<balloons> prevents me from manually migrating an old testcase just by editing it
<phillw> Okies, well if I'm using 90% of an existing test case for it, I may as well stick with that format.
<balloons> but your welcome to do so actually.. it's not like it's 'hard' to copy/replace
<phillw> I edit live, I don't download them onto my local machine :)
<balloons> hehe
<phillw> ooh, I did finally install Bluefish, I may use that from now on :D
<balloons> real man
<phillw> balloons: from memory re-using /home requires it already to be a seperate partition, and then manually added to the map ensuring that it is marked NOT to format?
<phillw> if so, for those for whom /home is not a seperate partition need to be advised to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<phillw> and then return to complete the test case?
<phillw> or.. what sort of check should be carried out? <sudo fdisk -l> <Expect an entry for /home>
 * balloons balloons reading scrollback
 * balloons fingers going to fall off.. he's not a fast typer
<patdk-wk> it's double balloons
 * balloons notes balloons is referring to himself in the third-person. I think balloons left the building and floated away
<phillw> don't tell me that TheLordOftime popped you and re-created you... again... :)
<balloons> phillw, ahh.. well, I was asked to make it a testcase
<balloons> as it stands now, there's nothing specific given in manual partitioning
<balloons> if your doing something manually however, it can be presumed you have a purpose and reason and understanding to do so
<knome> you're
<phillw> hmm, piglet is an lvm machine... not easy for me to check
<balloons> roflo rlololololol
<balloons> lolololasdlkaskdj
 * balloons pops
<balloons> I would add it as an optional step phillw to the current testcase. You can check how I integrated the webcam screen into the basic install (entire disk) testcase for an example
<balloons> hi knome!
<phillw> balloons: my concern is that if we do not check that /home is a seperate partition, it will get nuked if they are to new to realise that it must be. (I'm always wary of the over excited n00b).
<knome> hullo :)
<phillw> *are too new*
<balloons> phillw, I don't see any issues there.. if /home is not seperate, well, then they'd lose the disk anyway :-)
<balloons> manual partitioning isn't helping or hurting them
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> balloons: which is why I said to do a check, if it fails, go to
<phillw> if so, for those for whom /home is not a seperate partition need to be advised to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<phillw> (20:48:35) phillw: and then return to complete the test case?
<phillw> if so, for those for whom /home is not a seperate partition need to be advised to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<phillw> (20:48:35) phillw: and then return to complete the test case?
<phillw> that way a test case cannot be held responsible for hosing someones /home area :D
<phillw> that check can be added as a pre-requisite before starting the test case.
<phillw> <action: check /home is on seperate partion> <expect: /home on seperate partition>
<phillw> balloons: a simple `cat /etc/fstab` will give them that /home is indeed a seperate partition.
<njin> balloons, I finished the iSCSI virt on kvm page, remaining then , iSCSi root manual test, iSCSI unauthenticated, maas, I can work on them tomorrow and saturday
<njin> ok, sleep time for me, goodnight guys
<phillw> njin: make sure the penguin doesn't catch you!
<njin> uhm, no he's enlarging his butterflies collection...
<njin> quantal is better that win 8, is more advanced
<balloons> phillw, need a few mins
<balloons> sry
<phillw> np
<balloons> sweet.. njin is so close to finishing
<balloons> phillw, ok, I wouldn't use a terminal command if you really wanted to put something in the testcase
<balloons> if they mark it as do not format, it won't be formatted (and they should)
<balloons> if they only have one partition then they won't be able to install
<balloons> make sense.. I don't see how they can cause havoc
<phillw> balloons: I'll have to make a VM and see what the behaviour is when I try to add a non existant home partition. I
<balloons> phillw, ahh excellent point
<phillw> I only use alternate installs these days :)
<balloons> no use bickering about it
<balloons> go and test and see ;-)
<balloons> hence the new testcase
<balloons> lol
<phillw> Is that functionality in the ubuntu amd64 build 20120920 ?
<phillw> balloons: oops http://launchpad.net/bugs/1053362
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1053362 in Ubuntu "daily iso: bootloader install failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phillw> so, I guess me downloading that iso is not a good idea :/
<phillw> it will take several hours to download a dvd sized iso, I'd like one that works :)
<balloons> phillw, lol.. you don't need a working install to test the case :-)
<phillw> balloons: if I'm going to commit piglet to ~4 hours of downloading, I'd actually like a working zsync so that I can do any further tests when called upon?
<phillw> balloons: xubuntu i386 is failing, same bug... Hueston, we have a problem.
<phillw> they are the only 2 desktops I see having been tested on iso-tracker.
<balloons> phillw, yea.. sounds like no good
<leadsled> balloons, I have several questions regarding testcase proofreading
 * phillw wonders if they will get fixed faster than the ppc one that has been around longer.....
<balloons> leadsled, sure
<balloons> phillw, if it's widespread, we should mark the isos for rebuild
<balloons> let's ask in #ubuntu-release
<phillw> balloons: are the RT aware of the issue?
<leadsled> do the links in the testcases also need be tested?
<phillw> leadsled: I've not been putting any links into mine... so, balloons is going to have to answer that one!
<balloons> leadsled, no shouldn't need to be.. they are all templated and should work.. test one then it's safe to assume :-)
<balloons> phillw, I'm assuming he means the templated links
<phillw> balloons: okies, I thought it was a legacy of the 'very' old wiki based testcases
<phillw> thought I was missing out doing something :)
<balloons> ahh.. no, if you check the template text at the bottom it has links to filing a bug or submitting a result
<phillw> balloons: are, that bit that I just copy and paste?
<phillw> s/are/ahh
<phillw> balloons: would you ask on -release about http://launchpad.net/bugs/1053362
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1053362 in Ubuntu "daily iso: bootloader install failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phillw> better coming from you (they might shout at me, throw hand-grenades etc. etc. :P )
<balloons> phillw, yes
<balloons> fixed phillw
<balloons> grab your iso without concern
<balloons> I'd get the non-dvd image :-)
<leadsled> balloons, so i report to you and or phillw when i completed a testcase proofread?
<balloons> leadsled, we could probably add a section to the wiki page
<balloons> it's where all the work is being tracked
<phillw> leadsled: reporting to balloons is better (He's the boss :) )
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<balloons> have a hand at updating that if wiki's don't scare you
<phillw> balloons: can you post a message onto http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds ?
<phillw> or is that not in your powers?
<balloons> the notice board
<balloons> yep can update
<phillw> basically tell people not to use the 20120920 desktop spins, saves people wasting time & reporting an already known & fixed bug.
<phillw> it will either be 20120920.1 or 20120921
<phillw> sorry, leadsled we're not ignoring you! Just seem to have a bad batch of dailies that having people test will waste their time & energies.
<phillw> and, that, as they say, is wrap. Beta 2 is frozen. May the Lord have mercy upon it and all who test it.
<noskcaj> is this error going to be in xubuntu too?
<noskcaj> or ubuntu i386
<phillw> noskcaj: it affects xubuntu i386 and ubuntu amd64, so it seem an across the board bug. It has been fixed, but needs to wait for the respin.
<phillw> noskcaj: that is why I've asked balloons to put a note on so people do not try testing an iso we know is 'poorly'
<balloons> phillw, no no no.. todays iso works
<balloons> it was a problem yesterday from what they tlel me
<phillw> leadsled: on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates there is a new column called "Proof Read"
<balloons> or.. perhaps I'm wrong
<balloons> I can't check yet.. though I have today's iso
 * balloons fires up vm
<phillw> balloons:
<phillw> (21:49:05) cjwatson: balloons: it's already fixed
<phillw> (21:49:12) balloons: cjwatson, ty
<phillw> (21:49:18) cjwatson: when I'm not in the pub I'll dup it and stuff
<phillw> (21:49:50) phillw: cjwatson: is it a full respin for all?
<phillw> (21:50:01) Laney: it's not respinning time yet.
 * balloons is dizzy
<phillw> which I read as the bugs that are applied to 20120920 are correct, and a respin is awaited
<balloons> if they are broken, let's mark them as such so they can't be reported on, etc
<phillw> balloons: that is what I asked you to do on the page :)
 * balloons floats
<balloons> I'll just check now and do so if that's the case
<balloons> the answers are confusing
<phillw> leadsled: just put "yes" when you have done them, no need for a date. I'll go check on getting the tables set correctly across the page.
<phillw> balloons: please do, I'm not sure what is going on either... But that is a normal state of affairs for me :D
<balloons> lol
<balloons> it's only this way because I'm trying to land the unity testing atm
<balloons> yep.. unity testing..
<balloons> more fun :-)
 * phillw is glad lubuntu does not use Unity :D
<phillw> but, if I do land a working VM for ubuntu 12.10, guess my VM will get used to it!
<balloons> k got the error
<balloons> marking the isos
<leadsled> balloons, do i need to compare the new testcase with a done status on this page QATeam QuantalTestcaseUpdates to a master testcase?
<balloons> leadsled, no.. you don't have to compare it to anything. Just check the testcase for grammar errors, etc.. and when we have a good iso to work with again, lol, actually run through the testcase and make sure it is correct
<balloons> odds are if you look, you'll find a grammar error in my testcases.. I simply can't see the errors :-)
<noskcaj> ditto
<leadsled> balloons, ok
<phillw> balloons: can you have a look at the 1st table on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates and let me know if you want me to refresh the whole page to that format?
<balloons> <-- not a wiki guru
<balloons> <-- made the original page
<balloons> likely your is better
 * balloons not seeing diff?
<phillw> balloons: not bothered... do you like that layout (I'm no wiki guru, but I know some who are so I use their work )
<phillw> balloons: refresh the page. you should see the table correctly aligned and using more of the width up on the 1st one, than the others below it.
<balloons> ahh..
<balloons> yes much nicer
<balloons> have at it
<phillw> i'll apply it. You can thank MrChrisDruif for the formatting he is our tame wiki guru on lubuntu :)
<phillw> he's very much part time now, so kanliot looks after the day to day grunt work of wiki editing, but he's always there if we need him :)
<kanliot> i am
<kanliot> what we talking about?
<balloons> the craziness called beta kanliot
<kanliot> k
<kanliot> i thought it was the days shortinging
<kanliot> makeing people crabby
<phillw> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<phillw> I'm not going to break my back setting table widths for a temp page, hopefully that format will get us through!
<balloons> k
<balloons> yes, I think that will be fine
<phillw> if kanliot gets bored and wants to play with table widths, it would be a good area to try on. As long as he does not delete any data!
<phillw> leadsled: you are now safe to change the "No" bit into "Yes" as you proof read the test cases, thank you for agreeing to look out for our typos :)
<balloons> ^^ +1! ty to leadsled
<balloons> probably the harder job honestly :-)
<phillw> balloons: well, as the typo I spotted was on the old, old test case, I guess so. humans are very good at correcting spelling mistakes. If I were to be presented a technical paragraph and some one snook in a 'fro' in place of a 'for', chances are I'd miss it. I'd be more concentrating on what they were asking :)
<phillw> kanliot: the other reason people may be less cheerful than normal is the shear volume of FFe's etc going through for Unity. I've never seen such an amount of requests go through. They are nagging the docs team, the translation team, the release team & us on QA haven't a prayer of getting test cases up until all the changes are in!
<phillw> some of installer stuff ubiquity has not even landed yet... and todays isos seem poorly.
<balloons> phillw, yes.. my mind sees what it wants to see
<balloons> I simply don't read things
<phillw> balloons: have you managed to wrestle some one down as to what is happening with desktop 20120920?
<balloons> I just landed the new unity testcases
<balloons> back to the installer stuff now :-)
<phillw> congrats :D
<phillw> Let's see if we can have something to install, and I'll help out :P
<phillw> anyways, whilst there is a lull in the proceedings... how's life treating you today kanliot?
<kanliot> playing space pirates and zombies on linux
<kanliot> it's a pretty good
<balloons> phillw, yes today has been quite a busy day
<balloons> and ohh my
<balloons> look at the hour
<balloons> I haven't moved from my chair at all today :-)
<phillw> balloons: well, I got dragged out with my Mom for the weekly shop, so it was nice to have a change of four walls :)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I'm floating low
<balloons> and rainstorm is moving in outside
<balloons> it says.. stay in the chair
<phillw> balloons: so, I should wait for 20120921 before downloading?
<balloons> phillw, yea, I think hacking on this tomorrow is good
<balloons> play with unity tonight
<balloons> it's ready..
<balloons> course for you, being lxde... ;-)
<knome> hmm.
<phillw> I'll pull in the 20120920 as zsync, that will most of it in. then can do a refresh tomorrow.
<balloons> yep
<balloons> I'm sitting on the synced iso's
<knome> don't break it!
<phillw> balloons: I'm still waiting... should I instigate a zsync download of ubuntu amd64 12.10 20120920?
<balloons> phillw, afaik it's not coming till tomorrow
<balloons> aka, tonight at normal build
<phillw> balloons: how much is difference? Can I get the bulk of it overnight and then a quick zsync? Afterall, that is what zsync is there for?
<balloons> download the iso
<balloons> zsync tomorrow
<balloons> as always
<balloons> i have one iso i dl at the start of the cycle
<balloons> i zsync it all the way through :-)
<phillw> well, as I have no source, zsync will download the full iso :)
<phillw> quiick check.... oh, you have jack zero... okies... I'll get everything :)
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> sounds like a plan
<balloons> ok, it is most defintely dinner time
<phillw> go get dinner, I have a screaming ppc tester at my throat!
<wxl> oh bah
<phillw> wxl: ping
<wxl> pong phillw
<phillw> xnox: you here>
<xnox> phillw: yeah...
<phillw> hmm, I seem to have started a flame war on -testing... :(
<wxl> this isn't testing? :)
<phillw> wxl: on -release!
<wxl> oh
<wxl> yikes
<phillw> wxl: can you explain to xnox the problem you are having getting the iso 790769664 Jul 24 19:08 quantal-alternate-powerpc.iso onto a CD
<phillw> I've obviously missed something,
<wxl> infinity has helped a bit on #lubuntu-offtopic
<wxl> canonical has never targeted for any optical disc <700mb
<wxl> even though cd capacities have been as small as 650mb
<wxl> (which is what i am cursed with)
<infinity> wxl: Also, I have no idea where that ISO of yours is from.
<infinity> Err, s/wxl/phillw/
<phillw> good, sorry, I was pinged else where for an ssh problem! (QA and live support do not mix at times!)
<infinity> That must be alpha3, which no one should be testing these days.
<infinity> -rw-rw-r-- 1 cdimage cdimage 733630464 2012-09-20 16:38 daily/current/quantal-alternate-powerpc.iso
<infinity> ^-- The current alternate.
<wxl> http://thesii.org/iso/lubuntu/quantal/alpha-3/
<infinity> Yeah, use dailies. ;)
<wxl> right
<infinity> We're pushing toward beta-2 right now.
<wxl> the only reason that got brought up was because of a problem i had with this shrunk iso i had and thinking it had a regression on it
<infinity> phillw: That said, as I said in offtopic, remind me tomorrow, and we'll put some of your other CDs on a diet to get them all under 700M.
<wxl> so we wanted to test against something releasey
<infinity> And wxl will go buy new media. :)
<wxl> but i'm gonig to say screw it, go get some dvd-rws and do over
<infinity> And everyone wins.
<wxl> exactly!
<phillw> infinity: it was pulled as a part of a trial scheme being set up by balloons so that we have all the milestone releases for all falvours to be able to check back on owing to the fact that the server itself is limited in what it can keep.
<infinity> Fair enough.
<infinity> Anyhow.  I have to run.  Real Life calling.
<wxl> thanks for all the help infinity
<wxl> drink one for us
<phillw> the server it is on has 2TB, I have also done the maths and can hold them all
<wxl> which means more than 1
<phillw> infinity: and a couple for me :D
<phillw> wxl: well, what can I say? ... WOW springs to mind!
<wxl> hah
<phillw> hmm, I've heard of squashfs, but that is the limit of my knowledge!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-21
<leadsled> phillw, when are the respins expected?
<phillw> leadsled: I believe they are on the cron job.
<phillw> As there is still last minute stuff coming in, they have extended time scales to the point of breaking, but not beyond.
<leadsled> phillw, I already see some things that I would change, do I need to submit these thing for consultation?
<phillw> leadsled: on test cases?
<leadsled> phillw, yes
<phillw> fire an email off to nicholas.skaggs@canonical.com and please cc me at phillw@ubuntu.com
<phillw> One of us will get about them!
<phillw> leadsled: it is for balloons to allocate edit privs, I'm an editor and can check what is proposed and apply it if I am happy with it. As you have the horrendous task of actually proof-reading all our work, it is probably best that you keep that vital role and not get involved in editing; else we will need another person to check the edits.. etc.
<phillw> leadsled: or, put another way - you point out the errors... we have to go fix them :D
<kappayero> Hey does anyone knows whoy ubuntu works in a HP Pavilion dv6-6180la Notebook??
<silverarrow> anyone heard something on the installer issues ?
<smartboyhw> No.:)
<silverarrow> unfortunate
<silverarrow> the clever guys are on to it, but it must be a difficult one
<smartboyhw> :)
<silverarrow> vm seems to bee useless in this case too
<smartboyhw> I believe in the installer guys
<silverarrow> me too, they just need the right kind of input
<smartboyhw> Yeah but then people DO often say that ubiquity is ****
<silverarrow> hopefully ubiquity will get sorted out
<silverarrow> there are always some issues that need ironing out
<smartboyhw> :)
<silverarrow> it`s like it is made to be this way
<silverarrow> linux users are meant to struggle a bit
<silverarrow> and definitely the devs and builders
<silverarrow> not to mention testers
<smartboyhw> :)
<silverarrow> however, installer is a bit critical it haults everything
<smartboyhw> Yes it does
<silverarrow> It worked painlessly in 12.04 so it is definitely not impossible
<smartboyhw> Well it is a developing OS so...
<silverarrow> I think the trouble is the ppc team cannot duplicate the problem on their hardware
<silverarrow> I certainly have the problem but cannot report back any useful info
<silverarrow> we should send them an old ibook or two
<silverarrow> an ibook and a powerbook
<silverarrow> some of the G5s are still pretty decent
<silverarrow> compared to new hardware I mean
<silverarrow> but with the typical ppc issues, which are software related
<smartboyhw> PPC is a problem...
<silverarrow> ibm still makes them
<silverarrow> huge powerful things
<silverarrow> mostly servers I think
<silverarrow> half an hour until noon, and I am out to lunch
<silverarrow> what about the oversize issue on cd?
<xnox> ubiquity is good =((((
<silverarrow> is it only 64bit? I have burned lubuntu on cd no problem
<silverarrow> yes, ubiquity is usually fine
<silverarrow> but alway!!!! s needs sorting out on the betas and alphas
<silverarrow> ppc should run all fine with some tuning though
<silverarrow> xnox, have heard anything on the installer issue?
<xnox> ppc is not ubiquity problems
<smartboyhw> xnox: Sometimes I need to disagree that ubiquity is good. My way of saying this should be: It is good but clearly unstable.
<xnox> most of the time it's everything but ubiquity: X, kernel, grub/bootloaders
<silverarrow> I`m not sure if it all can be blamed on ubiquity though,
<silverarrow> or at all
<silverarrow> live cd just don`t work
<silverarrow> some focus on the graphic drivers
<silverarrow> thought non of the workarounds suggested makes a difference on my laptop
<silverarrow> which I find a bit worrying
<silverarrow> is the live cd problem for powerpc the same in ubuntu and lubuntu?
<silverarrow> I get a cursor and a warped ubuntu purply wallpaper when booting the live DVD
<silverarrow> in lubuntu I get a full desktop environment not working though
<xnox> the screen "try or install ubuntu" is the same for all images (even kubuntu)
<xnox> it is a "fake" desktop-like session.
<xnox> with a wallpaper and a few gadgets around
<silverarrow> I see
<xnox> we do different tricks depending on what packages are available
<xnox> e.g. start different settings daemons, use different window manager, set different wallpaper and the like.
<silverarrow> the most important would be working wireless and installer I should think
<xnox> X + thin app layer + ubiquity
<xnox> after you click "Try" a proper live session is loaded as expected by that spin.
<xnox> if you launch ubiquity from there - it is just a python app with none of the crazy stuff.
<xnox> wireless is actually network-manager + dbus over which ubiquity talks with network manager
<silverarrow> I  have launched installer from the desktop icon
<silverarrow> Is there a way to give any useful feedback on this bug?
<silverarrow> I have lunched ubiquity in terminal and posted the results
<silverarrow> in Ubuntu I get absolutely nothing usable at all
<silverarrow> in lubuntu it is slightly better
<silverarrow> so, now clever suggestions ?
<silverarrow> no*
<Laney> fellows
<Laney> I can't start the current daily in vbox or qemu (virt-manager)
<Laney> are others experiencing this?
<Laney> qemu had a blinking cursor, vbox is just blackness
<Laney> wait a second, I got something, 10 minutes later
<sagaci> desktop i386 loads fine in vbox but performance is unbearable
<sagaci> albeit marginally better than a couple of weeks ago
<ade> Hi all, have just completed my first .iso test, can anyone spare a few seconds to answer a few questions?
<kanliot> yes
<kanliot> http://code.google.com/p/gnome-mplayer/issues/detail?id=638#c8
<kanliot> developers are so frustrating.
<kanliot> someone should teach them stuff
<kanliot> he actually implies i should be running GNOME to test his bug
<kanliot> ade ask
<balloons> kanliot, lol
<balloons> ade, fire away
<ade> Thanks kanliot. Basically while performing the live .iso daily test, my system was absolutely crawling! Took some 20 mins to launch ubuntu, open the browser and shut down. How do you think the best way to flag this up would be, as not really a bug?
<ade> Hey balloons
<balloons> ade, using real hw or virtual?
<ade> real hw, booting from usb key
<kanliot> not a bug
<kanliot> persistence is slow
<balloons> ade, have you run any images this cycke>
<balloons> the shell is now unity3d.. your system might be one that is better served by a non3d window manager
<kanliot> balloons it's a bug in usb-creator
<balloons> that and/or your usb key may be slow.. in general it may be why you are seeing bad performance
<kanliot> i'm 200% sure
<kanliot> usb-creator :(
<balloons> kanliot, I don't even know how he created the image
<balloons> he or she.. sorry ade :-)
<ade> I thought it may be something like that.
<kanliot> ade you a girl?
<balloons> if you believe it to be a usb creator bug or something like that.. you can use dd to copy the image to usb manually
<ade> Haha! No, for the record I am all male (last I checked?)
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> the devs dont use usb-creator
<ade> I used TestDrive to create the bootable usb key
<kanliot> testdrive
<balloons> dd if=/the/path/to.iso of=/dev/sdX
<kanliot> whats that
<balloons> testdrive to create the iso, really?
<balloons> whoa
<balloons> ade, I've been using that for almost a year now
<balloons> I NEVER EVER noticed or clicked that button
<balloons> <-- mind blown
<ade> Hahaha
<kanliot> well i was wrong about usb-creator
<knome> i would be more baffled if you never noticed it but still clicked it
<kanliot> but it still might be persistence
<ade> It was my first test so I figured easing in gently with test drive would be a little easier, I did a vm test first which sailed and then though about the persistance test so just clicked create key and got to it.
<kanliot> persistence is one of those features that doesn't work for 30% of users
<kanliot> and they still promote it
<smartboyhw> Wow what are we talking about?:D
<kanliot> read up
<smartboyhw> Hi kanliot
<smartboyhw> Hi ade
<ade> Hey smartyboyhw
<ade> Anyways, so is it pretty much decided that the poor performance was simply down to persistence then?
<balloons> ade, kanliot  certainly is convinced :-) If you wish, creating a non-persitant usb key would confirm or deny it :-)
<balloons> I've never experienced the issue myself, but :-)
<balloons> I've never used that usb disk creator etheir
<ade> balloons, I like your thinking! I think it needs to be settled lol
<balloons> so since your iso is in testdrive, do you know where it's located?
<balloons> think you can run the dd command yourself, or you need help?
<balloons> you need to be careful with using dd.. it's powerful and can wipe drives
<kanliot> unetbootin is an option
<balloons> lol, now kanliot there's something I use to love, but doesn't work at all for me anymore
 * kanliot just broke compiz
<kanliot> :(
<balloons> whenever the switch was made to make all ubuntu images usb bootable by default, unetbootin kind of doesn't work anymore
<balloons> for me anyways
<knome> kanliot, how can you break something that is already broken? :)
<balloons> I prefer just writing the image myself
<kanliot> how exactly is unetbootin broken?
<ade> I have absolutely no idea where it's located but shouldn't't be to difficult to find. I will have a good browse of the man page before I do anything drastic, don't you worry lol
<ade> Been there, done that!
<kanliot> boot menu?
<kanliot> and the 30% of users who try ubuntu on the usb key who have ade's result
<kanliot> i guess they are SOL
<kanliot> because i don't see them here
<kanliot> sorry i'm grumpy
<balloons> ade, well I can walk you through it quickly
<kanliot> where do you upload videos of your testing session?
<balloons> hit your preferences page in testdrive, it will tell you where it caches the isos
<kanliot> dev wants me to record a video of hte bug
<balloons> should be under ~/.cache/testdrive
<balloons> kanliot, ohh you can't attach it?
<balloons> I would use kazaam, record and attach to lp
<kanliot> kazaam better than recordmydesktop?
<balloons> barring that, you can use youtube, and make it unlisted if you want a little more privacy to it
<balloons> kanliot, I prefer it, but ;-)
<kanliot> hah
<kanliot> productivity success
<kanliot> installed recordmydesktop, recoreded the bug and uploaded
<knome> bbl
<balloons> excellent
<ade> Nice one kanliot, love it when a plan comes together eh?
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> and he didn't respond when i asked him why i should install KDE to test the bug
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> did apt-cache search kazaam
<kanliot> nothing
<kanliot> and google search just shows saquille o neal vids
<balloons> kanliot, he's likely trying to rule out the de being an issue
<balloons> run it under anything else
<kanliot> dude, i run LXDE
<kanliot> is what  i should have said
<kanliot> ok this is for balloons
<kanliot> i think i understand the workaround for software-updater on quantal
<kanliot> but it's not the result i'm looking for
<kanliot> i still think it's a big quality issue
<kanliot> although it doesn't affect people who want to update through the command line everday
<balloons> kanliot, https://launchpad.net/kazam
<balloons> sudo apt-get install kazam
<balloons> kanliot, you mean the display weekly thing?
<kanliot> yeah
<balloons> just have lxde ship the default as daily if you wish to change it
<balloons> or change it yourself :-)
<kanliot> it wasn't set to weekly
<kanliot> or it wasn't updating weekly
<kanliot> i guess i'm not 100% sure
<kanliot> but i observed that it wasn't working weekly or otherwise until it was set to daily
<kanliot> and you can't set to daily on my precise machine
<silverarrow> hi
<kanliot> not sure why
<kanliot> maybe you could have wxl explain why it's a decent workaround
<kanliot> but if it doesn't work on precise
<kanliot> and it doesn't work until you do an workaround which i couldnt figure out
<kanliot> or you
<kanliot> or wxl
<kanliot> maybe it's not really working
<ade> Tell you what... round of applause for kanliot - without persistance, iso ran like a dream from usb and didn't encounter half the problems raised when actually performing the test.
<kanliot> :)
<ade> Persistence sucks!
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> obvious to everyone but the people who use it
<ade> lol, I have never felt the need to use it but test case called for it so...
<ade> Am very surprised at it's impact though
<kanliot> one of the main functions of qa is to make people aware of bugs that affect quality
<kanliot> and give numbers to that quality
<ade> Well I passed the test because it did complete all the required tasks, but in reality if that was a first time user then they would be reaching back for that windows cd pretty damm fast.
<kanliot> yeah and it's an unneeded feature as well
<kanliot> you didn't need persistence
<kanliot> neither do i
<kanliot> i have posted a message on the forums
<kanliot> a few people chimed in, and agreed
<kanliot> ive found complaints about stack exchange
<kanliot> unanswered questions
<kanliot> it's a support issue
<ade> True, very true. Can you post a forum link please? Would be interested in reading what people have to say
<kanliot> the specific post?
<kanliot> its been 6 mo
<balloons> congrats kanliot :-)
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> you were correct
<balloons> we could update the testcase to mention the potential issue
<smartboyhw> Sorry I missed the logs:)
<ade> Oh, thought you just created the post lol
<balloons> kanliot, on the update-manager thing
<smartboyhw> What happened ?
<balloons> everything works properly for me on precise, running lubuntu
 * smartboyhw finally got Ubuntu Studio back
<kanliot> i'll find the thread it will just take too damn long
<ade> No don;t be silly kanliot, I might have a search myself later for it.
<smartboyhw> :)
<kanliot> k :)
<silverarrow> kanliot, what iso were you running?
<kanliot> silverarrow
<kanliot> ade is new to this channel
 * smartboyhw throws a welcome party to ade lol
<kanliot> and he was having a problem using a usb-key installed with a apersistent livecd
<ade> Haha, cheers!
<kanliot> which can be horribly slow
<kanliot> so we were just wondering why persistence is even installed automatically if it fails so often
<kanliot> persistence on usb flash drives
<silverarrow> hi ade
<kanliot> balloons is the lubuntu up to date?
<smartboyhw> kanliot, lol
 * silverarrow wonders if lubuntu cd boots at all 
<ade> I think that's a good idea balloons, a simple warning would be resonable I think
<ade> Hey silverarrow
<balloons> kanliot, yes up to date
<ade> brb
<balloons> back in a bit
<smartboyhw> cya balloons
<silverarrow> how do you bind F12 with eject command?
<smartboyhw> Er!?
<silverarrow> all it does now is show right click menu
<smartboyhw> Good kanliot is back
<silverarrow> sorry, wrong channel
<kanliot> hi man
<silverarrow> wb
<kanliot> what time is it in HK?
<silverarrow> quarter past four here
<smartboyhw> kanliot, 10:14 PM
<kanliot> i thought you were in china
<smartboyhw> HK is China mate
<kanliot> has been for 12 years
<silverarrow> are you sure  ? ;-)
<kanliot> well longer
<smartboyhw> kanliot, 15
<smartboyhw> 15 years
 * smartboyhw is fourteen BTW
<silverarrow> time goes fast
<silverarrow> and the british empire keeps dwindling
<smartboyhw> lol
<kanliot> yah 1997
<kanliot> just double checked :)
<silverarrow> yeah, we need to be reminded
<smartboyhw> :)
<kanliot> so you're in usa smartboyhw
<kanliot> ?
<smartboyhw> kanliot, er it is PM (night)
<smartboyhw> 10:17 PM, not AM
<smartboyhw> duh
<kanliot> pm is night
<kanliot> but are you in HK?
<smartboyhw> Yes
<smartboyhw> Current location: Hong Kong, China
<kanliot> and what time is it
<smartboyhw> 10:14 PM
<kanliot> sorry my bad
<smartboyhw> lol
 * smartboyhw wants kanliot to guess when balloons will come back
<silverarrow> isn`t "am" everything from 00:00 to 12.00, and "pm" from 12.00 to 00:00  ?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, Yes
<silverarrow> twelve o`clock being noon
<smartboyhw> Yes
<silverarrow> i always have to think twice on that
<silverarrow> we don`t use am and pm
<silverarrow> in daily speech I mean
<smartboyhw> Oh!
<silverarrow> probably a British and/or US standard
<silverarrow> it is international, but not used much in my language
<silverarrow> is anything being done on the ppc iso?
<silverarrow> the installer bug is not improving on the dailies
<silverarrow> I have been checking every day
<silverarrow> not sure if any useful info goes to the right people
<silverarrow> If anyone has a suggestion of debugging live CD or alternate, I am willing to take directions
<silverarrow> for testing I mean
<kanliot> i would trust phillw to move heaven and earth to get ppc working
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> sounds good
<smartboyhw> lol
<silverarrow> just as long as he does dig any deeper
<silverarrow> doesn`t
<silverarrow> is phillw working on ppc hardware ?
<kanliot> no
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, er...IDK
<phillw> silverarrow: as soon as the beta 2's arrive I am hoping to spend some time with colin watson on the ppc issues. There is some guidance in the bug reports to be tried out.
<smartboyhw> :)
<phillw> they are running flat out of feature freeze exceptions at the moment.
<silverarrow> yes, that is the problem, everything freezes up
<silverarrow> lubuntu shows desktop environment, Ubuntu not at all
<silverarrow> ubuntu has a warped purply background, with a cursor and nothing else
<phillw> silverarrow: have you read through the suggested work arounds on the ppc bug reports?
<silverarrow> I have tried all the  suggested workaround to manager graphic drivers in yaboot stage
<phillw> ahh, that's a yes, then :/
<silverarrow> I thinks so
<smartboyhw> ;/
<phillw> infinity: you asked to be reminded anout putting the lubuntu iso's onto a diet :)
<silverarrow> nasty bug to have when it haults all further testing
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1046563
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046563 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager never appears on lubuntu precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kanliot> balloons says it's he can't confirm on precise
<kanliot> that bug
<smartboyhw> Duh
<smartboyhw> Flavor progress
<smartboyhw> Edubuntu: 45%
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu: 38%
<smartboyhw> Lubuntu: 53%
<kanliot> and i guess i need to reconfirm that that the bug shows on quantal
<silverarrow> yeah, I read that one too, not sure if I can confirm it either, and I run precise every day
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Studio: 36%
<phillw> kanliot: he did confirm it, just some debate on what the defauklt setting should be.
<smartboyhw> Xubuntu: 95%!!!!!!! How on earth
<kanliot> phillw lets say I reinstall with a fresh quantal
<kanliot> and wait a week
<kanliot> and the bug bites
<kanliot> would you be interested?
<silverarrow> if they are bloodsuckers you might get anemic
<phillw> we are always interested.
<silverarrow> if they are wood termites, perforated floorings ?
<kanliot> not funny
<phillw> smartboyhw: have a look at how many variants there are for xubuntu :)
<kanliot> i'm talking about wiping my pc
<smartboyhw> phillw: LOL
<silverarrow> xubuntu is popular
<phillw> kanliot: can you not set up a VM?
<kanliot> and let it run for a week?
<kanliot> i have to admit i don't know how to test update-manager
<kanliot> software updater
<phillw> it does not need to run for a week. just re-start it after 7 days and see if it looks for updates :)
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> sounds good
<kanliot> glad i ask
<kanliot> ed
<kanliot> was beta 2 today?
<phillw> for some, possibly but usually monday.
<smartboyhw> kanliot, freeze was on
<kanliot> so beta 2 is moday
<phillw> kanliot: just keep an eye on the iso-tracker.
<kanliot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<kanliot> why phillw
<phillw> kanliot: there will a section added called 'Beta 2' :)
<kanliot> k thx
<phillw> kanliot: if you get bored, can you proof read the testcases for lubuntu and check for typos etc.
<kanliot> gimme link
<kanliot> i'll do it
<smartboyhw> phillw: And we will see if kanliot will have an opportunity to be in Testcase Admins:)
<phillw> kanliot: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds
<phillw> you need to proof read the 4 for Desktop and the 3 for alternate.
<phillw> you only have to proof read one set, not all of them!
 * smartboyhw will help to proofread also if phillw wants to
<phillw> kanliot: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/23814/testcases
<phillw> smartboyhw: do you want to do http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/23809/testcases
<smartboyhw> phillw: Sure:)
<kanliot> i'm missing something
<phillw> will make a lot of "Yes's" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<smartboyhw> lol
<phillw> kanliot: ?
<phillw> as those 7 test cases are flavour agnostic and apply accross the board :)
<kanliot> well the testcase wasn't expanding when i clicked arrow
<smartboyhw> Typo!!!!
<smartboyhw> phillw; Typo found:)
<phillw> kanliot: which one?
<phillw> smartboyhw: where?
<kanliot> the testcase isn't expanded
<phillw> kanliot: which one?
<kanliot> so i had to hover over the "testcase" text to see that it was a link
<kanliot> then click it
<silverarrow> reading the suggested specs for Ubuntu, it should in theory run all fine on my iBook
<smartboyhw> You should see a request to confim date and time Step 15
<smartboyhw> On guided
<smartboyhw> Actually ALL alternates
<phillw> smartboyhw: okies, I'll edit them!
<kanliot> just griping, the qa website is still hard to learn
<smartboyhw> Yeah!
<silverarrow> some are already running quantal server
<kanliot> phillw
<phillw> smartboyhw: all three corrected :)
<phillw> kanliot: yes?
<kanliot> the alternate encryption test case shouldnt tell how to install everything
<smartboyhw> :)
<kanliot> just the steps involving encryption
<silverarrow> does ubuntu run well on core2duo?
<kanliot> 25 steps is too many to check
<kanliot> i am not a machine
<phillw> kanliot: how would you just test encryption without installing the iso?
<kanliot> if i'm testing encryption, i'm not going to check 25 separate tests
<kanliot> .
<kanliot> so don't have 25 steps
<kanliot> write in english
<smartboyhw> lol
<phillw> it is a 'standard' installation with the extra gubbins of encryption
<sagaci> silverarrow: should be fine
<kanliot> encryption alternate install:
<kanliot> at the partitioning screen, select guided with encrypted home
<silverarrow> it`s just an old HP with 1GB ram and 2Ghz core2duo, needs new screen
<silverarrow> if I got more ram and new screen, I could dedicate it to ubuntu fully
<kanliot> and on the encrypted altenate install
<kanliot> you have me select "no" for encrypted home directory
<phillw> personally I hate encryption as I've had to break the bad news to more than one user that their data is un-recoverable after they had forgotten their encryption password. One guy was really upset as it had all his course work on for university.
<kanliot> pretty bad
<kanliot> you would see your error if you hadn't added in 24 other steps
<silverarrow> sagaci, I have been lucky with ubuntu, and sometime not so lucky
<smartboyhw> lol
<sagaci> silverarrow: unity runs adequately on pentium 4
<silverarrow> sagasi, 10.04 on a fujitsu ran like it was dipped in syrup, not sure why
<silverarrow> then, worth a go
<phillw> kanliot: which test case?
<silverarrow> I`m looking at a Samsung with i7 and ivy brige graphics
<kanliot> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/23812/testcases/1439/results
<silverarrow> for ppc desktop it is rather important that minitube, gnash and gecko works
<silverarrow> since there are no flash
<phillw> kanliot: corrected. That must have always been there! as most of the converting was copying and pasting from the old test cases!
<smartboyhw> lol
<kanliot> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/23816/testcases/1303/results
<phillw> Beta 2's are to land Monday.
<phillw> kanliot: what about it?
<kanliot> do i have to add persistent to boot command line?
<kanliot> too many steps
<kanliot> on the install(auto-resize)
<kanliot> if i'm testing auto-resize then i shouldn't be testing all the ubuqity features
<kanliot> and vice-versa
<kanliot> again too many steps
<kanliot> you need to use a bulleted list of things to verify on each screen
<smartboyhw> kanliot, tell that to balloons lol
<kanliot> 27 steps would take me an hour the first time
<kanliot> and i would never bother again anyhow
<kanliot> i'm not a machine
<kanliot> really for the manual partitioning case
<kanliot> you can describe the test case in a single sentence
<kanliot> couldn't you?
<kanliot> i don't understand the problem you are trying to solve
<kanliot> are you documenting ubiqutiy?
<kanliot> you're not instructing the tester
 * balloons grabs popcorn
<kanliot> lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> don't let me interrupt :-)
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> naa i need to get out
<smartboyhw> lol
<kanliot> too long sitting here
<kanliot> seriously consider linking to the ubiquity spec
<kanliot> if there is one
<kanliot> make one
<kanliot> and then describing the test case in a single sentence
<kanliot> with a single bullet list of points to verify
<kanliot> ok gonna check outside see if there is still oxygen
<xnox> there are a couple ubiquity specs....
<kanliot> cheers!
<xnox> there is also ubiquity design  doc
<smartboyhw> :)
<kanliot> and if you get the test case short enough
<kanliot> you will need to have it expanded by default
<kanliot> that way, people actualy read it
<xnox> why are ubiquity test cases so long?
<kanliot> probably they didn't know there was a spec
<kanliot> i still havent seen it
<xnox> auto-resize: make sure you have existing full disk install, boot live-cd and click continue until machine reboots.
<sagaci> I guess the first time you do them it takes a considerable amount of effort to follow it carefully otherwise most steps seem superfluous after the first few times
<xnox> install: on screen where it asks partitioning, check "wipe & install, with the red warning", click continue until machine reboots.
<ade> https://docs.google.com/document/preview?id=1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I&pli=1
<ade> Ubiquity spec! Was having a browse of it earlier today :o)
<xnox> manual: on screen where it asks partitioning, check "something else", fiddle with partitions as much as you like / know, click continue until machine reboots
<xnox> Ubiquity spec: http://goo.gl/Kokw5
<balloons> knome, you about
<balloons> ?
<ade> Hi everyone. I have just completed the 'entire disk' option for today's daily of Ubuntu. Test-case completed fine but discovered a small rendering issue in one of the windows. Could anyone possibly spare a few mins on helping me report a bug (if indeed that is the case)?
<knome> balloons, now i am
 * wxl reads scrollback
<wxl> kanliot: did you get it all figured out?
<balloons> knome, yea.. you got the mail :-)
<knome> yeah, replied
<kanliot> ade i would help ya but i gotta go get lunch
<kanliot>  http://blog.phusion.nl/2012/09/21/the-right-way-to-deal-with-frozen-processes-on-unix/#.UFytwWaRCt0
 * kanliot reading that
<ade> Hi everyone. I have completed 3 of today's mandatory build test-cases, my first three ever actually. Has anyone got any advice on what bugs to submit as am still not to sure there..
 * wxl high 5s ade 
<wxl> did the tests pass or fail? were there any bugs you noticed?
<ade> Cheers wxl! They all passed but there were a few notable issues, mainly regarding certain display issues.
<silverarrow> you have to register on launch pad and the ubuntu tester site
<wxl> does this help ade https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/ ???
<kanliot> please explain the display issues
<silverarrow> if you launch through the F-key function you will get a list of bugs to compare with
<silverarrow> wich F-key is it?
<kanliot> ?
<silverarrow> ...darn
<kanliot> sliverarrow exlpain
<silverarrow> alt F2
<wxl> alt f2 = run
<wxl> (in lubuntu)
<silverarrow> then add ubuntu bug report
<silverarrow> something like that
<silverarrow> ubuntu-bug
<silverarrow> ubuntu-bug-package name
<silverarrow> it worked fine last time
<silverarrow> you have to get it right though, the package name
<silverarrow> for the application or whatever
<wxl> yes, but if he doesn't know what to file the bug against that's somewhat problematic
<silverarrow> true
<silverarrow> but then launchpad is equally diffucult
<wxl> i mean it's better to report a bug than to report nothing
<silverarrow> yeah maybe
<wxl> but it's easier to get it all figured out ahead of time as much as you can
<silverarrow> I picked a package I found likely, ubiquity, but some thought it might be xorg or windows manager
<silverarrow> however, it got noticed
<silverarrow> you only end up making a report on launch pad much the same way as usually
<silverarrow> usualÆ
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> *
<silverarrow> sorry
<silverarrow> it`s not a big thing, just practical sometimes
<silverarrow> it makes a tidy report though
<kanliot> ?
<silverarrow> it generates system info etc
<silverarrow> list it neatly
<balloons> ade, what issues did you find?
<balloons> and congrats!
 * kanliot just bought humble indy bundle for  an old friend of mine
<balloons> ade, what issues did you find?
<balloons> and congrats!
<kanliot> i hate to burst your balloon
<kanliot> just wanted to say that
<balloons> i think native torchlight on linux is the coolest one of the bundle
<kanliot> linux outlaws talking about jono bacon
 * silverarrow wonders if kanlion has a pin ready 
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> the humble indy bundle costs $.01
<kanliot> you can afford it
<silverarrow> you think I should buy it?
<kanliot> yes
<kanliot> unless you like spreadsheets are more fun
<kanliot> unless you're the next linus tovarlds
<kanliot> and need to stop playing prince of persia
<kanliot> and start making a kernel
<silverarrow> yeah, I always get compared to penguins
<kanliot> there are no pengins in norway
<kanliot> you are like a herring
<silverarrow> we have a few at the zoo
<wxl> kanliot: did you figure out that whole update manager thing? it's popping up fine for me in quantal and those changes i made were in precise
<kanliot> i'm gonna follow up wxl
<wxl> k
<kanliot> install the daily build in a vm
<kanliot> see if it updates in a week
<wxl> the discovery that running the cron job doesn't replicate the otherwise normal pop up is, uh, frustrating
<silverarrow> updater works fine in precise here
<wxl> shh shh go back to sleep silverarrow XD
<silverarrow> thought I had an issue where I lauched it in terminal
<kanliot> did you update to 12.04.1?  does it run automatically w/o you starting it?
<silverarrow> ok
<wxl> kanliot: yes and yes
<kanliot> ok
<wxl> that's what i tried to explain in the comments but i appear to have done a poor job
<silverarrow> brb, I`m off to buy some mushrooms
<kanliot> bah i'm still frustrated these mplayer-gnome people wanted me to install gnome.  just because i filed a gnome-mplayer bug
<wxl> hahahah
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> I like gnome mplayer
<kanliot> yeah it's pretty fast when its not crashing
<silverarrow> though on ppc there a way to many broken packages
<silverarrow> never crashes?
<silverarrow> I have the 1.0.6 packages
<silverarrow> quantal I mean
<kanliot> open preferences
<kanliot> in quantal
<kanliot> anyhow lets change the subject
<silverarrow> hmm, I have quantal mplayer built on precise
<kanliot> i was thinking of something important
<wxl> ooooh
<kanliot> but i forgot already
<kanliot> wxl i've been using konsole
<wxl> Something Importan™!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kanliot> i really like it on lubuntu over other stuff
<silverarrow> horror
<kanliot> no really
<kanliot> it's fine
<wxl> never used
<wxl> well maybe i have
<wxl> i haven't used k-anything in forver
<wxl> since my very first slackware install many, many moons ago
<kanliot> i'm  an old total-commander user
<kanliot> so i'm trying out konqueror
<wxl> right right
<silverarrow> brb, 20 min, out to get some of these http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_gvmKmeMujU/TjB0wNfrC3I/AAAAAAAAD84/wqqeK854hlA/s1600/kantareller1.jpg
<wxl> makes sense
<wxl> chantrelles!
<wxl> we've got tons of those here
<wxl> my faves
<silverarrow> that`s what you call them
<silverarrow> I don`t dare pick muchsrooms
<balloons> kanliot, can you run "gsettings get com.ubuntu.update-notifier auto-launch"
<kanliot> balloons  there was no need to search your chat logs
<kanliot> i tried that
<balloons> lololol
<kanliot> was set to yes on precise and quantal whwere the bugs were
<kanliot> but thanks :)
<silverarrow> what does that do?
<kanliot> no idea
<kanliot> but it's a linux thing you can turn on
<silverarrow> so if I run it?
<wxl> "linux thing"
<wxl> is that like "da kine?"
<silverarrow> very useful term
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> is there a way for me to check which graphic drivers I have running in 12.04?
<kanliot> everything i've seen about linux drivers is a process of elimination
<kanliot> you check for fgrlx, then whatever else you can think of
<silverarrow> drivers are horror
<kanliot> modprobe -l
<kanliot> i'm sure steve ballmer likes the linux drivers
<kanliot> if you own a server
<kanliot> the drivers are great
<kanliot> desktop, not so much
<silverarrow> anyone clever with log reading ?
<silverarrow> and graphic drivers
<kanliot> is this 12.10
<kanliot> just assume x.org
<silverarrow>  4X AGP ATI Mobility Radeon 9550 graphics with 32 MB of DDR SDRAM
<silverarrow> this is my card
<silverarrow> and I probably don`t have hard ware acceleration
<kanliot> 12.10?
<silverarrow> 12.04
<kanliot> did you install fg* whatever
<silverarrow> I am hoping to find a way about the 12.10 booting issues
<silverarrow> what?
<silverarrow> not sure
<silverarrow> kms
<kanliot> ?
<silverarrow> kernel mode setting
<silverarrow> which is above my capabilities
<silverarrow> I can copy and paste
<silverarrow> 123456
<silverarrow> !"#¤¤%%
<kanliot> seriiously why are you killin yerself for 12.10
<kanliot> it will still be here in a month
<silverarrow> yeah, I shall put it aside until monday at least
<kanliot> haleluiah
<kanliot> !
<silverarrow> when beta 2 might be available
<silverarrow> ;- )
<kanliot> i think the beta 2 "freeze" is monday
<kanliot> i donno what that is really
<kanliot> i am simple a lonely dog body
<kanliot> simply
<phillw> kanliot: the freeze is already in place, the beta 2's arrive monda.
<phillw> *monday*
<phillw> balloons: kanliot double ping :)
 * balloons ducks
<balloons> kanliot popped my balloons
<phillw> balloons: heck, he's a bit of new blood. Cut him some slack?
<phillw> balloons: you still mad busy or have time for a chat?
<balloons> phillw, for you.. :-)
<balloons> I'm watching 2 dogs atm
<balloons> so I may randomly go afk
<balloons> fyi..
<phillw> I'm watching Casino Royale :D
<knome> balloons, what happened? :P
<balloons> knome, lol.. I don't remember
<balloons> I was floating along nicely and suddenly
<balloons> ...
<balloons> a pin appeared
<balloons> and I was popped
<balloons> I think it was 'just for fun'! That's the worst part
<balloons> I'm still recovering
<knome> awwh
<kanliot> i can be a prick
<knome> mmh, ice cream and strawberries
<knome> probably not too healthy to eat them at 2am...
<balloons> kanliot, ohh boy.. da puns!
<phillw> kanliot: you have recently done a module on IRC, do please think twice on your choice of words :D
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-22
<jbicha> balloons: hey, are you around & not too busy?
<phillw> jbicha: he was watching a film on the television
<jbicha> maybe I should just ping him on Monday
<phillw> jbicha: he is lurking some where, is there any thing I can help with?
<jbicha> I just was wondering what Ubuntu GNOME should be doing to participate in tagging along for Beta2
<phillw> jbicha: I'm watching 2 dogs atm (I was watching Casino Royale)
<phillw> jbicha: as a community build, you can follow the rules of 'official'.
<jbicha> oh, where are those rules?
<jbicha> I was looking at the testcases on the iso tracker and those look mostly specific to the installer working
<jbicha> I'm hoping to find someone to step in to be the QA guy for Ubuntu GNOME as I really don't want that extra responsibility, but we'll see...
<phillw> jbicha: I'm not sure if you will be allowed on iso-tracker. I'm lubuntu in back ground and they did have to re-write the "rules" on adopting a new flavour (read as had to write it from scratch)
<phillw> jbicha: all teams would give their back teeth to have QA co-ordinators
<jbicha> haha, yeah I haven't given up hope though :)
<jbicha> I know it took lubuntu a long time to be accepted as official flavor
<phillw> jbicha: you need some one with several years experience of ubuntu. A QA person needs to know the various areas and other teams. As the mentoring system ceased I'm doing my best with 4 new ones
<jbicha> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedFlavors use of the iso tracker is a perk for official flavors
<jbicha> 4 new QA people? for lubuntu in particular?
<phillw> jbicha: even when lubuntu was accepted, the work to adjust the system to bring in a new flavor actually stopped lubuntu by one cycle.
<jbicha> not enough infrastructure?
<phillw> jbicha: they are not QA people, they are just learning the various areas that make ubuntu 'happen'
<phillw> jbicha: there was no proceedure to bring in a new flavour.
<phillw> jbicha: but, if you have support, then the other teams will treat you as if are adopted. Let the paper work catch up later :D
<jbicha> oh wow, I didn't realize Xubuntu had been official for so long
<phillw> yeah, they were in at the start... as things progressed there was no real system to bring in a new one. So, when gnome-ubuntu gets in - you can thank lubuntu, as they had to write up a set of rules to bring in a new flavour :D
<balloons> phillw, lol
<balloons> i don't watch tv :-)
<phillw> wb balloons
<phillw> balloons: I hope my chat with jbicha does not break any rules, I am just explaining what happened with lubuntu so he knows what to expect with gnome-ubuntu
<jbicha> phillw: added my guess at "first official releases" to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<balloons> and yes, the dogs called
<phillw> dogs?
<balloons> yep, dogsitting this evening
<balloons> anyways, jbicha phillw is more or less correct
<balloons> you'll need to get recognition as a flavor
<balloons> as to how.. well, I guess phillw has laid it out :-)
<phillw> balloons: ah, I've got rid of the 2 border collies & parents for the weekend :)
<balloons> I don't have any direct knowledge on thay
<balloons> *that
<jbicha> is there a checklist the flavors use to certify a milestone?
<phillw> jbicha: there is now a system to bring in a new flavour
<jbicha> phillw: I've just been reading & re-reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedFlavors
<balloons> jbicha, the release team sets that.. in conjunction with the flavor
<balloons> you need to test and pass your testcases
<jbicha> I'm guessing the Tech Board would want 6 months of activity since 6 months is a magic number but that's not specifically stated
<balloons> or have a reason you didn't pass and rleease note it
<jbicha> & the testcases are basically installability?
<phillw> jbicha: WOW!!! I've never seen that page.
<jbicha> phillw: oh, is there another process?
<jbicha> that page may be outdated
<phillw> jbicha: no, that is the system that was written from scratch to get lubuntu in.
<phillw> I was not involved in the process
<phillw> jbicha: I can see why you want a QA person, as I'm sure balloons will agree such people are in short supply.
<balloons> jbicha, more or less yes
<balloons> there's also some post-installation stuff
<balloons> but iso testing is about installing
<balloons> as far as post-install stability, etc.. again, I don't know.. once your a flavor with releases, you get choices
<balloons> more or less, you need to support whatever it is you say you will support
<balloons> I would recommend starting small if you don't have alot of people
<balloons> only support 1 or 2 images :-)
<balloons> and don't do LTS's at first, etc
<jbicha> we're only doing i386 and amd64 desktop
<jbicha> 12.10 will include GNOME Classic but we're definitely going to talk about dropping that by default for 13.04
<jbicha> Edubuntu still ships that session
<jbicha> ok, that's a good idea to not do the LTS
<phillw> jbicha: lubuntu does not issue LTS - we do not have enough devs to support such a commitment
<phillw> jbicha: as your flavour comes on line, please feel free to nag me to death - I'm one of those guys who have "Seen it, Done it and got the "T"-Shirt"
<phillw> I will assist in any way I can.
<jbicha> yeah, 5 years is crazy
<jbicha> phillw: thanks!
<jbicha> oh I guess several flavors just did 3 years this time but that's still a long time
<phillw> jbicha: to be accepted means that Canonical say you are worthy of it.
<phillw> that is, correctly, a thorough process.
<kanliot> yup\
<phillw> wb kanliot
<silverarrow> I have ruined my update manager with quantal
<silverarrow> I happen to boot computer with quantal cd in the slot, and when update mangager launched its` self I got a mess
<knome> balloons, you should update your blog theme a bit :)
<silverarrow> is it possible to come with requests for ubuntu?
<silverarrow> I so wish RadeonTop could be found in repositories
<silverarrow> especially for ppc where graphics driver can be difficult
<silverarrow> generally really
<silverarrow> have you ever heard of this ? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEzNTM
<silverarrow> all new to me
<jbicha> silverarrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<sagaci> 13.04
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> so debian is the way? or "simply" build it yourself
<silverarrow> horror
<smartboyhw> silverlightning, LOL
<silverarrow> are you on perpetual inhalation of nitrous gas?
<smartboyhw> lol
<silverarrow> yes, there it was confirmed
<ade> Hate to state the obvious here but does anyone else find that when running the daily builds under a VM, that they don't get a lot of bugs?
<ade> I only run a true hw test on the live session testcase and seem to discover a lot more issues this way. Just wondered if anyone else found the same??
<phillw> ade: VM's are designed to be very 'gentle' with operating systems :)
<phillw> I did cover the differences a little at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/TheStages
<ade> Thanks, I will have a browse at that now.
<knome> balloons, do you know how much can modify the themes with blogger?
<phillw> knome: balloons is usually afk at weekends, he has a life :P
<balloons> knome, you can do custom css html whatev's
<balloons> mine needs help
<knome> balloons, as i said ;)
<knome> balloons, i think simply updating the wall could do wonders
<balloons> the wall?
<balloons> background image?
<knome> the background image
<balloons> ahh yes
<balloons> I'm not a web person
<knome> heh
<balloons> or a graphics person
<balloons> but I do get the point
<balloons> I know what I'd like to change..
<balloons> :-)
<knome> what then?
<knome> i could play around a bit with the bg image
<phillw> good afternoon balloons :)
<knome> i mean, i could do with some practicing ;)
<phillw> and there was me covering for you :P
<balloons> howdy
<balloons> knome, i'd be happy to get a custom theme
<knome> balloons, lol, i don't mean a custom theme .P
<balloons> what all would you need access to?
<balloons> lol
<knome> balloons, just refreshing the wall ;)
<balloons> well.. I mean, and optimized version of what I have
<balloons> if that makes sense
<knome> well, i suppose anything that is needed to edit the css/html :P
<knome> i would've created a blogger account, but they told me i can't delete the account afterwards
<knome> bleh
<knome> balloons, or alternatively, you can paste me what you see now, and i can simply send you new text/files
<balloons> knome
<balloons> lol
<knome> are you lolling at me! how rude!
<balloons> sorry
<knome> j/k ;)
<balloons> broken english
<balloons> one
<balloons> word
<balloons> answers
<knome> got to keep you on your toes
<balloons> ok, lets see
<balloons> gnome; http://pastie.org/private/dtevyex7xwawrvwlb6ejgg
<knome> ok, let's see
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/other/bllns.png
<knome> shot from private setup
 * balloons noticed i typed gnome instead of knome
<balloons> long day
<balloons> ohh!
<balloons> lookie there
<balloons> that's amazing
<knome> that's two different images
<knome> 271.3KB vs 4.5KB
<phillw> balloons: just as a quick ask... as the desktop test cases have been proof read, how do we mark then as done on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates so people can see we are making progress?
<balloons> by marking them done
<balloons> I'm confused
<balloons> I've got to walk the dog again.. hey.. dogsitting
<phillw> balloons: give me a ping when you are back.
<kanliot> phillw u there
<phillw> kanliot: indeded I am :)
<kanliot> i'm concerned that we might be overtesting some ubiquity features.  for example we're doing auto-resize tests for each distro and each ISO.  IMHO, since the ubiquity code is identical across ISO,distro we're overtesting.  likewise we're overtesting manual partitioning.  if it works for amd64, it should work for i386. really we're spending a lot of time testing ubiquity features, when we really should be testing installation cases.  like inst
<kanliot> alling on dual-boot systems
<kanliot> we should also be testing when ubiquity asks to "upgrade your installation"
<phillw> kanliot: I have read your page that discusses this, and your points are valid.
<kanliot> so we're busting our ass testing ubiquity features on every single iso
<kanliot> but really not testing other ubiquity stuff that should be tested.
<kanliot> like testing resize on ext4 AND NTFS
<phillw> kanliot: if the installer fails, nothing else can happen
<phillw> kanliot: if you cannot install, then you cannot report a bug?
<kanliot> yeah we have to test the iso
<kanliot> but we're doing ubiquity testing
<kanliot> don't you think?
<phillw> kanliot: again, I repeat... If you cannot install a system, you cannot report bugs nor test anything else.
<kanliot> why are we testing each ubiquity feature for each iso?
<noskcaj> after the 12.10 release we should look into it kanliot
<kanliot> and if you use the livecd, you can report bugs
<noskcaj> then we will have somme time
<kanliot> i was asked to look into the issue
<phillw> kanliot: because if you cannot actually install the system, how do you report a bug? "I tried to install, and it did not work" is of no use to the devs :P
<kanliot> livecd can report bugs
<phillw> noskcaj: please feel free to put a chat up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Kanliot
<kanliot> and you can't tell me we arent overtesting
<kanliot> by testing auto resize for each of the isos
<kanliot> and testing manual paritioning for each of the isos
<kanliot> and testing the auto installer on each of the isos, when can test that in one go, by merging it with the livecd test
<phillw> kanliot: with reference to your complaint, I have ubuntu 9.10 and lubuntu 12.04 on two pen sticks.
<phillw> I cannot confirm your bug, mine work perfectly
<kanliot> i don't understand
<phillw> the slow response of peristance.
<kanliot> well i bought my usb stick this year, and it's buggy on it
<ade> Hey all
<kanliot> maybe last year
<phillw> kanliot: one thing that MicroSoft did bring in was 'certified' usb sticks after vista crashed and burned
<ade> I have only ran a couple testcases the past few days but can confirm that a persistent partitioned USB almost always runs slow pre-boot when performing the past few live testcases
<kanliot> thanks ade
<phillw> kanliot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReadyBoost there is a massive difference between $1 chips and $10 ones.
<phillw> wb ade
<ade> It seems for some reason they also result in a couple of unique display issues too, which I found very strange
<kanliot> i'm mainly concerned that we're doing 10x more testing of ubiquity than we should
<ade> Course I can only vouch for Ubuntu, see todays quantal build test for a link to the bugs
<kanliot> and why isn't there a testcase for actual hardware?
<kanliot> if i'm doing ubiquity testing on a vm
<kanliot> i'm not going to find actual issues with the iso
<ade> 100% of the time if I spot an issue in, say partition testcase, it will be the same in all the others. That said I can still see the point in testing each one.
<noskcaj> kanliot: yes you are
<ade> Don't think I have found an issue with a vm test yet - hw all the way
<kanliot> there are no test cases for testing with actual hardware
<silverarrow> how is ubiquity and ppc tested then?
<kanliot> that's up to the tester
<silverarrow> and if the testers turn out to report no luck with ubiquity?
<kanliot> silver arrow, you can see how many isos we have
<silverarrow> who is clever enough to trouble shoot ?
<kanliot> why are we testing auto-resize for each one?
<silverarrow> yeah
<kanliot> we're testing ubiquity over and over
<silverarrow> it is one of the first features users meet
<silverarrow> it has to look good
<silverarrow> ...random answer really
<silverarrow> ;-)
<kanliot> if the auto-resize works on i386, why do we have to test on amd64.
<kanliot> and for kubuntu, edubuntu, etc
<kanliot> we're testing the auto-resize feature over and over
<silverarrow> qirks are common
<kanliot> but we're testing auto-resize
<kanliot> how many quirks in just that feature
 * phillw grabs toast 
<kanliot> that deserve so much testing
<kanliot> for each ISO
<silverarrow> ok ok
<kanliot> no it's subtle
<kanliot> not obvious at all
<silverarrow> I suppose desktop environments behaves differently
<kanliot> ubiquity is going to be the same component across ISOs
<silverarrow> and it runs independend of desktop environment ?
<kanliot> what would you test in ubiquity that would break across DEs
<silverarrow> I`m thinking of all the ppc browser plugin packages that is all broken
<kanliot> ?
<silverarrow> I know I have had odd cases with ubiquity before
<silverarrow> old screens and major hassle to reach the forward and feature buttons
<silverarrow> if they are outside the screen it is problematic
<silverarrow> wide screen is not that good for all
<kanliot> yup
<kanliot> write a test case for wide screen
<kanliot> but i was thinking of doing so
<kanliot> would you need to write that test case for i386 and amd64?
<kanliot> both of them?
<silverarrow> you tell me
<ade> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1039762
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1039762 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "freeze during Quantal install with USB non persistent key" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<silverarrow> freeze is the worst horror
<silverarrow> just not working
<ade> see #7 what the hell???
<silverarrow> you have to be able to access feature
<silverarrow> weird
<silverarrow> ok, testing is needed
<silverarrow> i`m having omlet with chantarelles
<silverarrow> they are in season
<silverarrow> live session issue
<ade> yeah, non-persistent tho?
<silverarrow> puppy linux are really good with live session
<silverarrow> hardly ever fails
<silverarrow> wonder what do
<silverarrow> they*
<ade> brb
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-23
<silverarrow> is it in theory possible to make chrome flash work on ppc?
<silverarrow> phillw, ?
<phillw> silverarrow: pong
<silverarrow> did you just send a mail on the list?
<silverarrow> the link given there is new to me
<silverarrow> maybe there are a several phills around
<silverarrow> oh sorry, jordan
<silverarrow> addressed to a phil
<silverarrow> however the workaround there was new to me
<phillw> i didn't send anything.
<phillw> it was from adam.
<silverarrow> not sure I quite understand it, but I can always type it in yaboot
<phillw> if you can give it a try.
<silverarrow> I noticed, a bit to late
<silverarrow> I will
<silverarrow> as soon as I get home
<silverarrow> is X the same as Xorg?
